# Male Gendered Lupine Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

In anticipation of the closure of my Feminously Gendered Feline Hivemind thread, I hereby present the Male Gendered Lupine Hivemind thread.

How no fears, this hivemind is all ears!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In anticipation of the closure of my Feminously Gendered Feline Hivemind thread, I hereby present the Male Gendered Lupin Hivemind thread.
> 
> How no fears, this hivemind is all ears!



 Watching Adult Swim too, I guess?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

No, but I have seen some of thie things they advertise from theirs. Totally funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, but I have seen some of thie things they advertise from theirs. Totally funny.



 Well its just that Lupin the 3rd is on right now, and this thread has Lupin (rather than Lupine) in its name.  I thought maybe it wasn't a coincidence, but guess it was


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Actually, I would be watching X-Files on SciFi right now, but I needed to check on a few of my threads and post my new creature for critquing. I started watching Salem's Lot last night, and being that I have never seen the movie before, I intend to finish watching it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I would be watching X-Files on SciFi right now, but I needed to check on a few of my threads and post my new creature for critquing. I started watching Salem's Lot last night, and being that I have never seen the movie before, I intend to finish watching it.



 Ah.  So just a fortuitous typo?  That's cool too


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well its just that Lupin the 3rd is on right now, and this thread has Lupin (rather than Lupine) in its name.  I thought maybe it wasn't a coincidence, but guess it was



Never watched Lupin the 3rd. Is it worth watching? What is it about?

I gave this hivemind its title out of respect for my sisters two male miniature italian greyhounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah.  So just a fortuitous typo?  That's cool too



Yup, just changed it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Never watched Lupin the 3rd. Is it worth watching? What is it about?
> 
> I gave this hivemind its title out of respect for my sisters two male miniature italian greyhounds.



 Its not really that great.  It just happens to be on and so I thought that's where you might've chosen the title, rather than using lupine to match with feline.  Then again the Lupin could be from ::shudder:: Harry Potter's werewolf professor of the same name.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup, just changed it.



 Cool!  Well, g'night...or good morning, I guess.  Time to go to sleep


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not really that great.  It just happens to be on and so I thought that's where you might've chosen the title, rather than using lupine to match with feline.  Then again the Lupin could be from ::shudder:: Harry Potter's werewolf professor of the same name.



Had I not bought the DVD, you would have just given me spoiles of the movie. Luckily, I did buy the DVD around Christmas time and have watched it about three or four times. Its okay, but not nearly as good as the first two.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool!  Well, g'night...or good morning, I guess.  Time to go to sleep



sleep well. Dream of Spelljamming!


----------



## Turanil

Another thread to run fast toward 4000 posts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> Another thread to run fast toward 4000 posts?



sure, why not?


----------



## HellHound

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Kemrain

Aren't all the new threads this month supposed to start with J?

- Kemrain the Tired.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aren't all the new threads this month supposed to start with J?
> 
> - Kemrain the Tired.



Meh. If you're tired you should go to bed, unless you just woike up. In that case, either drink a cup of coffee or take a shower.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Meh. If you're tired you should go to bed, unless you just woike up. In that case, either drink a cup of coffee or take a shower.



 I'm at work already, and I don't like coffee. It's yucky. I'm tired because I only got 5.5 hours sleep lastnight. I got up too late to shower. Stupid 'work' not being at 3pm...

- Kemrain the Grumbly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hmm, it possible to fix yourself a cup of tea?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, it possible to fix yourself a cup of tea?



 Hmm. Perhapse. But caffeine doesn't make me more awake, it makes me more wired. Not sure if I wa... Mmm. Tea.

- Kemrain the Tea'd.


----------



## Kemrain

I went to a restraunt called Tobiko Japanese Fusion lastnight with my boyfriend. We dropped about $70.00 on food, and it was great.  We had white tuna maki, a 'volcano maki' which was great but, unsuprisingly, a little spicy, and an entre each. He had teriyaki serloin beef and I had vegetable and shrimp udon, both were delicious. They came with a small salad and miso soup, and the miso wasn't too salty like many other japanese restraunts I've eaten at serve it. All in all, it was a great meal, and I'm looking forward to being able to afford to eat there again.

- Kemrain the Gaijin.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aren't all the new threads this month supposed to start with J?
> 
> - Kemrain the Tired.



We already have JuneDvn1 and his clones. Isn't that enough J?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> We already have JuneDvn1 and his clones. Isn't that enough J?



 While *I* agree, it's been requested, and I fear the mods too much to defy them.

- Kemrain the Brownnoser.


----------



## Jdvn1

... This is my storymonth...

Get more sleep, Kemrain.  (and eat more cool foodstuff!)

Post faster, Turanil.

Good Morning, HellHound.

There is never enough J, Ko.

G'night, Rystil (you're always up so late).

And thanks for another cool thread, Fru.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> ... This is my storymonth...
> 
> Get more sleep, Kemrain.  (and eat more cool foodstuff!)



Yeah, yeah, I know, I know. I was up late RPing, because RP is better than real life. But, so is sleep. Hmm.. Dilemma...

- Kemrain the Sleep-Gamer.


----------



## Jdvn1

You should do everything while you sleep.  You'd be better rested.


----------



## Torm

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't that enough J?



I know! For June and July, let's get the mods to change the Hivemind to the Jivemind!


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> I know! For June and July, let's get the mods to change the Hivemind to the Jivemind!



Torm, why hast thou forsaken me?!

- Kemrain the Repentant.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should do everything while you sleep.  You'd be better rested.



 When I sleep a long time, 10+ hours, I always wake up tired with a backache. Sleeping all the time would be fun, but, problematic. I need to eat, drink, and excrete. Not the sort of thing I can do at home in my sleep. I'd need an IV and a catheter, and I'd rather avoid that until I can't.

- Kemrain the Afraid of Hospitals.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> G'night, Rystil (you're always up so late).



Nah its not late.  Its soooo definitely early.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Torm, why hast thou forsaken me?!



I haven't, dear child.  But, I WAS in the hospital for a week with mycoplasmic pneumonia (that must've been enhanced somehow by Bane to get past my Divine Health), and was extremely sick for most of the week before I broke down and went to the doctor, and I'm only just now (yesterday, actually) getting back into the swing of posting much.

But here I am.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd need an IV and a catheter, and I'd rather avoid that until I can't.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of Hospitals.



Catheters SUCK.

- Torm the Had One Recently.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Catheters SUCK.
> 
> - Torm the Had One Recently.



 Do they hurt bad?

- Kemrain the Afraid to Know.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do they hurt bad?
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid to Know.



I think "extremely surprising in an unpleasant way" would be a better term than "hurt". It feels kind of like having a straightened coat hanger run into your pee-hole much further than you probably would have thought one COULD be.

Once it is in, it isn't that bad, except for the ominous foreknowledge that it WILL be taken out, and that feels about like the same thing backwards - except, thankfully, it goes faster. Left me momentarily trying to cuss the nurse who took it out with everything I could think of all at once - which, fortunately, locked up my brain and caused me not to say _anything_.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> I think "extremely surprising in an unpleasant way" would be a better term than "hurt". It feels kind of like having a straightened coat hanger run into your pee-hole much further than you probably would have thought one COULD be.
> 
> Once it is in, it isn't that bad, except for the ominous foreknowledge that it WILL be taken out, and that feels about like the same thing backwards - except, thankfully, it goes faster. Left me momentarily trying to cuss the nurse who took it out with everything I could think of all at once - which, fortunately, locked up my brain and caused me not to say _anything_.



 Icky. I'm 'looking forward' to one after 'bottom surgery'. they keep you in the hospital until you learn to use your new plumbing, and pulling one of those things out of a new and very tender hole doesn't sound appealing.

Why god decided to put nerves in the urethra, I'll never know. Sounds like a sick joke to me.

- Kemrain the Fearful.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why god decided to put nerves in the urethra, I'll never know.



Well.... if you didn't know by feel whether or not you were done peeing, that could have some unpleasant consequences, too. Even deadly, in nature, since urine is one of the most powerful tracking scents.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Well.... if you didn't know by feel whether or not you were done peeing, that could have some unpleasant consequences, too. Even deadly, in nature, since urine is one of the most powerful tracking scents.



 True, but all you'd need is a little nerve up by the bladder that would let you know the valves had been opened or closed. You don't need to feel every millimeter of the damn thing.

- Kemrain the Wincey.


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> I know! For June and July, let's get the mods to change the Hivemind to the Jivemind!



That.  Is.  Awesome.


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, just so you guys know -- I choose to skip the catheters discussion.

In other news... someone give other news, quick.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That.  Is.  Awesome.



 JDiv, why hast thou forsaken me?!

- Kemrain the Rerepentant.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, just so you guys know -- I choose to skip the catheters discussion.
> 
> In other news... someone give other news, quick.



 My Star Wars game is starting soon. Excitedment! Me and my +20-to-Hide-and-Move-_Silently_-at-3rd-level-ey Goodness.

- Kemrain Snake.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My Star Wars game is starting soon. Excitedment! Me and my +20-to-Hide-and-Move-at-3rd-level-ey Goodness.
> 
> - Kemrain Snake.



 Neato!  I don't know about Star Wars, but in D&D the best I can do for any skill at level 3 is +33 to Diplomacy (not using any magic items or such)


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, why hast thou forsaken me?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Rerepentant.



 Wha'choo mean, jive turkey?


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...Star Wars game .... Move-at-3rd-level-ey Goodness.




Wait a minute - people cannot even move before reaching 3rd level in Star Wars?!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neato!  I don't know about Star Wars, but in D&D the best I can do for any skill at level 3 is +33 to Diplomacy (not using any magic items or such)



 Oh, I'm using a Shadowsuit (+10 Hide and Move Silently) but +10 at 3rd level with only a 16 Dex is impressive none the less.

- Kemrian the Not Half as Impressive as Sie Could Be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wait a minute - people cannot even move before reaching 3rd level in Star Wars?!



 That's why I play D&D


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm using a Shadowsuit (+10 Hide and Move) but +10 at 3rd level with only a 16 Dex is impressive none the less.
> 
> - Kemrian the Not Half as Impressive as Sie Could Be.



 Cheater!  That's not impressive at all any more


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wha'choo mean, jive turkey?



 Jive Turkey? Erf?!

- Kemrain the Mammal.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cheater!  That's not impressive at all any more



 You don't know how cheatery I am! I modiefied it myself to get rid of the Armor Check Penalty for only 300 credits, baby!

- Kemrain the Cheatery Cheater who Cheats at Cheating.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jive Turkey? Erf?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Mammal.



 ...Erf?  I guess you're neither turkey nor mammal.  Nothing makes that sound.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why I play D&D



 Well, there's a Move Silently and a Move Object, so, I guess I should be a little more specific.

Gripey buggers.

- Kemrain the Corrected.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You don't know how cheatery I am! I modiefied it myself to get rid of the Armor Check Penalty for only 300 credits, baby!
> 
> - Kemrain the Cheatery Cheater who Cheats at Cheating.



 Bah, come back when you have +30 or more to any skill at level 3 without using items, then we'll talk


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, there's a Move Silently and a Move Object, so, I guess I should be a little more specific.
> 
> Gripey buggers.
> 
> - Kemrain the Corrected.



 Nah, it's more fun if you're not specific.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ...Erf?  I guess you're neither turkey nor mammal.  Nothing makes that sound.



 I'm trying to cut down. It's embarrassing when someone understands where that's from.

- Kemrain the Digging Hir Own Grave.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, come back when you have +30 or more to any skill at level 3 without using items, then we'll talk



 Diplomacy is VERY easy to do that with because 3 skills have synnergy to it. How do you pull it off?

- Kemrian the Impressed Vaguely Impressed.


----------



## Knight Otu

> Better?




Aw... Kemrain no like my joke... sniff... *beheads self, but regenerates immediately*


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aw... Kemrain no like my joke... sniff... *beheads self, but regenerates immediately*



 Jo... Oh! Hahah.. I get it.. Man am I slow...

- Kemrain the Dim.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Diplomacy is VERY easy to do that with because 3 skills have synnergy to it. How do you pull it off?
> 
> - Kemrian the Impressed Vaguely Impressed.



 That's a +6 synergy though, only.  Not nearly enough to get +33 unless you are clever


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aw... Kemrain no like my joke... sniff... *beheads self, but regenerates immediately*



 Note to self: apply fire damage after beheading KO2


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a +6 synergy though, only.  Not nearly enough to get +33 unless you are clever



 Using core rules only?  And no spells?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Note to self: apply fire damage after beheading KO2



Fire, eh? Not impressed, Jdvn(  )


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a +6 synergy though, only.  Not nearly enough to get +33 unless you are clever



 Explain your impressiveness or prepare to be devoured!

- Kemrain the Morbo.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Using core rules only? And no spells?



Using only the core 3 + XPH and the Complete Warrior + Arcane (but not actually all of those).

Oh, and its actually +35, but there's a point of contention that could get it dropped to +32


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Fire, eh? Not impressed, Jdvn(  )



What, acid first?  Then freeze the stump?  Or encase you in a Forcecage that's small enough for just your body sans head?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Using only the core 3 + XPH and the Complete Warrior + Arcane (but not actually all of those).



So... that's a no?  I'm guessing you use a race from XPH, because a meager +2 racial bonus probably wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Explain your impressiveness or prepare to be devoured!
> 
> - Kemrain the Morbo.



Okay:

Half-Elf Warlock1/Wizard1/Telepath1 with 18 Charisma. Feats: Skill Focus (Diplomacy) and Negotiator. That's +11 so far.

Now 6 ranks in Diplomacy, 5 each in Bluff, Knowledge(Nobility+Royalty), and Sense Motive (take the Knowledge all during the Wizard level because everything else is cross-class then). 
That gives +12 more. +23 so far

Now take the Friendly Psicrystal (+3), Beguiling Influence Incantation (effectively permanent typeless +6 bonus to Diplo, Bluff, and Intimidate), and get a Diplomacy Familiar (+3, I suggest Mink, but the GM might not allow this, so point of contention here).
That gives +12 (or +9 if your GM is a meanie) more, for +35 (or +32)


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Using only the core 3 + XPH and the Complete Warrior + Arcane (but not actually all of those).
> 
> Oh, and its actually +35, but there's a point of contention that could get it dropped to +32



 XPH. Ok. Thank you. No longer interested. Consiter yourself devoured and all that.

- Kemrain the Psionic as a Rock. (And I *don't* mean crystals!)


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay:
> 
> Half-Elf Warlock1/Wizard1/Telepath1 with 18 Charisma. Feats: Skill Focus (Diplomacy) and Negotiator. That's +11 so far.
> 
> Now 6 ranks in Diplomacy, 5 each in Bluff, Knowledge(Nobility+Royalty), and Sense Motive (take the Knowledge all during the Wizard level because everything else is cross-class then).
> That gives +12 more. +23 so far
> 
> Now take the Friendly Psicrystal (+3), Beguiling Influence Incantation (effectively permanent typeless +6 bonus to Diplo, Bluff, and Intimidate), and get a Diplomacy Familiar (+3, I suggest Mink, but the GM might not allow this, so point of contention here).
> That gives +12 (or +9 if your GM is a meanie) more, for +35 (or +32)



 That's repulsive. I love it.

Thank Torm that my GM would gut himself rtually before ever allowing this cheese.

- Kemrian the Crunchkin.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> XPH. Ok. Thank you. No longer interested. Consiter yourself devoured and all that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Psionic as a Rock. (And I *don't* mean crystals!)



 Rystil Arden is a Telepath, so I take great offense at the Psionhater attitude 

You hurt my feelings Kemrain


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's repulsive. I love it.
> 
> Thank Torm that my GM would gut himself rtually before ever allowing this cheese.
> 
> - Kemrian the Crunchkin.



 If your GM plays using the SRD, he can't not allow most of it without houseruling.


----------



## Kemrain

Don't feel too bad. I hate all casters not using Elements of MAgic revised. Ranger Wickett is my God and DnD's magic systems must be sacrificed upon his altar!

Sorry, I just really hate the way WotC handled Psionics in 3rd ed. I actually preferred second edition in this regard. Fancy that.

- Kemrain the Modder.


----------



## Jdvn1

What's the Beguiling Influence Incantation?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's the Beguiling Influence Incantation?



 Limburger.

- Kemrain the H8r of teh Warl0k.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Sorry, I just really hate the way WotC handled Psionics in 3rd ed. I actually preferred second edition in this regard. Fancy that.



Have you read the 3.5 version?  It rocks (3.0 Psionics was terrible though)



> What's the Beguiling Influence Incantation?



It gives a warlock a typeless +6 to the three skills I mentioned if you take it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Have you read the 3.5 version?  It rocks (3.0 Psionics was terrible though)
> 
> 
> It gives a warlock a typeless +6 to the three skills I mentioned if you take it.



 Oh, oh, gotcha.  I thought that was the Psionic paragraph and was confused.

Actually, I liked 3.0 Psionics better.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Have you read the 3.5 version?  It rocks (3.0 Psionics was terrible though)
> 
> 
> It gives a warlock a typeless +6 to the three skills I mentioned if you take it.



 I've looked, and I just don't like how the powers work, how manefesting them works, or really any of it. It's not for me at all. And it's not because it's psychic and psychic stuff is SciFi not Fantasy. I don't mind psychic stuff at all. It's the mechanics that make me want to swallow razorblades and battery acid.

- Kemrain the Indigested.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, gotcha.  I thought that was the Psionic paragraph and was confused.
> 
> Actually, I liked 3.0 Psionics better.





> Actually, I liked 3.0 Psionics better.



Really?  It was so clunky...not to mention that tying each discipline to a separate ability score was seriously a bad idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've looked, and I just don't like how the powers work, how manefesting them works, or really any of it. It's not for me at all. And it's not because it's psychic and psychic stuff is SciFi not Fantasy. I don't mind psychic stuff at all. It's the mechanics that make me want to swallow razorblades and battery acid.
> 
> - Kemrain the Indigested.



 Odd.  3.5 Psionics are very similar to Elements of Magic casting.  I've read both thanks to my free copy of EoMR, and I like 3.5 Psionics better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really?  It was so clunky...not to mention that tying each discipline to a separate ability score was seriously a bad idea.



 Your 'clunky' is my 'color'.    I thought that went a long way towards making psionics unique and dependent on one's own body/abilities.  Now it's all Int?  Bah.

I think Spirit Shamans and Favored Souls are weak classes for MAD, though.  I don't see why they have it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your 'clunky' is my 'color'.    I thought that went a long way towards making psionics unique and dependent on one's own body/abilities.  Now it's all Int?  Bah.
> 
> I think Spirit Shamans and Favored Souls are weak classes for MAD, though.  I don't see why they have it.





> Your 'clunky' is my 'color'.  I thought that went a long way towards making psionics unique and dependent on one's own body/abilities. Now it's all Int? Bah.



I thought it was cool at first, but in practise it was awful for several reasons.  For one, people who wanted to play versatile psions were screwed from the beginning because they had to have good scores in all 6 stats just to cast all the disciplines.  For two, using Strength for Egoist powers (which were often powerful buffs to make you even stronger), led to massively powerful melee egoists (this still exists to a much lesser extent with the 3.5 Psychic Warriors who retained those buffs, though at least Strength isn't the ability score of choice)


----------



## Kemrain

I like EoMr because I can do anything with it.  We've modded it in my game right now so that a Mage can cast spells from any spell list, they simply pay 2x the spell list's MP cost and have that doubled cost applied to their MP limit. Of course, you can't have them as signature spells unless you have the list.  It's broken compared to core or even normal EoM, but it works for us.  So versatile.

- Kemrain the Borken.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought it was cool at first, but in practise it was awful for several reasons.  For one, people who wanted to play versatile psions were screwed from the beginning because they had to have good scores in all 6 stats just to cast all the disciplines.  For two, using Strength for Egoist powers (which were often powerful buffs to make you even stronger), led to massively powerful melee egoists (this still exists to a much lesser extent with the 3.5 Psychic Warriors who retained those buffs, though at least Strength isn't the ability score of choice)



 In practice, I enjoyed it and played a Psion into Epic levels.

I thought it was a cool disadvantage to not be able to manifest all the powers (which they've now replicated with the domain-like structure but then threw in the Extra Power feat or whatever).

Strength for Egoist powers I thought was cool because it meant a Psion could take those cool Psionic melee feats, but still wouldn't be as good in a melee fight as a Fighter (due to low BAB, low HP, much fewer feats, etc).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In practice, I enjoyed it and played a Psion into Epic levels.
> 
> I thought it was a cool disadvantage to not be able to manifest all the powers (which they've now replicated with the domain-like structure but then threw in the Extra Power feat or whatever).
> 
> Strength for Egoist powers I thought was cool because it meant a Psion could take those cool Psionic melee feats, but still wouldn't be as good in a melee fight as a Fighter (due to low BAB, low HP, much fewer feats, etc).



I also played a psion using the system into epic levels. My Telepath who took some Egoist powers was unstoppable in melee...no Fighter could compete, and that worried me greatly.


Also, the Domain-like structure is a vast improvement.  Not being able to manifest the coolest powers of each discipline is a good trade-off.  Losing the entire discipline over ability scores is a disaster, especially playing a low PB.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also played a psion using the system into epic levels. My Telepath who took some Egoist powers was unstoppable in melee...no Fighter could compete, and that worried me greatly.
> 
> 
> Also, the Domain-like structure is a vast improvement.  Not being able to manifest the coolest powers of each discipline is a good trade-off.  Losing the entire discipline over ability scores is a disaster, especially playing a low PB.



 Well, low Will Saves will kill a Fighter any day.

And I don't think it's that big of a difference, except maybe with low PB.  I never liked low PBs, though, for a variety of reasons.  My Psion had most of his stats really high.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> My Psion had most of his stats really high.



Ah, then you got a biased view of the system.  Frankly, if most of your stats were high anyways, then you would not see much of a change under either one...But it still is crazy when the Telepath outfights the Fighter in melee.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, then you got a biased view of the system.  Frankly, if most of your stats were high anyways, then you would not see much of a change under either one...But it still is crazy when the Telepath outfights the Fighter in melee.



 I rolled decently on 4d6dl, but I also put my stat increases in my lower stats so I could manifest from other disciplines.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> I haven't, dear child.  But, I WAS in the hospital for a week with mycoplasmic pneumonia (that must've been enhanced somehow by Bane to get past my Divine Health), and was extremely sick for most of the week before I broke down and went to the doctor, and I'm only just now (yesterday, actually) getting back into the swing of posting much.
> 
> But here I am.




And no doubt glad to be back, just as we are to have him back.   


Remember that sig virus that went around? Torm got a mutated version created by Bane that had gotten past that whole Divine Health thing.... That must've been where ya got it, and it "hibernated" until the right time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My Star Wars game is starting soon. Excitedment! Me and my +20-to-Hide-and-Move-_Silently_-at-3rd-level-ey Goodness.
> 
> - Kemrain Snake.





Hope it goes better than my, so far, one foray into Star Wars RPG... Ended up having to figure out how to create a character in that system, with the differences between it and D&D getting in my way, all by myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aw... Kemrain no like my joke... sniff... *beheads self




YAY!!



> , but regenerates immediately*




Damn!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> YAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!



 You know he's only toying with your emotions...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You know he's only toying with your emotions...




Like I let little things like him bother me...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like I let little things like him bother me...



 I didn't say bother... he does tug at the strings of your heart, though, sending you in a rollercoaster of emotions.  You laughed, you cried, you ate toast.

You put in bread, out pops toast!  Where does the bread go?  I don't know!


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> YAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!




NooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!

*Force-chokes Jdvn*

 - Skywalker Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> NooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!
> 
> *Force-chokes Jdvn*
> 
> - Skywalker Otu



 Wait... Luke only choked the woman he loved.

I'm not a woman but... Otu, you really care about me!

Sure, I'll die in childbirth, but since I can't bear children, I'll be immortal!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wait... Luke only choked the woman he loved.
> 
> I'm not a woman but... Otu, you really care about me!
> 
> Sure, I'll die in childbirth, but since I can't bear children, I'll be immortal!




Uhm, Luke choked those ugly palace guards of Jabba.

Anakin choked the love of his life... and an uncounted number of expendable officers...

 - Database Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Uhm, Luke choked those ugly palace guards of Jabba.
> 
> Anakin choked the love of his life... and an uncounted number of expendable officers...
> 
> - Database Otu



 Oh, I forgot about those.  No matter, I'll choose to ignore them.

Otu really cares about me!  Awww...!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot about those.  No matter, I'll choose to ignore them.
> 
> Otu really cares about me!  Awww...!



I find your lack of knowledge disturbing... and not only the lack of knowledge.

 - Darth Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I find your lack of knowledge disturbing... and not only the lack of knowledge.
> 
> - Darth Otu



 I just forgot about them, too much Ep 3 on the mind.  And I meant Anakin, actually.  Slip of the fingers.  Anyway, I'm not a SW fanatic and have never considered myself well-versed any anything Star Wars.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> NooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!
> 
> *Force-chokes Jdvn*
> 
> - Skywalker Otu





Nice try. But you're not worthy of being a Sith Apprentice....


----------



## Jdvn1

In other news, my ice cream came out great!

The chocolate is _really_ chocolatey, and the olive oil is... actually, interesting.  It's a lighter flavor, but maybe that's because I accidentally diluted the mixture.  It's supposed to be served with fig, which I think would go very well.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just forgot about them, too much Ep 3 on the mind.




See what you've done, Lucas? See it?

*Force-chokes George Lucas*

 - Fan, but not Fanatic Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> See what you've done, Lucas? See it?
> 
> *Force-chokes George Lucas*
> 
> - Fan, but not Fanatic Otu



 My favorite bit is always the music.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> See what you've done, Lucas? See it?
> 
> *Force-chokes George Lucas*
> 
> - Fan, but not Fanatic Otu




How dare you!!!

*Force chokes KO* *Force Lightning to the corpse*

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jdvn1

*(mass*acceleration)-chokes everyone*

Stop trying to kill each other!  Not on a Friday!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My favorite bit is always the music.





Yup. John Williams makes some kickass SW music!! My friend, Richard, was "jamming" to it like most would jam to hard rock/heavy metal.... Didn't know that SW music was "headbanging" music....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *(mass*acceleration)-chokes everyone*
> 
> Stop trying to kill each other!  Not on a Friday!





It's my birthday and I'll kill whomever I please!!!


----------



## Knight Otu

*rises as a redeemed Force Ghost, and appears before Jdvn1.*

Jdvn1, you need to become a Jedi, to return balance to the Hivemind. I failed, so you are our only hope! As much as I hate to admit that.

 - Obi-Wan Kenotu


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. John Williams makes some kickass SW music!! My friend, Richard, was "jamming" to it like most would jam to hard rock/heavy metal.... Didn't know that SW music was "headbanging" music....



Yeah, I do that too... there isn't anything wrong with that, is there?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's my birthday and I'll kill whomever I please!!!



Oh, fiiine.  You can kill one of my extra Jdvn's.

And is it really your birthday?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *rises as a redeemed Force Ghost, and appears before Jdvn1.*
> 
> Jdvn1, you need to become a Jedi, to return balance to the Hivemind. I failed, so you are our only hope! As much as I hate to admit that.
> 
> - Obi-Wan Kenotu



... What, now?  Can it wait?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I do that too... there isn't anything wrong with that, is there?





Nope. He was just the first I'd seen to actually do that....   The only thing "wrong" about it is when you don't have the long hair to do it properly....


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What, now?  Can it wait?




Strong the Dark Side is, and in waiting longer, strengthen you only will it.

 - Jotu


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Strong the Dark Side is, and in waiting longer, strengthen you only will it.
> 
> - Jotu




 
I didn't know that Yoda turned to the Dark Side...


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Yoda turned to the Dark Side...



Turning, I did not. Revised only, my judgment I have. Stubborn, I still am.

 - Jotu


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. He was just the first I'd seen to actually do that....   The only thing "wrong" about it is when you don't have the long hair to do it properly....



Well, I don't have that either.  I'm fine with being wrong, though.  Wouldn't be the first time.    I do that to a lot of classical music, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Strong the Dark Side is, and in waiting longer, strengthen you only will it.
> 
> - Jotu



Oh, fine.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Turning, I did not. Revised only, my judgment I have. Stubborn, I still am.
> 
> - Jotu



That's not 'Joda'?


----------



## Kemrain

Made my first post to Angcuru's Star Wars game. Hooray and excitementedness! Hope I don't suck. Can't wait for Ambrus (the Droid) to post. This should be fun.

In other news, in a 1 on 1 game with my boyfriend (Eringame) I've managed to cause an impromptu free rock concert. I have no idea how I pulled this off, as I didn't try in the least, but.. All I did was go play my bass guitar outside for a while. I'd had a bad day, seen a car accident and had a fight with a friend, and I wanted to just play. Well, a guy driving by must have heard, because he came into my backyard to listen, and after not too long, left and came back with his own guitar and amp. I plugged him in and, without a word, we jammed. We went on for a while longer, with a few more people showing up to listen. The house is next to a college campus, it's alone on it's street, and on top of a hill, so it makes sense that people who heared us could find us. Well, it wasn't long until we had another girl who'd been listening set up a guitar and an amp, and people were calling their friends. Without any of the performers saying a word, we played until a girl with a drumset (who'd been called out by her buddies and had help setting it up in a hurry on my patio) came by, and we had an audience of 50+ people.

Our audience had a bonfire going, had brought drinks, and were calling all their friends, all to my back yard. After another hour, we had at least 200, and some guys were setting up floodlights. A girl came by with a microphone and set up anoher amp, and we had a band going on. By the time we had 500 people, the police were there. They didn't shut us down, as 500 angry (some drunk) people in public would be a bad thing and no one was really roudy, so we basically had free security. It wasn't too long until there were other bands playing in nearby yards and on rooftops, so we had a second and third stage. 

We stopped the game at 3AM, given I had work. Our singer and bass player (me) had just been replaced by those from another band, and we were starting to cycle people in and out without stopping the music. No one there but the band has any idea that this wasn't carefully orchestrated, and that it was done without verbal communication at all.

The telepathy and mind reading helped, but only a few people know about that. Shhh. Most of the band is clueless as to how the bassist goes into the song they were planning on playing *just* as the last song is wrapping up. If I wasn't a demon, I'd have been getting really tired.

It would never actually heppen in real life, but damn if it wasn't totally awsome!

- Kemrain the Rocking.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Made my first post to Angcuru's Star Wars game. Hooray and excitementedness! Hope I don't suck. Can't wait for Ambrus (the Droid) to post. This should be fun.
> 
> In other news...



1. Yay on the game!

2. ... You saw a car accident?  I see multiple per day.  Then again, this is the fourth largest city in the nation.

3. That's amazingly awesome.  I'd have brought my drumset, or filled in for an already-playing drummer.  That'll never happen around here, though.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, fine.  Where do I sign up?




Told you, I have. The boy, too greedy he is. - Jotu

We have Kemrain's cloning factory. We can create others. - Kenotu

Unwise, that is. Forgot the lessons of the clone wars, you already have? - Jotu

No. *shoots Jotu* Now, come on, Jdvn, you know you have to train first before you can turn. - Darth Kenotu


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have that either.  I'm fine with being wrong, though.  Wouldn't be the first time.    I do that to a lot of classical music, though.





Don't feel bad. He doesn't have the hair for it either... Any longish hair he's got is in the bangs.... he's going for some weird sort of Jedi haircut....   

I can't headbang properly either as my hair's shorter than his is....   (except for the sides-he wins on that one!   )

It's good to enjoy good music, no matter what kind it is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Told you, I have. The boy, too greedy he is. - Jotu
> 
> We have Kemrain's cloning factory. We can create others. - Kenotu
> 
> Unwise, that is. Forgot the lessons of the clone wars, you already have? - Jotu
> 
> No. *shoots Jotu* Now, come on, Jdvn, you know you have to train first before you can turn. - Darth Kenotu



 ... I thought there was a sign-up sheet, though.

Um, sure.  What happens if I use the dark side to kill all members of the dark side, then un-turn?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad. He doesn't have the hair for it either... Any longish hair he's got is in the bangs.... he's going for some weird sort of Jedi haircut....
> 
> I can't headbang properly either as my hair's shorter than his is....   (except for the sides-he wins on that one!   )
> 
> It's good to enjoy good music, no matter what kind it is.



 I like to turn up the classical music and roll down the windows and headbang... you get some interesting looks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like to turn up the classical music and roll down the windows and headbang... you get some interesting looks.




Sounds like the same kind of looks Torm said he got by driving by some Nirvana fans in Myrtle Beach blaring Weird Al's parody of their song...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I thought there was a sign-up sheet, though.
> 
> Um, sure.  What happens if I use the dark side to kill all members of the dark side, then un-turn?




Oh, yeah, that. That would be formula AA-23. Sign here.

Bureaucrat Otu


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> 1. Yay on the game!



Thank you muchly! I have joined the Dark Side and taken up PbP. Where I am now I dont' even know what the bottom will be like, but I'm on my way there.



			
				JDivvy said:
			
		

> 2. ... You saw a car accident?  I see multiple per day.  Then again, this is the fourth largest city in the nation.



It was in game, but, yes. A severe one. A young woman hit a pedestrian and slid, spinning sideways and smashing the passenger seat into a telephone pole. The passenger seat she had her infant's carseat in. So much blood everywhere. The woman's heart stopped, but rescue breathing and heart massage got her alive again, barely. I had to rip the doors open to help get them out, and I ended up riding to the hospital in the back of a police car with the man who was hit because another ambulance would have taken too long to get there. I gave blood at the hospital, too (Demons are universal doners, it seems. Lucky me.) The three fo them are in stable condition now, and will probably never know I helped them. I just wish I could have done more. Feel so guilty.



			
				Joy Divvy said:
			
		

> 3. That's amazingly awesome.  I'd have brought my drumset, or filled in for an already-playing drummer.  That'll never happen around here, though.



I have a feeling this will last a full day or more. I also have a feeling that a year from now people are gonna show up "for the concert, man!"

- Kemrain the Wanting to Game.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like the same kind of looks Torm said he got by driving by some Nirvana fans in Myrtle Beach blaring Weird Al's parody of their song...




LOL!  


I'm getting to like Torm more and more each time I log on.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like to turn up the classical music and roll down the windows and headbang... you get some interesting looks.




dun zat also.  And yes-  strange looks for sure.  The old people just get confused and need more medication.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I thought there was a sign-up sheet, though.
> 
> Um, sure.  What happens if I use the dark side to kill all members of the dark side, then un-turn?




you get to star in a six peice movie series and have a cult following.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, that. That would be formula AA-23. Sign here.
> 
> Bureaucrat Otu



... So you killed Jotu over a misunderstanding?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It was in game, but, yes. A severe one. A young woman hit a pedestrian and slid, spinning sideways and smashing the passenger seat into a telephone pole. The passenger seat she had her infant's carseat in. So much blood everywhere. The woman's heart stopped, but rescue breathing and heart massage got her alive again, barely. I had to rip the doors open to help get them out, and I ended up riding to the hospital in the back of a police car with the man who was hit because another ambulance would have taken too long to get there. I gave blood at the hospital, too (Demons are universal doners, it seems. Lucky me.) The three fo them are in stable condition now, and will probably never know I helped them. I just wish I could have done more. Feel so guilty.



Oh, as it happened.  I've never seen on as it happened, actually.  Well, one, but I was in it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So you killed Jotu over a misunderstanding?




What makes you think so?

 - Clueless Otu

Besides, that J in the name... potential security leak.

 - Paranoid Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm getting to like Torm more and more each time I log on.



Torm's cool.  We're all cool.  Log on more often.  


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> you get to star in a six peice movie series and have a cult following.



... Cool!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What makes you think so?
> 
> - Clueless Otu
> 
> Besides, that J in the name... potential security leak.
> 
> - Paranoid Otu



The 'I told you already' led to his death.

And... wouldn't I also be a sec--

Nevermind.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The 'I told you already' led to his death.



Actually, my re-turning to the dark side did so...

 - Double-Double-Agent Otu



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And... wouldn't I also be a sec--
> 
> Nevermind.




No, you're the reason he'd been a security risk.

 - Security Officer Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, my re-turning to the dark side did so...
> 
> - Double-Double-Agent Otu
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're the reason he'd been a security risk.
> 
> - Security Officer Otu



I won't question anymore, so that I don't make myself a securitiy risk.


----------



## Knight Otu

Perfect! Then my Superneutral Fortress is safe again from your meddling! Kuahaha!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, as it happened.  I've never seen on as it happened, actually.  Well, one, but I was in it.



 The best part about it, was that I had to swerve into someone's fence to avoid her car. Fun fun. I hope no one was hurt in your accident JDiv. That would suck.

- Kemrain the Avoiditive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Perfect! Then my Superneutral Fortress is safe again from your meddling! Kuahaha!



 Just from my _questions_.  


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> The best part about it, was that I had to swerve into someone's fence to avoid her car. Fun fun. I hope no one was hurt in your accident JDiv. That would suck.
> 
> - Kemrain the Avoiditive.



That's the best part?  Yay!  

No, we got really, really lucky.  We hydroplaned off the road, skidded through a sign (yes, through -- it's the sort that was held up by two poles and we went _right_ in between, with only a couple inches to spare), and stopped _right_ before we hit a wooden pole, but only because the pole was already bent away from the car.  The car got dinged up (scratches mostly, but all up the car) but no one was hurt.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like to turn up the classical music and roll down the windows and headbang... you get some interesting looks.




Try being a girl in a small summer home for lots of old people town...It's GREAT FUN!  Then I do that two fingered rock on thing and smile and wave, and sometimes ask if they have any ketchup because the Grey Poupon thing has been overdone...soon after they drive away very quickly for old people....Muahahahahaha!!!!

Course I don't have the hair for head banging either, and it's all spikey so I get looks for that.  Also because I wear sandals all year long and hardly ever wear even a jacket in the winter.  I get yelled at in parking lots a lot.  For those things and because I park in handicapped spots, people don't believe me when I tell them it's for me and it's hard to limp when both feet hurt, then I tell them to call the cops to handle it and walk away.  Old people either love or hate me...hehehe...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just from my _questions_.
> That's the best part?  Yay!
> 
> No, we got really, really lucky.  We hydroplaned off the road, skidded through a sign (yes, through -- it's the sort that was held up by two poles and we went _right_ in between, with only a couple inches to spare), and stopped _right_ before we hit a wooden pole, but only because the pole was already bent away from the car.  The car got dinged up (scratches mostly, but all up the car) but no one was hurt.



 Lucky lucky lucky! Were you driving? Whoever was has "mad skillz!"

This isn't Erin's first car accident. She was driving a friend's RV up 91 in Vermont when a VW Bug can racing down the northbound lane, heading south. It was nearly a head-on collision, but Erin wrenched the wheel and the Bug skimmed the side, giving the Rv just enough of a tilt to flip ot over on it's side. One of Erin's passengers had a broken leg, though it wasn't terribly serious. Wear your seatbelt!

The driver of the Bug went off the road and hit a tree, wrapping her car around it.

Of course, the driver of the Bug was a demon, and she pulled herself out of the car laughing.. Wanted to strangle her, but you don't threaten a someone who's been a demon 12,000 times as long as you have.

I, personally, have never been in a serious accident.

- Kemrain the Lucky.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> 
> I'm getting to like Torm more and more each time I log on.




 

He's a trip and a few on top of that....  I dunno what it'd be like to actually meet him face-to-face... that might be _scary_ to say the least!  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, as it happened.  I've never seen on as it happened, actually.  Well, one, but I was in it.





Good thing you weren't hurt. I've not been in any accidents but my friend Richard tells of the one he and a buddy of his when he was in the service where they took on a semi head on. He was the one driving and decided it was better to face the truck than go thru the yard of an apartment complex where they'd seen kids playing earlier.... They weren't badly hurt as they kinda huddled together before slamming into the truck... It took an hour to cut them out and he was telling them to hurry as he "had to pee!".....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Try being a girl in a small summer home for lots of old people town...It's GREAT FUN!  Then I do that two fingered rock on thing and smile and wave, and sometimes ask if they have any ketchup because the Grey Poupon thing has been overdone...soon after they drive away very quickly for old people....Muahahahahaha!!!!




 



> Course I don't have the hair for head banging either, and it's all spikey so I get looks for that.  Also because I wear sandals all year long and hardly ever wear even a jacket in the winter.  I get yelled at in parking lots a lot.  For those things and because I park in handicapped spots, people don't believe me when I tell them it's for me and it's hard to limp when both feet hurt, then I tell them to call the cops to handle it and walk away.  Old people either love or hate me...hehehe...




I don't park in handicapped spots, even when I had Richard riding with me who DESERVES it.... he got his back and knees torn up while in the Navy during Desert Storm saving Marines in combat. He's in pretty much constant pain from that and the meds only sorta help and the tinge unit they gave him make the drugs actually able to do their job for a brief time. But then he doesn't have that placard that gives him the right to have that close parking space... and he can walk decent distances and rather quickly too.... I had to just about run to keep up with him at Walmart last week....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Good thing you weren't hurt. I've not been in any accidents but my friend Richard tells of the one he and a buddy of his when he was in the service where they took on a semi head on. He was the one driving and decided it was better to face the truck than go thru the yard of an apartment complex where they'd seen kids playing earlier.... They weren't badly hurt as they kinda huddled together before slamming into the truck... It took an hour to cut them out and he was telling them to hurry as he "had to pee!".....



... Wow, that's just amazing.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't park in handicapped spots, even when I had Richard riding with me who DESERVES it.... he got his back and knees torn up while in the Navy during Desert Storm saving Marines in combat. He's in pretty much constant pain from that and the meds only sorta help and the tinge unit they gave him make the drugs actually able to do their job for a brief time. But then he doesn't have that placard that gives him the right to have that close parking space... and he can walk decent distances and rather quickly too.... I had to just about run to keep up with him at Walmart last week....




See I have constant pain too, and I can sometimes walk far, but other days it is bad and I practically want to cry just driving cause of the pain from that.  On good days I park further out because I feel that it is only right that people who hurt more should have the spaces, on bad days though not a chance.  Plus I walk rather slowly now, I have to ask my friends to slow down all the time, which is weird because I used to be the one everyone was trying to keep up with.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *rises as a redeemed Force Ghost, and appears before Jdvn1.*
> 
> Jdvn1, you need to become a Jedi, to return balance to the Hivemind. I failed, so you are our only hope! As much as I hate to admit that.
> 
> - Obi-Wan Kenotu



Now, all you need to do is change your handle to Jedi Knight Otu!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> See I have constant pain too, and I can sometimes walk far, but other days it is bad and I practically want to cry just driving cause of the pain from that.  On good days I park further out because I feel that it is only right that people who hurt more should have the spaces, on bad days though not a chance.  Plus I walk rather slowly now, I have to ask my friends to slow down all the time, which is weird because I used to be the one everyone was trying to keep up with.





Ouch. What happened to your feet?

And when I see all the people at work who act like they can't pick up jackcrap, all I think of is that Richard, with his bad back and all, is still quite strong. He amazed my aunt when, after she got back from the doc and couldn't get up the stairs of her deck (she has some sort of muscular dystrophy-cause unknown right now but it's NOT cancer!), he stepped behind her and scooped her up in his arms and carried her up those stairs!   She's still amazed about that it that was 3 weeks ago!! Granted, he paid for that because he didn't brace himself; he did that so quick that he didn't give himself the time to brace and then had to take his pain meds to calm the shaking in his hands from that... It was acts like that while he was in the service that got him like this but does he regret it? Nope. He felt that he did his duty. His job.

BTW: he's also the same guy who suffers from the insomnia. I think that may be a bit more stress-related as his family isn't at all supportive of him at all. Some of the insomnia may be from the pain he has to go thru but I think stress is a bigger factor as he's under constant stress from having to deal with his "family". He did have migraines that would last for days but I haven't heard anything about them since he got new glasses; it'd been a decade since the last trip to the doc.   (which reminds me that I need to go get new contacts, m'self.)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now, all you need to do is change your handle to Jedi Knight Otu!




Or get a supporter account and put that as his custom title... just like the one I put on mine.   I still profusely thank Hand of Evil for his generosity!!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ouch. What happened to your feet?




Me, I happened to my feet.  See this is one reason I don't tend to have a whole lot of pity for myself, and didn't actually ask the doctor to write up the handicapped thing on my own ever.  Nor did I apply myself federally for the disability checks I get.  I am a self destructive, suicidal, Type 1 diabetic who choose a slow and painfully way to die intentionally because I thought I needed, and still do, to suffer.  But I am going to stop now cause it's rather depressing for others to hear about my maladies, and that's sorta just the tip of the iceberg.  I'm open to talking about them, but I don't feel this is the place.

In other news, isn't there some way we can get Torm into some sort of pseudo Paladinhood?  Maybe?  Just a little bit..?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Me, I happened to my feet.  See this is one reason I don't tend to have a whole lot of pity for myself, and didn't actually ask the doctor to write up the handicapped thing on my own ever.  Nor did I apply myself federally for the disability checks I get.  I am a self destructive, suicidal, Type 1 diabetic who choose a slow and painfully way to die intentionally because I thought I needed, and still do, to suffer.  But I am going to stop now cause it's rather depressing for others to hear about my maladies, and that's sorta just the tip of the iceberg.  I'm open to talking about them, but I don't feel this is the place.




Ok. I can see that. It's only depressing if it's the only topic of conversation....   

You didn't take your insulin, is that it? 



> In other news, isn't there some way we can get Torm into some sort of pseudo Palidanhood?  Maybe?  Just a little bit..?




Well, he *WAS* the "god of paladins" until he told a huge lie and lost that title awhile back.   He's never atoned for the lie, so there....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. I can see that. It's only depressing if it's the only topic of conversation....
> 
> You didn't take your insulin, is that it?
> 
> Well, he *WAS* the "god of paladins" until he told a huge lie and lost that title awhile back.   He's never atoned for the lie, so there....




Yes that simplifies things, and for those of you that don't know that leads to lots of bad, bad things.  Like I said I don't mind telling people about this stuff so if anyone wants to ask questions feel free to contact me off the boards, but this really isn't the place in my opinion.

Ahhhhhh...lie's are bad for Paladins, but if one would read my new sig....hehehehe...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh...lie's are bad for Paladins, but if one would read my new sig....hehehehe...




 

He dared to say he was "normal" one time.... After the stuff I've seen him post at the time....   The most recent example was in that "relationship" thread where he put the comment about "Sister Christian, here I come...." (a song with different connotations than he used...).

Frankly, I was mainly joking when I stripped that title from him... just like stealing his "Smite Cola"...   He's a cool person to know and I was definitely surprised when his wife emailed me when he was in the hospital about a week ago. She kept me up to date as best she could, considering the hectic-ness of him being in there and taking care of the kids.   

Maybe it was a good thing that thread died before I got back to it..... after a certain post late night that I saw this AM.....   I might have said stuff I'd later regret....   I just didn't appreciate the comments that person threw my way at all, even before that one, last barbed post. I stand by what *I* believe in!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He dared to say he was "normal" one time.... After the stuff I've seen him post at the time....   The most recent example was in that "relationship" thread where he put the comment about "Sister Christian, here I come...." (a song with different connotations than he used...).
> 
> Frankly, I was mainly joking when I stripped that title from him... just like stealing his "Smite Cola"...   He's a cool person to know and I was definitely surprised when his wife emailed me when he was in the hospital about a week ago. She kept me up to date as best she could, considering the hectic-ness of him being in there and taking care of the kids.




I have to admit "normal" from him would be a Huge lie, however normal from me would also.   Hehehe...but where does one get the power of title stripping?  I need to get one of those feats somewhere, maybe I shall have to steal it from you in your sleep...   Whoops!  Shouldn't have typed that, shouldn't have typed it....there is this delete button right here....but I'm to lazy and uncaring for that.  

I would have been surprised that she did too.  That shows just how important you are though, that she did stop and take a little time to do so.    I know when I end up like that there are a couple of people that I make sure someone contacts and those people then spread the word for me to many of my other friends, but it is always the same people I ask to be told first.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu posted the thread he announced his 3001st post... it's like two years old...

I _really_ want to post a congratulations to it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...and is finding it stopping you from it?  If so you could start a new thread to congratulate him on that specifically...


----------



## Jdvn1

It's just... that was more than half of his posts ago!  It's a _bit_ late.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's just... that was more than half of his posts ago!  It's a _bit_ late.



And you would be forever branded a vile threadcromancer.

I've finally taken a look at Astros feats that you proposed... somehow, I found them wanting...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And you would be forever branded a vile threadcromancer.




And that would be a bad thing how?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And you would be forever branded a vile threadcromancer.
> 
> I've finally taken a look at Astros feats that you proposed... somehow, I found them wanting...



... That's a pretty cool title to have, though.

Wanting... what?  My rationale was basically, "The Bard is a weak class.  These feats give Bards a little more flexibility."  Then again, I think they might be a bit much for LEW, at least taking them all in at the same time.  I was considering making a new thread to propose just a couple of them, then I'd propose more later as appropriate.

But wanting what?  Not flavorful enough?  Not worth it, mechanically?

Edit: Just noticed the thread was responded to... I'll discuss it there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I have to admit "normal" from him would be a Huge lie, however normal from me would also.   Hehehe...but where does one get the power of title stripping?  I need to get one of those feats somewhere, maybe I shall have to steal it from you in your sleep...   Whoops!  Shouldn't have typed that, shouldn't have typed it....there is this delete button right here....but I'm to lazy and uncaring for that.




 

I guess "Title Stripping" must be one of those "Sith Traits"....   Especially when one is stripping titles from deities like that....   



> I would have been surprised that she did too.  That shows just how important you are though, that she did stop and take a little time to do so.    I know when I end up like that there are a couple of people that I make sure someone contacts and those people then spread the word for me to many of my other friends, but it is always the same people I ask to be told first.




Perhaps I should do the same, especially for the internet contacts...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That's a pretty cool title to have, though.
> 
> Wanting... what?  My rationale was basically, "The Bard is a weak class.  These feats give Bards a little more flexibility."  Then again, I think they might be a bit much for LEW, at least taking them all in at the same time.  I was considering making a new thread to propose just a couple of them, then I'd propose more later as appropriate.
> 
> But wanting what?  Not flavorful enough?  Not worth it, mechanically?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the thread was responded to... I'll discuss it there.




Ooops... I think?   

Threadcromancer does sound pretty interesting... someone should use that as a custom title....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah that's what I do, I have my internet friends, my old buddies from high school and such, and my gaming groups.  At least one person is always contacted in each group to spread on the word to the others.


----------



## Knight Otu

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And that would be a bad thing how?




The branding part, or the vile threadcromancer part?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That's a pretty cool title to have, though.
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the thread was responded to... I'll discuss it there.




As you've seen by now, the issues are mostly on the "fighter" feats, but the bardic feats also have a few problems I pointed out.

Trust no one writing rules material, I guess.*

*Not fully serious advice.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The branding part, or the vile threadcromancer part?




Um, either...hehehe...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As you've seen by now, the issues are mostly on the "fighter" feats, but the bardic feats also have a few problems I pointed out.
> 
> Trust no one writing rules material, I guess.*
> 
> *Not fully serious advice.




And yes, bards suck.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay!  Stick it to the bards!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And yes, bards suck.



 But they're so much fun!

... To make fun of


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As you've seen by now, the issues are mostly on the "fighter" feats, but the bardic feats also have a few problems I pointed out.
> 
> Trust no one writing rules material, I guess.*
> 
> *Not fully serious advice.



 I should quote you on that the next time you propose a rule... 

I agree they're pretty rough, though.  I never knew this Astros guy -- do you know anything about him?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I know nothing and no one, I'm pretty sure I don't know me, but I don't know where to find me to ask.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I know nothing and no one, I'm pretty sure I don't know me, but I don't know where to find me to ask.



What?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I know nothing and no one, I'm pretty sure I don't know me, but I don't know where to find me to ask.



 That's why I always keep my name on my underwear... wait, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I dunno, to quote myself. "I know nothing..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I always keep my name on my underwear... wait, did I say that out loud?



Apparently, you did!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno, to quote myself. "I know nothing..."



 You know how to type at least... 

Do you have some questions?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apparently, you did!



 Nah, I typed it out loud.  There's a big difference.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

How did mommy and daddy make me???


----------



## Jdvn1

Out of play-do.  Next question?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Where do babies come from and when can I have one?


----------



## Jdvn1

They come from heaven (or similar, depending on the baby's religion/lack of religion).  That's why they cry -- the world is a disappointment.

And you can have one when I give you one.

Next?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Why am I always so sick, actually while this is more entertaining then Brain's thread I would rather talk in general...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why am I always so sick, actually while this is more entertaining then Brain's thread I would rather talk in general...



 Hey, I'm not forcing you to ask questions.  If you have them, though, I'll answer them.  Avoiding confusion is sometimes a good thing too, y'know.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes but confusion can be funnier!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes but confusion can be funnier!



 ... I don't get it... 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I always keep my name on my underwear... wait, did I say that out loud?




I guess that's for when the undies get mixed up, IYKWIM....   


Except for Josh's obvious panties....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I know nothing and no one, I'm pretty sure I don't know me, but I don't know where to find me to ask.





The sign of lack of sleep is a futzed up mind....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They come from heaven (or similar, depending on the baby's religion/lack of religion).  That's why they cry -- the world is a disappointment.
> 
> And you can have one when I give you one.
> 
> Next?





Sounds alot like he's offering.....   


Or just ask Torm. He's a deity and probably willing to "give you one"....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava your mind is a dark scary place isn't it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava your mind is a dark scary place isn't it?



 That depends, is space a dark scary place?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That depends, is space a dark scary place?



if there is a vacuum yes yes it is.


----------



## Xath

Aeson said:
			
		

> if there is a vacuum yes yes it is.




If Vacuums were creatures and places, do you think Dirt Devils would live in Hoover Dam?


----------



## Jdvn1

Xath said:
			
		

> If Vacuums were creatures and places, do you think Dirt Devils would live in Hoover Dam?



 ... So much pain.

I want to see stats on a Dirt Devil, now.


----------



## Xath

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So much pain.
> 
> I want to see stats on a Dirt Devil, now.





I'll see if I can come up with something later.  What do you think is an appropriate CR?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... So much pain.
> 
> I want to see stats on a Dirt Devil, now.




regular, dire, or legendary?


----------



## Jdvn1

Xath said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can come up with something later.  What do you think is an appropriate CR?



 Well, a Bone Devil is 9.  How about... 6?  Give or take.  A dirt creature can't be too tough... can it?    'Hoover Damn' could be one of its attacks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> regular, dire, or legendary?



 Regular's fine by me, but it could always be improved, right?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Regular's fine by me, but it could always be improved, right?




well, there are the templates of Dire and Legendary that could be attached on a normal one


----------



## Xath

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Regular's fine by me, but it could always be improved, right?




You could even give it character classes.


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> You could even give it character classes.




A dust devil bard perhaps?


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, so the regular one is probably easier to work with.  I wouldn't want to hear a Dust Devil Bard...


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, so the regular one is probably easier to work with.  I wouldn't want to hear a Dust Devil Bard...




Why not?  Too much hot air?


----------



## Jdvn1

Something like that can't make a pretty sound...


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why not?  Too much hot air?




Don't all bards have that?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Something like that can't make a pretty sound...




who said bards had to make pretty sounds??


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> Don't all bards have that?




I played a mute Bard once....


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> I played a mute Bard once....




I always thought it would be fun to have a Bard who Inspired Courage with Perform(Mime).


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> who said bards had to make pretty sounds??



 It's just common.  A Dust Devil would make a loud whirring sound, though...


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> I played a mute Bard once....



how'd that go?


----------



## Jdvn1

Xath said:
			
		

> I always thought it would be fun to have a Bard who Inspired Courage with Perform(Mime).



 Define 'fun'.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's just common.  A Dust Devil would make a loud whirring sound, though...




not if you got it fixed.....


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> how'd that go?




fine until I started inspiring the party through my Tuba....


----------



## Xath

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define 'fun'.




Like getting stabbed in the eyes with needles.

F-U-N spells FUN!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> not if you got it fixed.....



 Then it'd be angry and wouldn't be able to bear children.


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> I always thought it would be fun to have a Bard who Inspired Courage with Perform(Mime).




I'd make you act it out


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> fine until I started inspiring the party through my Tuba....



A tuba is a better weapon than instrument.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then it'd be angry and wouldn't be able to bear children.




but it'd be a lot more quiet


----------



## Xath

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then it'd be angry and wouldn't be able to bear children.




I think Vaccuum repair-men should get hazard pay.

Imagine "fixing" a devil.

I'm not, I'm just trying to get YOU to have the mental image.  HA!


----------



## Jdvn1

Are your D&D games a lot fun, then?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A tuba is a better weapon than instrument.




not really, hard to swing and the metal dents too easily.  not that I know this from experience, honest......


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> but it'd be a lot more quiet



 An ineffective.

Does that make it worse or better?


----------



## Jdvn1

Noooo!  My mind is slowly mel--

Wait, I choose to think of something else.  All better.

Those repair men need DR or something.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> not really, hard to swing and the metal dents too easily.  not that I know this from experience, honest......



 Most tubas I've seen had dents anyway.  You could use it as a thrown weapon, though...


----------



## Xath

Crothian, my hair is now about 3/4 of the way down my back.  Responding here, because I'm trying not to hijack _too many _ threads.


----------



## Xath

Now I'm off to the store for cookie-making supplies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooh, get ice cream-making supplies.  I'm currently all obsessed about it, having recently made some awesome ice cream.


----------



## Aeson

Xath said:
			
		

> Now I'm off to the store for cookie-making supplies.



Oh Oh I want oatmeal raisin.


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> Crothian, my hair is now about 3/4 of the way down my back.  Responding here, because I'm trying not to hijack _too many _ threads.




hijacking threads is fun.....


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> Now I'm off to the store for cookie-making supplies.





Get apple walnut!!


----------



## Aeson

Xath said:
			
		

> Crothian, my hair is now about 3/4 of the way down my back.  Responding here, because I'm trying not to hijack _too many _ threads.



We don't want to know what your talking about do we?


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> We don't want to know what your talking about do we?




Isn't it obvious, we are talking about her hair.....


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Isn't it obvious, we are talking about her hair.....



No, remember the senators turned on me I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, remember the senators turned on me I didn't see it coming.




well, you should have.  We are starting the first annual EN World play and this year we have chosen Hair as the production.


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, you should have.  We are starting the first annual EN World play and this year we have chosen Hair as the production.



I didn't get the email I thought it was Julius Ceasar. Does than mean I have to stop my invasion of Germania? I'm a method actor.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't get the email I thought it was Julius Ceasar. Does than mean I have to stop my invasion of Germania? I'm a method actor.




No, go ahead...we'll fit in


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, go ahead...we'll fit in



how about Canada, can I invade there?


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> how about Canada, can I invade there?




why would you want to??


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> why would you want to??




Somebody needs to. I kid my Canadian brothers and sisters.


----------



## Xath

They had no cookie-making supplies.  So I got brownie making supplies instead.


----------



## Aeson

Xath said:
			
		

> They had no cookie-making supplies.  So I got brownie making supplies instead.



I think you need to go back and demand cookie making supplies. Oh wait did you say brownies never mind brownies rule.


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> They had no cookie-making supplies.  So I got brownie making supplies instead.





Will they make one laugh?


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you need to go back and demand cookie making supplies. Oh wait did you say brownies never mind brownies rule.




I'd think the uniform would be too small for here


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd think the uniform would be too small for here




I used to be one.  

Darnit, Crothian! Now I'm thinking about Girl Scout Cookies.....

*drool*


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> I used to be one.




I know  



> Darnit, Crothian! Now I'm thinking about Girl Scout Cookies.....
> 
> *drool*




Ya, they are good.....


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know





...How?


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> ...How?




As you have so cleverly figured out I am a computer program and as such have access to large amounts of information.


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> As you have so cleverly figured out I am a computer program and as such have access to large amounts of information.





I think you're pulling my leg.  I was a girlscout before there was huge non-geek internet presence.  Pulling that off of the net would be quite the feat.

So, Crothian.  If you're so good, tell me something about myself that I've never posted on the boards...

***CHALLENGE***


----------



## Crothian

Xath said:
			
		

> I think you're pulling my leg.  I was a girlscout before there was huge non-geek internet presence.  Pulling that off of the net would be quite the feat.
> 
> So, Crothian.  If you're so good, tell me something about myself that I've never posted on the boards...
> 
> ***CHALLENGE***




_ laughing_

you're funny      

and you don't have a brother.....


----------



## Xath

Crothian said:
			
		

> you're funny





Yes, but looks aren't everything...

*rim shot*


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ laughing_
> 
> you're funny




That she is.

I want to give this one a shot. You still have the outfit and onced dressed your brother up in it


----------



## Xath

Aeson said:
			
		

> That she is.
> 
> I want to give this one a shot. You still have the outfit and onced dressed your brother up in it




If this is in answer to the ***Challenge*** then you are incorrect.  I don't even have a brother.


----------



## Xath

The brownies are done and cooling out of the oven.  24 brand new chocolate delights have just entered this world.

Height: 2" x 2" x 1/2"
Weight: Approx 2oz.


----------



## Aeson

Xath said:
			
		

> Yes, but looks aren't everything...
> 
> *rim shot*



Hey she can laugh at herself. Remember if you can't laugh at yourself you can always laugh at me. All the other girls do.


----------



## Aeson

Xath said:
			
		

> If this is in answer to the ***Challenge*** then you are incorrect.  I don't even have a brother.




Hey I said I was going to give it a shot, I didn't say I was any good at it.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey she can laugh at herself. Remember if you can't laugh at yourself you can always laugh at me. All the other girls do.




Hey, even I laugh at you!!    


...sorry, the joke was there and I tried to resist, honest.....need to take iron will.....


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, even I laugh at you!!
> 
> 
> ...sorry, the joke was there and I tried to resist, honest.....need to take iron will.....



ouch thoust hath wounded me


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava your mind is a dark scary place isn't it?




It resides in the gutter, so THERE.   

Can't be any worse than whoever started that thing with Joshua Dyal, Torm and panties recently....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> who said bards had to make pretty sounds??




 

The last bard our group ran into, my cleric decked him. With the warhammer. Wonder if he could sing after having his teeth knocked down his throat....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Xath
> I always thought it would be fun to have a Bard who Inspired Courage with Perform(Mime).






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define 'fun'.





Especially when he used that perform skill to "grope"... and still make it a part of his "performance".....


----------



## Steve Jung

Xath said:
			
		

> The brownies are done and cooling out of the oven. 24 brand new chocolate delights have just entered this world.
> 
> Height: 2" x 2" x 1/2"
> Weight: Approx 2oz.



That's, what, Size Fine?

So did you tell them, "I brought you into this world and I can take you out."?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey she can laugh at herself. Remember if you can't laugh at yourself you can always laugh at me. All the other girls do.




::laughs at Aeson::


Might as well join the rest of the girls.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's, what, Size Fine?
> 
> So did you tell them, "I brought you into this world and I can take you out."?



 Why are you gauging the AC of brownies?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's, what, Size Fine?
> 
> So did you tell them, "I brought you into this world and I can take you out."?





That woulda been funny a few months ago before I found out my friend told me his mother told him that, with a gun pointed at his head.

The things I could say about her.... 'twould get me banned fer sure!   
I'd be banned from the internet for what I would say about his ex-gf...


----------



## Aeson

Remind me not to encounter you in a dark alley. Either you'll deck me or grope me. On second thought maybe that won't be that bad.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::laughs at Aeson::
> 
> 
> Might as well join the rest of the girls.....



Sure go ahead. One of these days I'll be a forty year old virgin still living with my mom and working at blockbuster part time, We'll see who's laughing then, oh wait. Hah I'm not 40 yet and I don't have a job


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That woulda been funny a few months ago before I found out my friend told me his mother told him that, with a gun pointed at his head.
> 
> The things I could say about her.... 'twould get me banned fer sure!
> I'd be banned from the internet for what I would say about his ex-gf...



Wow. Can he get away from her? I had remembered the line from_ The Cosby Show._



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why are you gauging the AC of brownies?



For a monster recipe book, of course.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> For a monster recipe book, of course.



If the Brownies have Dodge, that'll bump their AC's up one.  That'll surprise most people, when their brownies jump out of their hands when they try to make their Bite attack...


----------



## Steve Jung

I remember statting up cafeteria food as monsters when I was in high school. It was sad, really.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I remember statting up cafeteria food as monsters when I was in high school. It was sad, really.



 Sad because you had that much free time or sad because your cafeteria food was higher CR than most cafeteria food?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sad because you had that much free time or sad because your cafeteria food was higher CR than most cafeteria food?



both


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> both



Hey. That's my line.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey. That's my line.





Sorry. I have no excuse. I'm a bad man.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whose line is it anyway?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whose line is it anyway?



Does anyone truely own a line? Is it copyrighted?


----------



## Jdvn1

I wouldn't want to be the guy that owns some of those cheesy pick-up lines...

Or maybe I would.


----------



## Aeson

I was thinking about cheesy pick up lines a little while ago. Get out of my head.


----------



## Jdvn1

But it's oh-so-comfy...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But it's oh-so-comfy...



And so spacious right? 

Is this what they mean by hivemind?


----------



## Jdvn1

Comfy and spacious?  The Hivemind?  Sure, why not.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Comfy and spacious?  The Hivemind?  Sure, why not.



So my mind is comfy, spacious and the seat of the hivemind. My mom would be so proud.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm pretty sure I don't want to be in your mind...it's scary.  I would rather be in my dirty, flame consumed, mess of a mind....it's nice and toasty warm in here...


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I don't want to be in your mind...it's scary.  I would rather be in my dirty, flame consumed, mess of a mind....it's nice and toasty warm in here...



Now what makes my mind scary? Have you met Darth K'Trava talk about scary?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now what makes my mind scary? Have you met Darth K'Trava talk about scary?



 We're _used_ to Darth's scary, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I talk to Darth, she's not scary at all....I on the other hand frighten a lot of people with my sheer personality.  Yay me!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I talk to Darth, she's not scary at all....I on the other hand frighten a lot of people with my sheer personality.  Yay me!



 Maybe you should try not setting people on fire...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But, but....it's fun.     What else am I supposed to do with all my free time and rage?


----------



## Jdvn1

Do something constructive.  Make something.  Like a flame-thrower.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure go ahead. One of these days I'll be a forty year old virgin still living with my mom and working at blockbuster part time, We'll see who's laughing then, oh wait. Hah I'm not 40 yet and I don't have a job




Don't laugh. I have a 40-year old friend who's still a virgin. But not working at Blockbuster...   And his is by religious choice-waiting 'till he gets married before remedying that sitch.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wow. Can he get away from her? I had remembered the line from_ The Cosby Show._




When he finally gets his full disability from the military, yes he will. And with much gladness, rejoicing and probably a helluva party!!   



> For a monster recipe book, of course.




I dunno if I'd wanna see the AC for a chocolate cake in there....   

Mmmmm.... chocolate cake..... [/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Steve Jung
> I remember statting up cafeteria food as monsters when I was in high school. It was sad, really.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sad because you had that much free time or sad because your cafeteria food was higher CR than most cafeteria food?





Should've counted the poison DC for the food instead... that woulda been more applicable...


----------



## Aeson

uhoh she back. Forgive me my Dark Mistress. Don't force lightning me please


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Get 'em!  It'll be funny I will watch and applaud from the sidelines...don't forget the fire!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Get 'em!  It'll be funny I will watch and applaud from the sidelines...don't forget the fire!



Don't encourage your Darth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now what makes my mind scary? Have you met Darth K'Trava talk about scary?




You don't know the true power of the Dark Side!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But, but....it's fun.     What else am I supposed to do with all my free time and rage?





heh. Don't listen to him.... 

They should meet my paladin after the last game.... full Dragon Rage and all...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You don't know the true power of the Dark Side!!!





There is good still in you. I can sense it. Search your feelings you know it to be true.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is good still in you. I can sense it. Search your feelings you know it to be true.




::ZOTS the irritating little whiny farmboy:: 

Never did like that little whiny bastard!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

* dances around a fire with little to nothing on   *

 Yay!  Violence and burning!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::ZOTS the irritating little whiny farmboy::
> 
> Never did like that little whiny bastard!!



Thats blasphemy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats blasphemy.




So? Do I look like I give a crap?   

Never did like Puke the farmboy turned Jedi. He whined too much. I prefer Han Solo, m'self!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So? Do I look like I give a crap?
> 
> Never did like Puke the farmboy turned Jedi. He whined too much. I prefer Han Solo, m'self!




I prefer Obi Wan from the current movies. But Han is cool and no you don't look like you give a crap. 

I'm going to leave you alone. I've seen what happens when someone gets on your bad side.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I prefer Obi Wan from the current movies. But Han is cool and no you don't look like you give a crap.
> 
> I'm going to leave you alone. I've seen what happens when someone gets on your bad side.




hehehehe

Just having a "little" Sithly fun here...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> hehehehe
> 
> Just having a "little" Sithly fun here...



I know but I'm kinda new and its wrong for me to come in a give someone a hard time. I must remember my place.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darn right you must!  Wait I'm new too...  Oh well I never was one much for authority...

Please don't smite me almight gods of ENWorld...


----------



## Aeson

Like my Momma used to say. Women are always right unless their wrong


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know but I'm kinda new and its wrong for me to come in a give someone a hard time. I must remember my place.




You've been here longer than I have. Just 'cause I have alot more posts.... but then most were created on the off-topic forum.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Darn right you must!  Wait I'm new too...  Oh well I never was one much for authority...
> 
> Please don't smite me almight gods of ENWorld...




As long as Torm doesn't get the urge....   But then he's probably too busy harassing Joshua Dyal over the panties bit....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Like my Momma used to say. Women are always right unless their wrong





And then we're still right!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You've been here longer than I have. Just 'cause I have alot more posts.... but then most were created on the off-topic forum.



I joined before you but I didn't start posting much until a month or so ago.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And then we're still right!



Your right and when your right your right.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm pretty sure I can't really be a woman cause I am wrong A Lot of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I can't really be a woman cause I am wrong A Lot of the time.




We'll make that our little secret


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I joined before you but I didn't start posting much until a month or so ago.





Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that!



It took me about that long to figure out some things. 

Crothian is an Ooze
Torm is a Greater God
Kemrain has great sigs (how she comes up with one for each post I'll never know)
You and Lady_Acoma have it in for me
JDVN1 lives in my comfy,spacious mind.


again I kid. Thats what I do. I kid.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> It took me about that long to figure out some things.
> You and Lady_Acoma have it in for me




No see I have it in for everybody, it just doesn't always show so much...I choose my victims and attack with the hoard so I cannot solely be held accountable you see...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It took me about that long to figure out some things.
> 
> Crothian is an Ooze




That much is a given...   



> Torm is a Greater God




Actually a Lesser Deity



> Kemrain has great sigs (how she comes up with one for each post I'll never know)




Imagination? 



> You and Lady_Acoma have it in for me




Nope.



> JDVN1 lives in my comfy,spacious mind.




Dude, yer weird.   




> again I kid. Thats what I do. I kid.




So do we, so do we....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> * dances around a fire with little to nothing on   *
> 
> Yay!  Violence and burning!









FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!


----------



## Aeson

OOOOOOO Fire. So pretty. So warm. So PAINFUL. HELP HELP I'M ON FIRE


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dude, yer weird.



Your point would be?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Stating the obvious for those who might not know.


----------



## nakia

I'm bored at work and don't want to go home and pack, so I'm wandering into the Hivemind thread.  Be gentle.


----------



## Aeson

And of course you like weird.


----------



## Aeson

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm bored at work and don't want to go home and pack, so I'm wandering into the Hivemind thread.  Be gentle.



Pack? Where are you off to?


----------



## nakia

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pack? Where are you off to?




Moving in two weeks to South Carolina.


----------



## Aeson

Oh thats plenty of time to pack. Procrastination is not just word its a lifestyle


----------



## nakia

Aeson said:
			
		

> Procrastination is not just word its a lifestyle




That could have been my mantra in grad school.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As long as Torm doesn't get the urge....   But then he's probably too busy harassing Joshua Dyal over the panties bit....



Whats this about Torm, Joshua and panties?! What have I missed!? Tell me!!

- Kemrain the Pleading!


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain has great sigs (how she comes up with one for each post I'll never know)




- Kemrain the Blushing.


----------



## Jdvn1

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm bored at work and don't want to go home and pack, so I'm wandering into the Hivemind thread.  Be gentle.



Oh, we don't normally bite.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whats this about Torm, Joshua and panties?! What have I missed!? Tell me!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleading!



I think it was some misunderstanding but there is a thread and I wish I could remember which where it appears Joshua was accused of wearing panties. I could be wrong so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, we don't normally bite.



ah whats a little love nibble between friends.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv the Fanged said:
			
		

> Oh, we don't normally bite.



Speak for yourself. Some folks around here are kinda gnawey. But it doesn't hurt much. Much.

- Kemrain the Once Bitten.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Once Bitten.



That was an okay movie. Had to watch it because I like Jim Carrey.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That was an okay movie. Had to watch it because I like Jim Carrey.



 Whatsthis now? Movie? Jim Carrey?

- Kemrain the Totally Lost.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lost.



Meh, I don't care for that show.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself. Some folks around here are kinda gnawey. But it doesn't hurt much. Much.
> 
> - Kemrain the Once Bitten.



 Speak for yourself, I still have the bite marks from last night.

I mean...  it's not... oh, nothing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> ah whats a little love nibble between friends.



 I suppose it depends on the flavor...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose it depends on the flavor...



BBQ.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whatsthis now? Movie? Jim Carrey?
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Lost.



There is a movie called Once Bitten which started Jim Carrey. It was ok when I was younger but I haven't seen it lately so its kinda dated I think.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BBQ.



sweet and sour


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> sweet and sour



or smoky


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I suppose it depends on the flavor...





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> BBQ.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> sweet and sour





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> or smoky



Aww, dammit! Now yer all making me hungry. I haven't had breakfast yet. Lay off, will ya?

- Kemrain the Hungry and Cranky.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww, dammit! Now yer all making me hungry. I haven't had breakfast yet. Lay off, will ya?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry and Cranky.




I had a nice big juicy hamburger, chesse, and lots of trimmings....it was awsome.....


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a movie called Once Bitten which started Jim Carrey. It was ok when I was younger but I haven't seen it lately so its kinda dated I think.




more then kinda dated....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww, dammit! Now yer all making me hungry. I haven't had breakfast yet. Lay off, will ya?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry and Cranky.



Sorry.    I hope you get some nourishment soon.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry.    I hope you get some nourishment soon.



 Probably when I get out of work. Thanks.

- Kemrain the Snappy.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian the Dispised said:
			
		

> I had a nice big juicy hamburger, chesse, and lots of trimmings....it was awsome.....



 I dis-*spise* you...

- Kemrain the Dis-spi-sessed. And Hungry. And Snappy.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Its not a problem if you talk to yourself. Its a problem when you stop talking to yourself because of an arguement"-- ME



True.



			
				Aeson Again said:
			
		

> Is it egotistical to qoute yourself?



A little.



			
				Aeson Sum'more said:
			
		

> Is it dumb to ask a question in your sig?



Only if you later answer your own question.

Is it dumb to answer other people's sigs?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dis-*spise* you...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dis-spi-sessed. And Hungry. And Snappy.




nothing like a good cold pepsi either with the leftover fries.....


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> A little.
> 
> Only if you later answer your own question.
> 
> Is it dumb to answer other people's sigs?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I wondered how long it would take before someone said something.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww, dammit! Now yer all making me hungry. I haven't had breakfast yet. Lay off, will ya?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry and Cranky.



It always seems someone has to talk about food in the afternoon.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> nothing like a good cold pepsi either with the leftover fries.....



 You are the devil, my slimy friend. Evil incarnate. And slimy, too.

- Kemrain the Hungry Still. And PReferrer of Coke Products.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wondered how long it would take before someone said something.



 But you didn't answer my question.

- Kemrain the Whiney.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> It always seems someone has to talk about food in the afternoon.



 I'm hoping to split a hanburger pizza from a local pizza house tonight with my biyfriend. They have goood pizza. and they sell Yoohoo! Yoohoo has strange properties when introduced to my system. Apparently, it makes me drunk.

He'll have to drive me, I suppose.

- Kemrain the Yoohoo'ser.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to split a hanburger pizza from a local pizza house tonight with my biyfriend. They have goood pizza. and they sell Yoohoo! Yoohoo has strange properties when introduced to my system. Apparently, it makes me drunk.
> 
> He'll have to drive me, I suppose.
> 
> - Kemrain the Yoohoo'ser.



Are you old enough to get drunk legally? Remember no open container in the car.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you old enough to get drunk legally? Remember no open container in the car.



 Have been for a few years, but, I don;t think Yoohoo is regulated. You can sell the stuff to minors!

Hell, I *was* a minor when I found out about it!

I'll have to buy me a 6-pack.

- Kemrain the Getting Tipsy Just Thinking About It.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But you didn't answer my question.
> 
> - Kemrain the Whiney.



Sorry. No its not dumb. A question is posed someone perhaps should answer I'm mean its the polite thing to do. right?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. No its not dumb. A question is posed someone perhaps should answer I'm mean its the polite thing to do. right?



 Maybe. I think. Probably. Yes. Well, maybe. Um, what wasthe question?

- Kemrian the Confused and Spelling Hir Name Wrong..


----------



## Kemrain

Since I answered your sigquestions, are you going to change it?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Since I answered your sigquestions, are you going to change it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



do i need to?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> do i need to?



 No more than you need to capitolize. It'd just be neat if you did.

- Kemrian the Critical, and Hypocritical.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No more than you need to capitolize. It'd just be neat if you did.
> 
> - Kemrian the Critical, and Hypocritical.



It was hard to type because I had a slice of pizza in one hand.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was hard to type because I had a slice of pizza in one hand.



 ...Curse you and your vile Not-Mine pizza! You and your eating of food!

I will have my dinner, and when I do I will laugh at your pizza and Crothian's burger and fries. Laugh I tell you!

- Kemrain the Hungry and Watching Way too Much _Invader Zim_ Lately.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...Curse you and your vile Not-Mine pizza! You and your eating of food!
> 
> I will have my dinner, and when I do I will laugh at your pizza and Crothian's burger and fries. Laugh I tell you!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry and Watching Way too Much _Invader Zim_ Lately.



And there will be much rejoicing throughout the land.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> And there will be much rejoicing throughout the land.



 Or at least throughout my digestive system.

Similar, but not quite the same. I'll give partial credit.

- Kemrain the Posessor of Many Human Organs.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or at least throughout my digestive system.
> 
> Similar, but not quite the same. I'll give partial credit.
> 
> - Kemrain the Posessor of Many Human Organs.





Hopefully all those human organs belong to you. Possession of others organs could get some strange looks from those around you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whats this about Torm, Joshua and panties?! What have I missed!? Tell me!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleading!




A misunderstanding about another poster's ex-gf and panties and then it went to Josh wearing them and Torm and two women (one being Anna Nicole Smith) and then something about Josh being one of those women that Torm was with... and it just went kinda downhill from there.

Specifically this page in the Relationship thread that Frukathka started: Torm and Joshua Dyal Slash/Pr0n about part way down the page....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> ah whats a little love nibble between friends.




Just go listen to Def Leppard's song, "Love Bites".

'nuff said.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I still have the bite marks from last night.
> 
> I mean...  it's not... oh, nothing.





T-M-Frickin-I, dude.

Leave the sheep out of this, mister!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dis-*spise* you...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dis-spi-sessed. And Hungry. And Snappy.





More like "Kemrain the Bitch"... I can get like that too without food.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BBQ.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> sweet and sour





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> or smoky



So cats come in BBQ or smoky and skulls are sweet and sour?

Sorry Kemrain.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had a nice big juicy hamburger, chesse, and lots of trimmings....it was awsome.....



Hey, me too!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You are the devil, my slimy friend. Evil incarnate. And slimy, too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry Still. And PReferrer of Coke Products.



 Coke products!  Woo!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Coke products!  Woo!



I live in the city that Coke built (Atlanta) I prefer it over others not because I live here but because its good.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to split a hanburger pizza from a local pizza house tonight with my biyfriend. They have goood pizza. and they sell Yoohoo! Yoohoo has strange properties when introduced to my system. Apparently, it makes me drunk.
> 
> He'll have to drive me, I suppose.
> 
> - Kemrain the Yoohoo'ser.



Note to self... 


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> No more than you need to capitolize. It'd just be neat if you did.
> 
> - Kemrian the Critical, and Hypocritical.



That is hilarious.  Lots of people skimp on the grammar and spelling around here...


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> T-M-Frickin-I, dude.
> 
> Leave the sheep out of this, mister!



Sheep?  My, it gets very dark at night.  I thought it was... okay, I can't think of anything appropriate here... not that this was really appropriate to start with.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I live in the city that Coke built (Atlanta) I prefer it over others not because I live here but because its good.



Agreed, it is good.  I've been wanting to make a pilgrimage to the Coke mecca that is Atlanta.  Disney World has a cool Coke thing too, though.

It's harder to find, but you can get Coke made with sugar, too (instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup).


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Agreed, it is good.  I've been wanting to make a pilgrimage to the Coke mecca that is Atlanta.  Disney World has a cool Coke thing too, though.
> 
> It's harder to find, but you can get Coke made with sugar, too (instead of High Fructose Corn Syrup).



Wait until our aquarium is finished then come visist. I think they should be near each other.

They promise to have  2 whale sharks. Those things are huge. 

http://www.georgiaaquarium.org


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait until our aquarium is finished then come visist. I think they should be near each other.
> 
> They promise to have  2 whale sharks. Those things are huge.
> 
> http://www.georgiaaquarium.org



 ... It should so be a Coke aquarium!  Sealife that lives in Coke!

That looks cool too, I guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I live in the city that Coke built (Atlanta) I prefer it over others not because I live here but because its good.





Then there's no reason NOT to hit Dragoncon then!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is hilarious.  Lots of people skimp on the grammar and spelling around here...




I have a friend who seems to have dyslexic fingers when he types during IM conversations whereas I check my spelling and grammar before clicking send.. It's the rare typo I let slip past and usually when I'm really tired to notice it until later....   



> Sheep?  My, it gets very dark at night.  I thought it was... okay, I can't think of anything appropriate here... not that this was really appropriate to start with.




 

Joy Division The Sheep Diddler...   

And we thought Torm had weird "fetishes"...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then there's no reason NOT to hit Dragoncon then!!



Everyone should make the Haj to Dragoncon and see the city. Its not as big as New Joke City or Chicago but a good city.  Don't forget the Coke museum. Coke products from around the world.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So cats come in BBQ or smoky and skulls are sweet and sour?
> 
> Sorry Kemrain.




You don't have to wait on her to get ya...

*THWACK!!!* from the Cat owning Sith!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a friend who seems to have dyslexic fingers when he types during IM conversations whereas I check my spelling and grammar before clicking send.. It's the rare typo I let slip past and usually when I'm really tired to notice it until later....



I almost never check, actually.    I probably should, though.


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Joy Division The Sheep Diddler...
> 
> And we thought Torm had weird "fetishes"...



Hey, it was dark and it was an experimental time in my life!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You don't have to wait on her to get ya...
> 
> *THWACK!!!* from the Cat owning Sith!



I missed that one. I love cats with catsup seriously, I dig cats. Their cool.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, it was dark and it was an experimental time in my life!





Leave your sheep at home when you come visit. We have laws against that kinda thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I almost never check, actually.    I probably should, though.




Only if necessary. I also suffer from those "dyslexic fingers" and my stuff would be nigh unintelligible if I didn't proof my posts beforehand...   



> Hey, it was dark and it was an experimental time in my life!




 

You sound like a certain cleric of Pelor in a game I'm in.... if he's not diddlin' sheep, he's got women all over the country we've been around in, just waiting on him....  

And then claim he's still a virgin....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a friend who seems to have dyslexic fingers when he types during IM conversations whereas I check my spelling and grammar before clicking send.. It's the rare typo I let slip past and usually when I'm really tired to notice it until later....



I can't help it I can't spell!  And I have a spelling thing on the computer to help me but Greyhawk gods names aren't part of the predetermined words with which to check!   

Marcia - The stealing from Kremrain and pouty...


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure she didn't actually mean for me to do it. Lady I'm glad your here. Darth K'Trava told me to ask your thoughts on her friend ex. She's ready to erase the woman from exsistance.


----------



## Jdvn1

Misspellings are funny sometimes, though...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can't help it I can't spell!  And I have a spelling thing on the computer to help me but Greyhawk gods names aren't part of the predetermined words with which to check!
> 
> Marcia - The stealing from Kremrain and pouty...




Just blame Heironeous' parents for naming their son such a name as that...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just blame Heironeous' parents for naming their son such a name as that...



 Poor bugger. With a name like that, I'd have ended up as an Evil God. Good for him!

We named our god of Good "Alerum". A much more manly name for a God.

- Kemrain the Antagonistic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Poor bugger. With a name like that, I'd have ended up as an Evil God. Good for him!
> 
> We named our god of Good "Alerum". A much more manly name for a God.
> 
> - Kemrain the Antagonistic.



 'Darline' isn't a manly name?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> Just blame Heironeous' parents for naming their son such a name as that...




And to think his twin brother's name is Hextor.... Go figure. 



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Poor bugger. With a name like that, I'd have ended up as an Evil God. Good for him!
> 
> We named our god of Good "Alerum". A much more manly name for a God.
> 
> - Kemrain the Antagonistic.




Who can beat a god who's called "Torm"? Now THAT'S manly!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who can beat a god who's called "Torm"? Now THAT'S manly!



How about Ra?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about Ra?



Odin now there is a mans man


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And to think his twin brother's name is Hextor.... Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Who can beat a god who's called "Torm"? Now THAT'S manly!



 Our god of war and strife is called *Sarx*! That's manly! You can't say *Sarx* without it being in bold. You need to *say* the bold, too. *Sarx*. *Sarx*!

- Kemrain in the Insane.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 'Darline' isn't a manly name?



 JDiv, whoever told you that 'Darline' was a manly name obviously hated you and wanted you to look foolish. It's a very pretty, flowery, girley name.

- Kemrain the "I'd Know."


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Odin now there is a mans man



Ok, ok.. Odin's pretty manly. So is Thor. Loki is right out, though...

- Kemrain the Hopefully Not Very Manly.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok.. Odin's pretty manly. So id Thor. Loki is right out, though...
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopefully Not Very Manly.



I wouldn't call you manly but then again I haven't seen you either


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, whoever told you that 'Darline' was a manly name obviously hated you and wanted you to look foolish. It's a very pretty, flowery, girley name.
> 
> - Kemrain the "I'd Know."



 I dunno, if you told that to Darline the 400-pound Bouncer, he might disagree with you...  and make you see his side of the story.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call you manly but then again I haven't seen you either



 Thank you. I'm *trying*!

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Our god of war and strife is called *Sarx*! That's manly! You can't say *Sarx* without it being in bold. You need to *say* the bold, too. *Sarx*. *Sarx*!
> 
> - Kemrain in the Insane.




I dunno....sounds like my cat coughing up a hairball.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I dunno, if you told that to Darline the 400-pound Bouncer, he might disagree with you...  and make you see his side of the story.



 There's nothign wrong with having a pretty, flowery, girley name, even if you're a 400lb bouncer who'd kick my everliving ass for saying those things. Some things are opinion, some are fact. Darline = Girley. He doesn't have to hit *me* over it! *I* didn't name him!

- Kemrain the Not Defensive at All.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I dunno....sounds like my cat coughing up a hairball.



 You have a very warlike and strifelul kitty, don't you?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's nothign wrong with having a pretty, flowery, girley name, even if you're a 400lb bouncer who'd kick my everliving ass for saying those things. Some things are opinion, some are fact. Darline = Girley. He doesn't have to hit *me* over it! *I* didn't name him!
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Defensive at All.



 When the resulting Kemrain is closer to a drink than a creature, you may change your mind.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have a very warlike and strifelul kitty, don't you?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




In his heyday, he was pretty mean.  He's 17 years old now and largely harmless, but his bluff is in and none of my friends will cross him.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When the resulting Kemrain is closer to a drink than a creature, you may change your mind.



 I don't respond well to threats, JDiv. I whine, cry, and mope like you wouldn't believe. I bruise like fruit, and I bleed all over, so don't try anything!

- Kemrain the Not at all Defensive at All.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, I'm not threatening you, just warning you.  I woudn't threaten you nor would I sic Darline on you.

*calls Darline away...*


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not threatening you, just warning you.  I woudn't threaten you nor would I sic Darline on you.
> 
> *calls Darline away...*



 Good, cuz I already wet myself and made a mess all over the chair I'm supposed to keep warm.

At least it'll stay warm for a while once I leave today.

- Kemrain the Embarrassed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good, cuz I already wet myself and made a mess all over the chair I'm supposed to keep warm.
> 
> At least it'll stay warm for a while once I leave today.
> 
> - Kemrain the Embarrassed.



 Remember to always have a towel with you.

Although a blowdryer doesn't hurt either.

You may not want to tell too many people about the chair.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember to always have a towel with you.
> 
> Although a blowdryer doesn't hurt either.
> 
> You may not want to tell too many people about the chair.



 Good thinking.

- Kemrain the "What Chair?"


----------



## Knight Otu

Wait, Jaydween threatened Kemrain? What did I miss?

 - RPG Tool Tester Otu


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wait, Jaydween threatened Kemrain? What did I miss?
> 
> - RPG Tool Tester Otu



You have bad intel. There was no threatening. There was no intimidation, or even warning. I have never spoken to anyone called Jaydween. This is not a coverup.

- Kemrain the Under Covers.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have bad intel. There was no threatening. There was no intimidation, or even warning. I have never spoken to anyone called Jaydween. This is not a coverup.
> 
> - Kemrain the Under Covers.



Been here all day. I didn't see anyone threaten anyone. There was that cagey looking fellow in the corner with the shirt with "Thug" written on it. He might be the one your looking for.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Been here all day. I didn't see anyone threaten anyone. There was that cagey looking fellow in the corner with the shirt with "Thug" written on it. He might be the one your looking for.



 Right! I have witnesses! Yes!

- Kemrain the Slipping Aeson a $50 Behind Hir Back.


----------



## Aeson

And I know nothing about the wet smelly chair.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not threatening you, just warning you.  I woudn't threaten you nor would I sic Darline on you.
> 
> *calls Darline away...*



And how do you explain *this*? A clear threat, with the obvious "This is not a threat" cover.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And how do you explain *this*? A clear threat, with the obvious "This is not a threat" cover.



 Oh, my! JDiv, are you going to take these _obviously forged_ slanderous allegations?!

- Kemrain the Fanning the Fire.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> And I know nothing about the wet smelly chair.




Chair? What chair?

*sits down*

Oh. Will be right back.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Fanning the Fire.




Isn't that Lady Acoma's job?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't that Lady Acoma's job?



 She's not in right now. I'm a temp.

- Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And how do you explain *this*? A clear threat, with the obvious "This is not a threat" cover.




Thats like a certain president saying to North Korea "hey your next". Means nothing until acted upon.


----------



## Aeson

Is it hot in here or is just me?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it hot in here or is just me?



 - Kemrain the Holding Up a "Just You" Sign and not Touching that with a 10 Foot Pole.


----------



## Aeson

uh oh there are some men in dark suits and sunglasses at my door. What could they want? I'll go ask. brb


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> uh oh there are some men in dark suits and sunglasses at my door. What could they want? I'll go ask. brb



 Whelp.. I guess that's the last we'll hear from Aeson... Shame, really.

- Kemrain the Disapointed.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whelp.. I guess that's the last we'll hear from Aeson... Shame, really.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disapointed.




Hah not so fast. I just pulled out some pics from the presidents college days. I never knew he could bend that way. I had the tabloids on speed dial.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I dunno....sounds like my cat coughing up a hairball.





That's what it sounds like to me... or mispronounce it a bit and it sounds like "SUCKS"...   

I'd go more with THOR as a manly deity's name...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't respond well to threats, JDiv. I whine, cry, and mope like you wouldn't believe. I bruise like fruit, and I bleed all over, so don't try anything!
> 
> - Kemrain the Not at all Defensive at All.





Maybe he should give you some Yoohoo and get you quite ripped....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Under Covers.




With whom? JDiv? 

::runs very fast from Aeson's Men In Black::

::resists the urge to sing some Will Smith after that::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hah not so fast. I just pulled out some pics from the presidents college days. I never knew he could bend that way. I had the tabloids on speed dial.




Are you sure it's the prez and not Mr. Fantastic?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I've heard Dubya is very bendy.


----------



## Aeson

Not sure but the girl does kinda look like Jessica Alba but shes hard to see.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about Ra?



Not for anyone whose seen the movie_ Stargate._


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not for anyone whose seen the movie_ Stargate._




he did look a little girly


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Ehh...just go with Seth... it's a variant of Set that is used a lot... therefore showing the manliness of The Crimson God already.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> he did look a little girly




A _little_?!?! With all that makeup, hir looked more girly than Boy George!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A _little_?!?! With all that makeup, hir looked more girly than Boy George!  :\



Boy George doesn't look girly he looks like Picasso got in a fight with Pollock and Monet refereed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Boy George doesn't look girly he looks like Picasso got in a fight with Pollock and Monet refereed.




Now he does. This was back in the 80s when he was going for that girly look.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, my! JDiv, are you going to take these _obviously forged_ slanderous allegations?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Fanning the Fire.



I deny that those allegations exist.

It's easier that way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I deny that those allegations exist.
> 
> It's easier that way.




Heh Just deny everything like Bill Clinton did....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh Just deny everything like Bill Clinton did....



NOT FAIR NOT FAIR. I was coming back with a Clinton comment.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> NOT FAIR NOT FAIR. I was coming back with a Clinton comment.





Ya snooze, ya lose....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ya snooze, ya lose....



My router or ISP crapped out on me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> My router or ISP crapped out on me.




Excuses, excuses....   

Thus speaks the Darth who has cable 'net access! It's da bomb!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe he should give you some Yoohoo and get you quite ripped....



Why, what sort of drunk is Kemrain?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh Just deny everything like Bill Clinton did....



Sure... but what's your definition of 'everything'?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A _little_?!?! With all that makeup, hir looked more girly than Boy George!  :\



Hir replaces his and hers. Sie replaces he and she. Get your alternative gender-neutral pronouns right! Sheesh!

- Kemrain the Pronoun Police.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Pronoun Police.



Doesn't that make you Kemrain the P.P.?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't that make you Kemrain the P.P.?



 I do pronouns. I have nothing to do with acronyms. That's your department. Out of my juristiction.

- Kemrain the Beurocratic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hir replaces his and hers. Sie replaces he and she. Get your alternative gender-neutral pronouns right! Sheesh!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pronoun Police.




I went for the middle as neither "she" nor "he" qualified here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't that make you Kemrain the P.P.?




"Potty Police"?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Potty Police"?



perfectly proportioned?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> perfectly proportioned?



 Kemrain's getting some compliments here... is that a blush I see in your runes, Kemrain?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil, if you're around -- I fully expect this party to be TPK'd.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain's getting some compliments here... is that a blush I see in your runes, Kemrain?



I could have gone with Pleasently Plump but could have been murdered through my laptop.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Violence YAY!  Kemrain I'll start another fire and you throw Aeson in it!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Violence YAY!  Kemrain I'll start another fire and you throw Aeson in it!



hey? what? huh? why? NO! Didn't you see where I backed her up earlier?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> hey? what? huh? why? NO! Didn't you see where I backed her up earlier?




Yes, but I like to promote violence...it along with fire manipulation are my core duties in life...it even says so in my handbook here....

*pulls out a cheerios box*


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, but I like to promote violence...it along with fire manipulation are my core duties in life...it even says so in my handbook here....
> 
> *pulls out a cheerios box*



Yeah Violence is fine but I'm a friend or at least trying to be. You don't harm your friends.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No, no...see _*You*_ don't harm _*Your*_ friends...I on the other hand I thoroughly enjoy attackin...I mean playfully rough housing with mine.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, no...see _*You*_ don't harm _*Your*_ friends...I on the other hand I thoroughly enjoy attackin...I mean playfully rough housing with mine.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification.



 You have no clue how many times we've been close to death due to Lady_Acoma...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have no clue how many times we've been close to death due to Lady_Acoma...



I'm getting the picture.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm getting the picture.



 We consider her a friend because we don't want to know what she does to her enemies...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm getting the picture.



<looking at TV>
The picture is as clear as it can possibly be!


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> perfectly proportioned?



 I'll take it!

- Kemrain the Humbly Prideful. And Wishing it Were So.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I went for the middle as neither "she" nor "he" qualified here.



 Well, yes, going for the middle because a gendered pronoun wouldn't be right. I'm just pointing out that you used the wrong gender-neutral pronoun, as the one you used isn't grammatically correct in the sentance you used it in.

- Kemrain the Precicely Anal.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We consider her a friend because we don't want to know what she does to her enemies...



 Friends, enemies.. I prefer to go for aquaintences. Much safer.

- Kemrain, Everyone's Best Aquaintence.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Precicely Anal.




Must....not respond....so much....pain....


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Must....not respond....so much....pain....



 Oh, go for it. I'll probably laugh too.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, go for it. I'll probably laugh too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




My first thought was... what...you have good aim?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, go for it. I'll probably laugh too.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My first thought was... what...you have good aim?



 I have yet to miss the bowl, so yes. Very good aim.

- Kemrain the Aimful.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

The SECOND thing that crossed my mind would get me banified.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The SECOND thing that crossed my mind would get me banified.



 You only have 1,331 posts. That's not *that* much to lose... Go for it!

- Kemrain the "Email me?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "Email me?"



Can I?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can I?



 I put my email up in my profile for a reason! Sure. Email away. I don't get enough 'real' email anyways. I can't promise to respond any time soon, but I'll probably read it. Specially if it's funny.

- Kemrain the e-Mailable.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You only have 1,331 posts. That's not *that* much to lose... Go for it!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Email me?"




But I'm awfully fond of those 1331 posts!

I emailed ya...nothing funny...mostly just to see if the email function worked!  I'd never emailed anyone directly from EnWorld before.

And incidentally, anyone who wants to email me, please feel free to do so!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can I?



down boy.

You its unfair if he emails it to her we wont hear it. 

Eric's Grandma turn off eyes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I put my email up in my profile for a reason! Sure. Email away.



Cool. I might email you later.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> down boy.
> 
> You its unfair if he emails it to her we wont hear it.
> 
> Eric's Grandma turn off eyes.



 'Fraid it doesn't work that way. Eric's Grandma is the Unblinking Eye. She sees all, unto the depths of our souls! There are NO secrets from Eric's Grandma! Ia Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn!

- Kemrain the Insane Cultist.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool. I might email you later.



 Neato!

- Kemrain the Emailed!


----------



## Kemrain

And now it seems that my e-Mail server is down. *WHY* must you *TAUNT* me so!?

- Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And now it seems that my e-Mail server is down. *WHY* must you *TAUNT* me so!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.




Cuz it's Friday?


----------



## Aeson

Kae'Yoss has quoted me in his sig. Should I be worried?


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Cuz it's Friday?



 But, there's only 2 people that USE this mailserver. It's on a private domain! Gahness!

- Kemrain the Disgusted with SQ7.org.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kae'Yoss has quoted me in his sig. Should I be worried?



 What did he quote?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. 2,500 posts and 3.33 posts per day. Go me! Woo!



Congrats!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, there's only 2 people that USE this mailserver. It's on a private domain! Gahness!
> 
> - Kemrain the Disgusted with SQ7.org.




Be patient... it'll be there when you get in.  And like I said, it's really just a "testing, testing" type of thing.  Nothing if you miss it.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What did he quote?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.




"Everything that happens is my fault." 

As is my nature I took the blame. I think it was hijacking a thread which I took part in but did not start..


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 'Fraid it doesn't work that way. Eric's Grandma is the Unblinking Eye. She sees all, unto the depths of our souls! There are NO secrets from Eric's Grandma! Ia Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn!
> 
> - Kemrain the Insane Cultist.



 Is Eric's Grandma related to Rystil?


----------



## Aeson

Oops double post.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oops double post.



 We'll forgive you.  This time.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats!



 Thank you!

- Kemrain the Appreciative and Postful.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is Eric's Grandma related to Rystil?



 ...No, more like Yog-Sothoth.

- Kemrain the Crawling Chaos!


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Everything that happens is my fault."
> 
> As is my nature I took the blame. I think it was hijacking a thread which I took part in but did not start..



 Aeson = Scapegoat.  I'll call you Shub-Niggurath.

- Kemrain the Mythosic.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aeson = Scapegoat.  I'll call you Shub-Niggurath.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mythosic.



Oh and your mail server going down was my fault to.


Could you call me something easier to pronouce?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh and your mail server going down was my fault to.
> 
> 
> Could you call me something easier to pronouce?



 It's back up. Thanks for fixing it, Shub-Niggurath.

That would be a "no."

- Kemrain the Replyalicious.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Be patient... it'll be there when you get in.  And like I said, it's really just a "testing, testing" type of thing.  Nothing if you miss it.



 Check *your* inbox, Cal!

- Kemrain the "Bwaahahahahahaha!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Replyalicious.



Is that like Scrumpdidilyumptious?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's back up. Thanks for fixing it, Shub-Niggurath.
> 
> That would be a "no."
> 
> - Kemrain the Replyalicious.



Call me what ever you want, just call me.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that like Scrumpdidilyumptious?



 Y'know what's a funny word? Scrum. Scrum is a funny, funny word. I like to say it loudly. It's so funny. I think Slayer has a song called _Scrum_. It's such a great word.

No, not really.

- Kemrain the Scrummy.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Call me what ever you want, just call me.



 Ok, "whatever you want, just call me."

Y'know.. I'd rather stick to Shub-Niggurath, if it's all the same.

- Kemrain the "N'gai, n'gha'ghaa, bugg-shoggog, y'hah."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know what's a funny word? Scrum. Scrum is a funny, funny word. I like to say it loudly. It's so funny. I think Slayer has a song called _Scrum_. It's such a great word.
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> - Kemrain the Scrummy.



Well, erm......<ahem>....eak. Okay, let me start over:
My parents always used to askmy sister and I if our meals were scrumptious when we were younger.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, "whatever you want, just call me."
> 
> Y'know.. I'd rather stick to Shub-Niggurath, if it's all the same.
> 
> - Kemrain the "N'gai, n'gha'ghaa, bugg-shoggog, y'hah."



The other day Darth K'Trava called me weird. Has she ever met you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The other day Darth K'Trava called me weird. Has she ever met you?



You are weird, heck I'm weird, Crothian is weird, dude: *Everyone* is weird!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are weird, heck I'm weird, Crothian is weird, dude: *Everyone* is weird!



 I thought I was Jdvn1.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are weird, heck I'm weird, Crothian is weird, dude: *Everyone* is weird!



Then I'm on good company. LETS PARTY


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then I'm on good company. LETS PARTY



<breaks out the booze>
PARTY OVER HERE, PARTY OVER THERE, PARTY EVERYWHERE!!!!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, erm......<ahem>....eak. Okay, let me start over:
> My parents always used to askmy sister and I if our meals were scrumptious when we were younger.



 Scrumptious is such an odd word. Any idea where it came from?

- Kemrain the Not So Much an Entomologist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Scrumptious is such an odd word. Any idea where it came from?



No, I have no idea.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

My home PC is down, so no Hivey goodness...or any other ENWorldy goodness...for me until Monday at work.

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Scrumptious is such an odd word. Any idea where it came from?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not So Much an Entomologist.



Again the talk turns to food at lunch time. How does that happen

BTW. Fried chicken Yummy. Who can be a vegetarian when there is a wonder that is fried chicken. You all will have to excuse me whilst I enjoy myself some fried chicken.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My home PC is down, so no Hivey goodness...or any other ENWorldy goodness...for me until Monday at work.
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!



We shall miss thee.

Ok now that he's gone. Bring on the girls and booze.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> We shall miss thee.
> 
> Ok now that he's gone. Bring on the girls and booze.



 We certanly shall. Can we forget the booze this time? I mean, Yoohoo is cheaper.

Down with the girls, though. No arguments there.

- Kemrain the Se7en.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Scrumptious is such an odd word. Any idea where it came from?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not So Much an Entomologist.



Hm, from my brief lookings...

*Scrumptious:*
[Perhaps alteration of sumptuous.]
*Sumptuous:*
[Middle English, from Old French sumptueux, from Latin sumptuosus, from sumptus, expense ; see sumptuary.]
*Sumptuary:*
[Latin sumptuarius, from sumptus, expense, from past participle of sumere, to take, buy; see em- in Indo-European roots.]


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Again the talk turns to food at lunch time. How does that happen
> 
> BTW. Fried chicken Yummy. Who can be a vegetarian when there is a wonder that is fried chicken. You all will have to excuse me whilst I enjoy myself some fried chicken.



 While I'm not a fan of most chicken, I do like KFC.  That said, I'd take beef over chicken, and pork over beef any day. I love pork ribs like I've got no right to.

- Kemrain the Carnivore.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I SAW that!  You save some booze and girls for me!!!!!

byeeee.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

*Chicken!*



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> While I'm not a fan of most chicken, I do like KFC.  That said, I'd take beef over chicken, and pork over beef any day. I love pork ribs like I've got no right to.
> 
> - Kemrain the Carnivore.




I used to be a vegetarian, but I ended up giving it up.. It was too difficult for everyone I was around, to have to make accommodations for me.
But that said, Meat is Tasty.  I've grown accustomed to the taste of Meat- Sarku Japanese beef on Noodles, a thick steak, chicken grilled in BBQ sauce..

Colin "But not so much the ribs" Davis


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven... it never clicked for me that SQ7 was Space Quest 7... that's so cool!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, from my brief lookings...
> 
> *Scrumptious:*
> [Perhaps alteration of sumptuous.]
> *Sumptuous:*
> [Middle English, from Old French sumptueux, from Latin sumptuosus, from sumptus, expense ; see sumptuary.]
> *Sumptuary:*
> [Latin sumptuarius, from sumptus, expense, from past participle of sumere, to take, buy; see em- in Indo-European roots.]



 See, that's what a JDiv is for.  Thanks, Joy Division. Dunno if that's at all right, but it looks great!

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> I used to be a vegetarian, but I ended up giving it up.. It was too difficult for everyone I was around, to have to make accommodations for me.
> But that said, Meat is Tasty.  I've grown accustomed to the taste of Meat- Sarku Japanese beef on Noodles, a thick steak, chicken grilled in BBQ sauce..
> 
> Colin "But not so much the ribs" Davis



 More ribs for me! Bwaahahahahaha! Your MacMeaty Meat will be Mine!

- Kemrain the Watching WAY too Much Invader Zim Lately.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> e1ven... it never clicked for me that SQ7 was Space Quest 7... that's so cool!



 Oh, yeah. Colin's running the sq7 project. Did I forget to mention that? Wish I enjoyed the games more, so I could be excited about the project in more than just a "I love you and the things that make you happe make me happy too" sort of way. Oh well. He's doing a very good job.

- Kemrain the Proud, but Don't Tell e1ven.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. Colin's running the sq7 project. Did I forget to mention that? Wish I enjoyed the games more, so I could be excited about the project in more than just a "I love you and the things that make you happe make me happy too" sort of way. Oh well. He's doing a very good job.
> 
> - Kemrain the Proud, but Don't Tell e1ven.



Kemrains got a boyfriend. Kemrain and e1ven sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Umm.. Yes. She's cute, and I do like kissing her. But Never in a Tree..... YET!

Colin "Step 1, Get a Tree." Davis


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrains got a boyfriend. Kemrain and e1ven sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G



 I like having a boyfriend. He makes a great footwarmer in bed.

- Kemrain the Cold Footed.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> Umm.. Yes. She's cute, and I do like kissing her. But Never in a Tree..... YET!
> 
> Colin "Step 1, Get a Tree." Davis



 But, I'm afraid of heights... Does yer mum still have tha Bonsai, though?

- Kemrain the Acrophobic.


----------



## Aeson

e1ven said:
			
		

> Umm.. Yes. She's cute, and I do like kissing her. But Never in a Tree..... YET!
> 
> Colin "Step 1, Get a Tree." Davis



Good for you

- Aeson the lonely.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you
> 
> - Aeson the lonely.



 It's not good to be lonley. There are plenty of people outthere, no matter if you like men, women, other, or somethign else!

- Kemrain the Leaving Options Open.


----------



## Knight Otu

...

Knight "Too distracted to hive much" Otu


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

*Why would anyone go to the Movie theater?*

It seems to me that it makes no sense to go to the theater anymore.. People are so loud, talking.. I can't talk to my friends, and drinks cost a million dollars..
I mean, with Tickets for me and Kemrain, plus drinks, I'm easily paying over $30 for the privilege of seeing this movie in a theater..

If I wait 7 months, I can buy the DVD for $25, and keep it, watching it many times..

I wish DVDs were released at the same point they went to the theater.. With Lord of the Rings, I didn't even consider the Theater versions valid.. They were just long trailers for the Extended Edition DVDs.. Which I then watched with Friends.

Colin "But what about you guys?" Davis


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We consider her a friend because we don't want to know what she does to her enemies...




MWAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Oops... did I say that out loud?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> MWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Oops... did I say that out loud?



 Quite out loud.

- Kemrain the Rubbing Hir Ears.

Ears.. Oy.. I had a dream last night where a bug crawled into my ear, and was chewing around in there, and it had these spines sticking out of it, so when I grabbed and tugged, it sank them into my flesh, and it hurt and I was bleeding..

Hay, thanks a *lot*, K'Trava! Heheh.

- Kemrain the Sobbing in the Corner.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could have gone with Pleasently Plump but could have been murdered through my laptop.





OOOOO.... murder via modem!! How ultra-modern!! After all the last I heard was ass-kicking via modem..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Precicely Anal.





There's a 12-step plan for that, ya know....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's a 12-step plan for that, ya know....



 That requires admitting I have a problem, which I don't.

- Kemrain the Thinking about Rectal Bleeding Now. Thanks a *lot*, K'Trava!


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> It seems to me that it makes no sense to go to the theater anymore.. People are so loud, talking.. I can't talk to my friends, and drinks cost a million dollars..
> I mean, with Tickets for me and Kemrain, plus drinks, I'm easily paying over $30 for the privilege of seeing this movie in a theater..
> 
> If I wait 7 months, I can buy the DVD for $25, and keep it, watching it many times..
> 
> I wish DVDs were released at the same point they went to the theater.. With Lord of the Rings, I didn't even consider the Theater versions valid.. They were just long trailers for the Extended Edition DVDs.. Which I then watched with Friends.
> 
> Colin "But what about you guys?" Davis



 Ah, my e1ven, the supposed origionator of the term "Extended Theatrical Trailers."  You're a sick, sick puppy, you know that?

- Kemrain the Feeling the Love.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ah, my e1ven, the supposed origionator of the term "Extended Theatrical Trailers."  You're a sick, sick puppy, you know that?
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling the Love.




Enough with the sappy stuff. 

- Aeson still lonely


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Enough with the sappy stuff.
> 
> - Aeson still lonely



 Calling him an ill canine is sappy? Maybe where you're from, you floating burning skull you, but it ain't where I am.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And now it seems that my e-Mail server is down. *WHY* must you *TAUNT* me so!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Poutey.





'Cause it knows the banified stuff that was gonna be sent thru it.... you must be on aohell which is quite  about stuff like that...


----------



## Aeson

how about that movie question.

I agree and in China in an attempt to fight counterfets from showing up, thats what their doing. They are releasing DVDs on the same day at least with a few. 

The last movie I saw was ROTS and there were commercials then trailers for movies. I hate that with a passion. I keep saying I'm not going back to the theater to see a movie but I do. I need more resolve.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 'Cause it knows the banified stuff that was gonna be sent thru it.... you must be on aohell which is quite  about stuff like that...



 Oh, gods no. AOL is for those who've abandoned all hope. I have space on a private mailserver that's normally very reliable. e1ven gives me free email (and storage space if I want it) on his domains.

- Kemrain at Ess Cue Seven dot org.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kae'Yoss has quoted me in his sig. Should I be worried?





Heck. I quoted someone in my sig on the WOTC boards...



> Screw Smite Evil, give me Smite Imbecile!-Kiirnodel


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> how about that movie question.
> 
> I agree and in China in an attempt to fight counterfets from showing up, thats what their doing. They are releasing DVDs on the same day at least with a few.
> 
> The last movie I saw was ROTS and there were commercials then trailers for movies. I hate that with a passion. I keep saying I'm not going back to the theater to see a movie but I do. I need more resolve.



 What's wrong with the commercials before the previews? they just let you get into a seat *that* much later and still miss nothing. I like 'em.

- Kemrain the Perpetually Tardy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Everything that happens is my fault."
> 
> As is my nature I took the blame. I think it was hijacking a thread which I took part in but did not start..





Aw heck, like the rest of us haven't hijacked threads before....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck. I quoted someone in my sig on the WOTC boards...



 Smite Imbicile is broken. It applies to too many targets. We need to nerf it.

- Kemrain the Borken.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Aw heck, like the rest of us haven't hijacked threads before....



 And like that excuses the "everything that happens is my fault" part...

- Kemrain the Accusatory.

Aeson, you realise that by taking the blame for everything, you're responsable for all good as well as all ill, right?  Do you want that kind of responsability?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We certanly shall. Can we forget the booze this time? I mean, Yoohoo is cheaper.




Yup. Yoohoo is cheaper and easier to acquire.



> Down with the girls, though. No arguments there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Se7en.




And I'm sure the guys will agree on that one!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While I'm not a fan of most chicken, I do like KFC.  That said, I'd take beef over chicken, and pork over beef any day. I love pork ribs like I've got no right to.
> 
> - Kemrain the Carnivore.




Me too. 

And my half-elf ranger's Colonel Sander's bastard kid. He knows "The 11 Herbs and Spices Recipe" he learned from his "old man"...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Yoohoo is cheaper and easier to acquire.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure the guys will agree on that one!!!



 So it's settled then. Girlz and Yoohoo is *in*!

- Kemrain the Decidificatrix.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrains got a boyfriend. Kemrain and e1ven sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G





Sounds like a tinge of jealousy there....   

Darth K'Trava the I'd go harass m' friend but he's not online...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Quite out loud.
> 
> - Kemrain the Rubbing Hir Ears.
> 
> Ears.. Oy.. I had a dream last night where a bug crawled into my ear, and was chewing around in there, and it had these spines sticking out of it, so when I grabbed and tugged, it sank them into my flesh, and it hurt and I was bleeding..
> 
> Hay, thanks a *lot*, K'Trava! Heheh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sobbing in the Corner.




I had nothing to do with bugs in your ear! You can blame my Mom for that... she had to shift that one she got in her ear somewhere.....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had nothing to do with bugs in your ear! You can blame my Mom for that... she had to shift that one she got in her ear somewhere.....



 Icky.. She had a bug in her ear for real? Gross.. What happened?

I had a carpenter ant with a deathgrip on my uvula one time. That sucked *bad*.

- Kemrain the Disliker of Bugs.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And like that excuses the "everything that happens is my fault" part...
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.
> 
> Aeson, you realise that by taking the blame for everything, you're responsable for all good as well as all ill, right?  Do you want that kind of responsability?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





But no one ever gets blamed for something good.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> But no one ever gets blamed for something good.



 What about things that you like, but someone else doesn't like?

The sun came out and it was bright! Curse you Aeson! Curse you and your brightly lit daystar! Stinger of fair eyes!

- Kemrain the Blametacularly Blametastic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And like that excuses the "everything that happens is my fault" part...
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.
> 
> Aeson, you realise that by taking the blame for everything, you're responsable for all good as well as all ill, right?  Do you want that kind of responsability?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Then he should take the responsibility for what I said earlier....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a tinge of jealousy there....
> 
> Darth K'Trava the I'd go harass m' friend but he's not online...





I don't get jealous. I just haven't had a chance to say something like that in a long time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Icky.. She had a bug in her ear for real? Gross.. What happened?
> 
> I had a carpenter ant with a deathgrip on my uvula one time. That sucked *bad*.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disliker of Bugs.




yeah. Drove her nuts and she finally went to the doc to have them remove it.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't get jealous. I just haven't had a chance to say something like that in a long time.



 Feel free to mock me to your heart's content, then. I'm very mockable.

- Kemrain the Mockular.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> yeah. Drove her nuts and she finally went to the doc to have them remove it.



 I removed my ant with a flashlight and tweezers. Made myself vomit 7 times. That's when I learned that watching yourself puke in the mirror makes you puke more and nearly pass out.

Dont' do that.

- Kemrain the Glad That's Over.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I removed my ant with a flashlight and tweezers. Made myself vomit 7 times. That's when I learned that watching yourself puke in the mirror makes you puke more and nearly pass out.
> 
> Dont' do that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Glad That's Over.



Thats an image we did not need

- Aeson the ready to hurl


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats an image we did not need
> 
> - Aeson the ready to hurl



 Oh, uh, sorry. Figgered you all had stronger stomachs. My bad. I'll edit it, if you want...

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, uh, sorry. Figgered you all had stronger stomachs. My bad. I'll edit it, if you want...
> 
> - Kemrain the Apologetic.



I have a stronger stomach then most. It was out of sympathy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, uh, sorry. Figgered you all had stronger stomachs. My bad. I'll edit it, if you want...
> 
> - Kemrain the Apologetic.



 Sadly, you can't edit the quote.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a stronger stomach then most. It was out of sympathy.



 Oooh. You can vomit out of sympathy all you'd like, then. (though, I guarantee I'll feel the sympathy more the less I see of your vomiting.) It was bad. Ruined my whole weekend. Had to sleep with the head still attacked to my dangly thingey (uvula the correct spelling?) Badness.

I hate Ants now.

- Kemrain, |-|8r of @|\|Tz!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sadly, you can't edit the quote.



 No, but I can deny these wild accusatons that I said anything of the sort!

- Kemrain the Denier!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See, that's what a JDiv is for.  Thanks, Joy Division. Dunno if that's at all right, but it looks great!
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.



 I don't know if it's right either, but it's what some professionals seem to believe (and two pretty well put-together websites), so I'm good with it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, but I can deny these wild accusatons that I said anything of the sort!
> 
> - Kemrain the Denier!



 Is that a theme around here lately?

... No, of course not!

Why am I answering my own questions?

I am doing no such thing!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's right either, but it's what some professionals seem to believe (and two pretty well put-together websites), so I'm good with it.



 If it's good enough for my hero, it's good enough for me not to care enough to prove anybody wrong!

- Kemrain the Lazy.

I only have another 45 minutes of work this week. Then I go home and Eringame for a bit, until 7. Then, Alsatia!

I had a lovely run in with Rizor last game session. That was fun Fun FUN! I'm still alive, to boot!

- Kemrain the Survivor.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> Umm.. Yes. She's cute, and I do like kissing her. But Never in a Tree..... YET!
> 
> Colin "Step 1, Get a Tree." Davis



Her?!  Is Kemrain that... okay, I guess if anyone can, you can.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If it's good enough for my hero, it's good enough for me not to care enough to prove anybody wrong!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lazy.
> 
> I only have another 45 minutes of work this week. Then I go home and Eringame for a bit, until 7. Then, Alsatia!
> 
> I had a lovely run in with Rizor last game session. That was fun Fun FUN! I'm still alive, to boot!
> 
> - Kemrain the Survivor.



 Hey, if you can prove me wrong, go right ahead.  I like learning new things, which is one reason why I like looking random things like that up.

I spent a lot of time, before, looking up the diameter of the Earth.  Google and Wikipedia give slightly different answers.  

Which one is Rizor?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Her?!  Is Kemrain that... okay, I guess if anyone can, you can.



 He gets special pronoun privlages, I suppose. Him being my boyfriend and all. Grumble grumble grumble...

- Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Knight "Too distracted to hive much" Otu



I'll Hive you later!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He gets special pronoun privlages, I suppose. Him being my boyfriend and all. Grumble grumble grumble...
> 
> - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.



But I still have to mention it, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Which one is Rizor?




Rizor is Melissa's brother. The half-demon with the 24 strength who she actually managed to kill not too long ago... He's a bit bitter, as you might imagine, but they had a peaceful meeting, and just talked. It's scary, now that they've let eachother know the other a little better, how similar the two are.

Rizor's pissed, because Melissa has access to the woman carrying his children, and he can't. He *has* to trust her, the one who kileld him. He's not thrilled.

- Kemrian the Comitter of Fratricide.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But I still have to mention it, though.



I missed something didn't I?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm not yet used to Melissa's family...  then again, I should probably be checking up on that site more often.

Sounds like fun, though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I missed something didn't I?



 You're assuming there was something to miss.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rizor is Melissa's brother. The half-demon with the 24 strength who she actually managed to kill not too long ago... He's a bit bitter, as you might imagine, but they had a peaceful meeting, and just talked. It's scary, now that they've let eachother know the other a little better, how similar the two are.
> 
> Rizor's pissed, because Melissa has access to the woman carrying his children, and he can't. He *has* to trust her, the one who kileld him. He's not thrilled.
> 
> - Kemrian the Comitter of Fratricide.



Hey I think I saw that in a soap opera once.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're assuming there was something to miss.



I don't get jealous but I do get paranoid. You guys were talking about me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey I think I saw that in a soap opera once.



 "The Young and the Demonic"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't get jealous but I do get paranoid. You guys were talking about me.



 You're assuming there was talking.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, but I can deny these wild accusatons that I said anything of the sort!
> 
> - Kemrain the Denier!





Kemrain Clinton!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not yet used to Melissa's family...  then again, I should probably be checking up on that site more often.
> 
> Sounds like fun, though!



 It wasn't bad at all. I was scared the whole time, but, that's to be expected.

Melissa has her brother, another half-demon, her mother, a Succubus called Baradell whom she (and he, presumably) have never met, and a human father she's never met who probably doesn't even know she exists. That's pretty much it when you only count blood.

She's been taking people into her family right and left, though. 

She adopted a student (now instructor) at the Wizard's School in Grensha, and actually married her to the headmaster of the school. 

She has the niece of the priest at the Temple of Alerum who took her when Baradell needed to give her up and raised her as a child of the church. 

She has Kara, her wife, who just happens to be a half-angel and part of a demonic scheme to destroy heaven, which I'm pretty sure I've mentioned. 

There's Sandy, Kara's sister, who's living in Moonglow and is still getting used to being an angel and having a sister. 

There's Elayne, who's family partly because of all the things she and Melissa have gone through and partly because she's carrying Rizor's children. 

Kaife, who is one of Melissa's best friends and turned out to be Kara's cousin (by adoption) and married Elayne for political reasons (don't ask). 

And then she has Micah, her son by Kara, who's half angel, half demon. He's gonna be one messed up kid, but we love him to pieces.

- Kemrain the Spouter of Way Too Much Information.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain Clinton!



 There's worse people to be like. Means I'm suave, I lie well under pressure, and I get a lot, even if they aren't lookers.  I'll take that deal.

- Slick Kemrain.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll Hive you later!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "The Young and the Demonic"?



 Or "All my Devils", either one...

- Kemrain the Posessor of this *Amazing*.. *Acting*.. *Talent*!


----------



## Knight Otu

I think I officially lost track of what goes on in the render battle...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's worse people to be like. Means I'm suave, I lie well under pressure, and I get a lot, even if they aren't lookers.  I'll take that deal.
> 
> - Slick Kemrain.




*blinks*  Yeah, but they didn't even seem to have personality.  What about personality?  If you're not pretty shouldn't you have something???  Oh wait, they were easy...nevermind.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I think I officially lost track of what goes on in the render battle...



 Where did you get lost?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd.....400!


----------



## Knight Otu

When the renders turned on each other.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rystil, if you're around -- I fully expect this party to be TPK'd.



 Wheee, I just noticed this right now


----------



## Knight Otu

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd.....400!




'grats! Firework?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> When the renders turned on each other.



 Want me to send you an e-mail telling you what is really happening?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd.....400!



::applause::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or "All my Devils", either one...
> 
> - Kemrain the Posessor of this *Amazing*.. *Acting*.. *Talent*!




The ability to imitate William Shatner?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Teehehehe...and Ack!  It's Rystil, hide the booze and the women!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Want me to send you an e-mail telling you what is really happening?



If you want. Until then, I _thought_ I knew what's happening...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd.....400!





Aaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddd...... I'm blind now....   



















Congrats!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Time to go. I split.

- Kemrain the Gone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Teehehehe...and Ack!  It's Rystil, hide the booze and the women!





DAMMNIT!! ::hides the men and the booze::


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The ability to imitate William Shatner?



 I was going for Calculon.. All my circuits.. Oh, nevermind!!

- Kemrain the Gone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Time to go. I split.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone.




That's gotta hurt......


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Want me to send you an e-mail telling you what is really happening?



Can you just tell us all? Who are the renders? You mean us? I haven't turned on anybody and you can't prove it.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> DAMMNIT!! ::hides the men and the booze::




Meh, you worry about the men, I'll grab the women...


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can you just tell us all? Who are the renders? You mean us? I haven't turned on anybody and you can't prove it.



The renders are grey, and Jdvn15 is watching. So, no.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Meh, you worry about the men, I'll grab the women...





True. I guess in this case, "Man" would qualify... as it'd only be me in this case....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Time to go. I split.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone.



 Ouch.  Stay in one piece!  Bye!


----------



## Aeson

YEA someone going to grab me Be gentle no ones grabbed me before. Ok this is going to get old but I like euphemisms.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The renders are grey, and Jdvn15 is watching. So, no.



 Jdvn15 is one of my spies.  

It's a PbP game on here, Aeson.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Teehehehe...and Ack!  It's Rystil, hide the booze and the women!



 I'll find them anyway, but then not do anything particularly unwanted with them because I'm just that kind of guy


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> YEA someone going to grab me Be gentle no ones grabbed me before. Ok this is going to get old but I like euphemisms.





Who said it'd be you?   


Well, IF I gotta....   

::grabs Aeson with the Force::


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> True. I guess in this case, "Man" would qualify... as it'd only be me in this case....




Technically since the ambiguous one has been rendered into twain, and I see no other women about but me and you does this mean I grab you???


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Time to go. I split.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gone.



Vaya con  Dios me Amiga


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> When the renders turned on each other.



 What I think happened was the one render is protecting the kid, while the other is trying to get at the Monk, not seeing the kid.  Or he's just very angry from fighting.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jdvn15 is one of my spies.
> 
> It's a PbP game on here, Aeson.



Thank you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wheee, I just noticed this right now



 If we dont' get some party cohesion pretty soon, I'll still expect to be TPK'd, too.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What I think happened was the one render is protecting the kid, while the other is trying to get at the Monk, not seeing the kid.  Or he's just very angry from fighting.




Why?!?!  Fighting is great fun!  Why get angry?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Technically since the ambiguous one has been rendered into twain, and I see no other women about but me and you does this mean I grab you???




heh I guess why not....


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd.....400!



 400 what?  Is it your birthday?  You don't look a day over 156!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who said it'd be you?
> 
> 
> Well, IF I gotta....
> 
> ::grabs Aeson with the Force::



No respect I tell ya no respect at all.

I guess I asked for it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why?!?!  Fighting is great fun!  Why get angry?



 Well, death isn't so much fun.  It leads to nothingness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> If you want. Until then, I _thought_ I knew what's happening...



 Okey dokey.  E-mail sent


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No respect I tell ya no respect at all.
> 
> I guess I asked for it.





Who let Rodney Dangerfield in here?    


j/k

But then I told a friend who's cleric got LESS respect that his full name was Rodney Elwin Dangerfield....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who let Rodney Dangerfield in here?
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> But then I told a friend who's cleric got LESS respect that his full name was Rodney Elwin Dangerfield....



 Isn't he dead?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What I think happened was the one render is protecting the kid, while the other is trying to get at the Monk, not seeing the kid.  Or he's just very angry from fighting.



 Could be.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't he dead?





I have no idea...

Even in death, he gets no respect.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> heh I guess why not....




WoooooHoo!!!

*begins grabbing*


----------



## Jdvn1

I didn't expect you to give me a straight answer.  All I know is that if the gray render attacks a party member, I'm booking it.    I don't expect that to happen, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If we dont' get some party cohesion pretty soon, I'll still expect to be TPK'd, too.



 Hmm...well hopefully there will be party cohesion.  Who knows?  At least the alignments are pretty similar--I've seen a party with Neutral Good, Chaotic Good, True Neutral, and Lawful Evil characters that had to work together.  That was hard


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well hopefully there will be party cohesion.  Who knows?  At least the alignments are pretty similar--I've seen a party with Neutral Good, Chaotic Good, True Neutral, and Lawful Evil characters that had to work together.  That was hard



 Well, TPK's are also more common at lower levels... and I'm 1, so that doesn't bode well for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

And there's Somac...


----------



## Knight Otu

s







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well hopefully there will be party cohesion. Who knows? At least the alignments are pretty similar--I've seen a party with Neutral Good, Chaotic Good, True Neutral, and Lawful Evil characters that had to work together. That was hard




Ashnar didn't have too many problems.



Keeping a low profile certainly helps in that regard.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And there's Somac...



Well, if only one survives...


----------



## Aeson

Oh I get it this is some OOC chat hidden in the hive thus preventing the others players from reading. Ingenious!

or is it I stumbled in to a private thread again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, if only one survives...



No, I meant Somac just posted.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh I get it this is some OOC chat hidden in the hive thus preventing the others players from reading. Ingenious!
> 
> or is it I stumbled in to a private thread again.



Nah, it's a simple hive-hijack (hivejack?)


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh I get it this is some OOC chat hidden in the hive thus preventing the others players from reading. Ingenious!
> 
> or is it I stumbled in to a private thread again.



 Well, we're not preventing anyone from reading... it is an OOC discussion, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nah, it's a simple hive-hijack (hivejack?)



 Yes, I prefer 'hivejack'.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh I get it this is some OOC chat hidden in the hive thus preventing the others players from reading. Ingenious!
> 
> or is it I stumbled in to a private thread again.



 Close, but no secrets are here.  The secrets were e-mailed by me, the GM, to KO2, our judge


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I meant Somac just posted.



Well, you said it in the context of a potential TPK... As though he may be responsible, even...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> s
> 
> Ashnar didn't have too many problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping a low profile certainly helps in that regard.



 Yup, that's what the LE guy did...sorta.  He kept his evil at a low profile in the group.  Outside of the party, however, his name was known throughout the lands for his vile acts, as the #1 most hated person in the nearby kingdoms (soul sacrifice to Bel, Lord of the First, of entire villages will do that)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I prefer 'hivejack'.





I thought that was when the Hive "hivejacked" other threads and made them a "mini-hive"....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, you said it in the context of a potential TPK... As though he may be responsible, even...



 Nah, Somac I think it just trying to keep up and not screw up...  at least that's the impression I get.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, you said it in the context of a potential TPK... As though he may be responsible, even...



 Hmmm...if Somac raged now and attacked the other part members, he might be able to manage a TPK


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I thought that was when the Hive "hivejacked" other threads and made them a "mini-hive"....



 There's no mini-hive, they just get tacked on to the main Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's what the LE guy did...sorta.  He kept his evil at a low profile in the group.  Outside of the party, however, his name was known throughout the lands for his vile acts, as the #1 most hated person in the nearby kingdoms (soul sacrifice to Bel, Lord of the First, of entire villages will do that)



 How come the party didn't know the reputation?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*begins dancing around*  I'll jack your hive...jack it again now, jack it again...lalalalaaaaa

( Yes I know I am combining multiple songs, and none of it makes sense...I don't care. )

- Me the who does not care


----------



## Jdvn1

It's a 'Best of' Album, but it's all one song!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Close, but no secrets are here.  The secrets were e-mailed by me, the GM, to KO2, our judge




Which I now finally get to read. *oof*

Aha... Mhm...


So basically, they're...


Uhoh...


Interesting...


Who'd have thought...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which I now finally get to read. *oof*
> 
> Aha... Mhm...
> 
> 
> So basically, they're...
> 
> 
> Uhoh...
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> Who'd have thought...



  You only post that to get a reaction out of me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How come the party didn't know the reputation?



 They thought it was fake...because back before he became evil, he performed several screw-ups that weren't actually evil but seemed that way (or at the least were ends-justify-the-means to save the party and the nation and defeat the party's enemies), so people started spreading rumours about his evil deeds that were demonstrably false (such as "I heard Dhistan Moonshadow stormed Mt. Celestia!") that he proved to his party.  After that, they stopped listening to the rumours, and it was at that point when he started to actually perform the vile deeds.


----------



## Knight Otu

JdvnWho? said:
			
		

> You only post that to get a reaction out of me.




Who are you? Have we met?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who are you? Have we met?



 No, I'm Uto Thgink.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They thought it was fake...because back before he became evil, he performed several screw-ups that weren't actually evil but seemed that way (or at the least were ends-justify-the-means to save the party and the nation and defeat the party's enemies), so people started spreading rumours about his evil deeds that were demonstrably false (such as "I heard Dhistan Moonshadow stormed Mt. Celestia!") that he proved to his party.  After that, they stopped listening to the rumours, and it was at that point when he started to actually perform the vile deeds.



 I suppose lots of things are possible with high Bluff checks...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which I now finally get to read. *oof*
> 
> Aha... Mhm...
> 
> 
> So basically, they're...
> 
> 
> Uhoh...
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> Who'd have thought...





Or several ways to blow a player's mind without saying much....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which I now finally get to read. *oof*
> 
> Aha... Mhm...
> 
> 
> So basically, they're...
> 
> 
> Uhoh...
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> Who'd have thought...



 Heehee...now we can both grin in our secret OOC knowledge as the PCs sweat


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I'm Uto Thgink.  Nice to meet you.



Hi! You can call me 1nvdJ.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sweat?  Nah, I don't mind.  I just have to come to terms with my first ever TPK.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, 1nvdJ, did you know that your name, backwards, spells the name of the greatest SuperNeutral ever?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose lots of things are possible with high Bluff checks...



 He didn't have that high of a Bluff check.  He proved to them that the original allegations were false--which they were (though they didn't believe him and required uncontestable proof before believing him).  Then they chose to ignore the true allegations


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hi I'm....wait who am I?  And is this a substance abuse group cause I thought I was only supposed to go to Anger Management?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He didn't have that high of a Bluff check.  He proved to them that the original allegations were false--which they were (though they didn't believe him and required uncontestable proof before believing him).  Then they chose to ignore the true allegations



 So the party hadn't learned paranoia yet.  Gotcha.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hi I'm....wait who am I?  And is this a substance abuse group cause I thought I was only supposed to go to Anger Management?



 You can try beating down all the substance abusers...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can try beating down all the substance abusers...



Yeah but I am an imploder not an exploder...but can I light them all on fire just cause it's funny to watch them all dance around like that and scream?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah but I am an imploder not an exploder...but can I light them all on fire just cause it's funny to watch them all dance around like that and scream?



 Yeah, they burn cool colors too, because of their substances...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hi I'm....wait who am I?  And is this a substance abuse group cause I thought I was only supposed to go to Anger Management?




I would sign up but I'm too pissed to fill out the forms....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So the party hadn't learned paranoia yet.  Gotcha.



 He was eventually discovered, which led to his failed plan to hide from both mortals and gods on his tail (the hiding part worked--the plan failed because of...well...side effects)


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I would sign up but I'm too pissed to fill out the forms....



No forms, just show up and look grumpy and then don't run away from all the other freaks there...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, 1nvdJ, did you know that your name, backwards, spells the name of the greatest SuperNeutral ever?



Isn't that a coincidence! I wanted to say the same about your name!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No forms, just show up and look grumpy and then don't run away from all the other freaks there...




B-b-but... what if I want to manage my Rage Honing on my own? I don't need a group for that....   Just targets!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah but I am an imploder not an exploder...but can I light them all on fire just cause it's funny to watch them all dance around like that and scream?




The boards doesn't have fire insurance. IF you burn the place down you'll have to pay for it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Anger Management...

Hmmm.... what if Darth Maul had to go thru anger management courses? 

It'd go great with the other stuff that Maul had to "endure" for the sake of rage honing...   

Sith Academy


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> The boards doesn't have fire insurance. IF you burn the place down you'll have to pay for it.



 As a non-wooden object, though, the boards probably do have at least a bit of fire resistance to protect them from burning caused by flame wars and such


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The boards doesn't have fire insurance. IF you burn the place down you'll have to pay for it.




And it can't afford magic items of Fire immunity either...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't that a coincidence! I wanted to say the same about your name!





Sounds like the last time I got sick....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> The boards doesn't have fire insurance. IF you burn the place down you'll have to pay for it.




Not me, technecally anyone paying taxes in the states would be paying for it as I am actually that nuts that I get checks every month.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Not me, technecally anyone paying taxes in the states would be paying for it as I am actually that nuts that I get checks every month.




Heck. I oughta try that! Get a nut check for being nutty enough to work fast food for many years!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And it can't afford magic items of Fire immunity either...








OOPS!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't that a coincidence! I wanted to say the same about your name!



 Isn't that something!  Though I think the reverse of my name was weaker due to being on the second page...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't that something!  Though I think the reverse of my name was weaker due to being on the second page...



oh!


----------



## Aeson

The Hive loses something when the ladies leave. oh yeah it loses women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Hive loses something when the ladies leave. oh yeah it loses women.



We can't lose or ladies! Without 'em us men would become unruly!


----------



## Jdvn1

My gaming group is considered a no-women group.  It's comprised, partially, of guys who use the game to get out of the house and away from nagging wives.  They don't have a problem with women gaming, but they need male bonding time I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My gaming group is considered a no-women group.  It's comprised, partially, of guys who use the game to get out of the house and away from nagging wives.  They don't have a problem with women gaming, but they need male bonding time I guess.



The group I'm involved with is half/half, 5 for 5.


----------



## Jdvn1

Half/half male/female, you mean?  My first group was something like 2/6 or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Half/half male/female, you mean?  My first group was something like 2/6 or something.



5 guys and 5 gals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I find it weird gaming without any female people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I find it weird gaming without any female people.



They add a certain caliber to the game and manage to keep the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm....well Jdiv, I think if you're right about the TPK, it'll be all this delaying that causesit, methinks, rather than party disagreements


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Word up Rystil!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Word up Rystil!



 Greetings!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Greetings!



How are you today?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you today?



 I'm OK, pretty sick though.  How about you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm OK, pretty sick though.  How about you?



Sorry to hear you're sick. Keep the fluids flowing, that should help you get over it soon. I'm doing good. Been writing up some feats and EQ to DnD spell conversions today.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you're sick. Keep the fluids flowing, that should help you get over it soon. I'm doing good. Been writing up some feats and EQ to DnD spell conversions today.



 Ah, that's always fun!  I should be finishing the last two classes that I'm supposed to, but I'm just too sick.  Probably going to go to sleep soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that's always fun!  I should be finishing the last two classes that I'm supposed to, but I'm just too sick.  Probably going to go to sleep soon.



All right, I won't keep you up, it is important to get as much sleep as you can when your sick, it helps you body fight it off. Ciao!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, I won't keep you up, it is important to get as much sleep as you can when your sick, it helps you body fight it off. Ciao!



See ya later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See ya later!



Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You know Fru, you really seem to be about the liquids going places on this page...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know Fru, you really seem to be about the liquids going places on this page...



I mentioned liquids once!  :\


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I mentioned liquids once!  :\




she's scared opf anything that put out her precious fires.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> she's scared opf anything that put out her precious fires.....



well, that explains it!


----------



## Crothian

I'm the all knowing trash heap......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yes, water is super-effective against fire.  Umm, wait, err...I meant...


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm the all knowing trash heap......




Oh Great All Knowing Trash Heap, I seek Fraggles. Have you seen one?


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma whats your sign? You a fire sign?


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh Great All Knowing Trash Heap, I seek Fraggles. Have you seen one?




yes


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes





where


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> where




 here


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> here


----------



## Crothian

are we going down to fraggle rock?


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> are we going down to fraggle rock?



Oh Yeah. That show brings back memories. I saw an episode on someones laptop last year. I haven't seen it in a lllllooooonnngggg time.


----------



## Crothian

I almost based a character on Uncle Traveling Matt but the idea just wasn't going to work for that campaign.  I've filed it away with the other characters.


----------



## Aeson

I bet you thought no one would get the reference. 

I may have to put Fraggles in my game sometime. We'll see how long it takes them to figure out what they are.


----------



## Crothian

I knew people would get the reference my friends are the same age as me there abouts and we all grew up worshiping the same TV god.....


----------



## Aeson

That god wouldn't be Nickelodeon would it? I think they should bring back You Can't Do 
That On Television.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> That god wouldn't be Nickelodeon would it? I think they should bring back You Can't Do That On Television.




Alanis Morriset was on that, she got bitter later in life.....


----------



## Aeson

this has made me google some of the old shows. I thought I was the only person that remembered a show called the Third Eye but there are others online that know it. I bring it up to my sister and cousins and they have no clue. Do you remember it?


----------



## Crothian

not off the top of my head


----------



## Aeson

I didn't think so. It was a scifi/horror show from England. I think they only aired a few episodes from what I'm finding online. It was too strange or scary for most kids. The search has uncovered so many shows I forgot. Pinwheel, Todays Special and many others.


----------



## Crothian

I never say and still don't see many shows fromk England


----------



## Aeson

I won't hold it against you.


----------



## Crothian

good, its not I have no interest in the shows from England I just don't want to pay the extra money to get the channels that carry them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are You Afraid of the Dark and The Secret World of Alex Mack are my all time favorite Nickolodeon shows!


----------



## Crothian

I don't watch that channel anymore, i try to watch less TV


----------



## Aeson

I haven't seen third eye in 20 years. I'd like to see if PBS or BBC America would show it. Some stuff on BBC America is really hit or miss. I think you might be better off missing it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't watch that channel anymore, i try to watch less TV



Me too. I try to post as much as I can here. Its my favorite obsession.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I wish Red Dwarf would come back to KAET!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me too. I try to post as much as I can here. Its my favorite obsession.




I'm posting and reading and sort of watching the Golf Tournement......nice lazy Saturday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm posting, watching Leviathan on SciFi and working on some custom feats.


----------



## Aeson

Is Red Dwarf still in production? Imdb.com appears to show it in production. They should it on PBS here for awhile. They ran through the episodes they had 3 or 4 times then took it off. I would like to see more.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm posting, watching Leviathan on SciFi and working on some custom feats.




that was not a very good movie....even for the genre


----------



## Aeson

LIstening to music from DirectTV and of course posting. I'm wait for my dad to get off his butt so we can get work in the yard done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> that was not a very good movie....even for the genre



I'm just catching the last ten minutes of it. Never seen the whole thing before.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm posting, watching Leviathan on SciFi and working on some custom feats.



Scifi has Shark Hunter on here. I thought it would be the same out west.


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> Scifi has Shark Hunter on here. I thought it would be the same out west.




I think they get the same shows justa few hours behind


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Scifi has Shark Hunter on here. I thought it would be the same out west.



different time zone.


----------



## Aeson

Well I figured thats why SG-1 comes on at 8 and 11. I wasn't so sure about the movies during the day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its always been that way, for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Aeson

Time zones still give me a head ache.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time zones still give me a head ache.



They give me jet lag.


----------



## Aeson

To stop the dull throb in my head. Shark Hunter should be coming on next for you right? Does SG-1 air at an earlier time for you or is it at 8pm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....well Jdiv, I think if you're right about the TPK, it'll be all this delaying that causesit, methinks, rather than party disagreements



 Yes, this is caused partially by having no clue what's going on and partially by having no party leader to make a decision that everyone sticks by.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They give me jet lag.



I spent 3 days in Mexicali last year. It was the farthest I was from home. I went to be at like 9pm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah It'l be on after Blood Surf is over, which just started. SG1 comes on at 8pm here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm the all knowing trash heap......



 Like Oscar the Grouch?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah. That show brings back memories. I saw an episode on someones laptop last year. I haven't seen it in a lllllooooonnngggg time.



I still have a bunch of episodes on Beta...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I spent 3 days in Mexicali last year. It was the farthest I was from home. I went to be at like 9pm.



I've lived on both coasts of our great nation. Valley Stream NY and San Diego, CA.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I still have a bunch of episodes on Beta...



Beta?!


----------



## Aeson

It must be Ocean Terror (aka worst movies ever made marathon)day on Scifi today.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Beta?!



I second that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, this is caused partially by having no clue what's going on and partially by having no party leader to make a decision that everyone sticks by.



 I think you would have been OK, even with the competing opinions from multiple people, as long as the group's resident size large level 3 barbarian made a choice, went into rage, and did some serious damage


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It must be Ocean Terror (aka worst movies ever made marathon)day on Scifi today.



Yes it is, and tomorrow is reptile day (nay lizard/snake type movies).


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Beta?!



 Yeah, and I still have a working Beta player too!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you would have been OK, even with the competing opinions from multiple people, as long as the group's resident size large level 3 barbarian made a choice, went into rage, and did some serious damage



 ... You realize that one render is of a CR high enough that I shouldn't get any xp, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You realize that one render is of a CR high enough that I shouldn't get any xp, right?



 Well, the renders were both wounded and distracted by the hobgoblins for multiple rounds at the beginning of the fight--that lowers the EL a bit


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I still have a working Beta player too!



 Yipe!


----------



## Aeson

I misunderstood. You have episodes of Fraggle Rock on Beta. I thought it was some show called Beta.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the renders were both wounded and distracted by the hobgoblins for multiple rounds at the beginning of the fight--that lowers the EL a bit



 I guessed that much, but that just lowers their hp.  They can still take one of us down in a round without too much difficulty.

Besides, xp is granted by CR, not EL, right?  My decision to go after the renders first was not done lightly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yipe!



 And the quality of Beta is _still_ better than VHS.  


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I misunderstood. You have episodes of Fraggle Rock on Beta. I thought it was some show called Beta.



Is there a show by such a name?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guessed that much, but that just lowers their hp.  They can still take one of us down in a round without too much difficulty.
> 
> Besides, xp is granted by CR, not EL, right?  My decision to go after the renders first was not done lightly.



 XP is granted by the encounter level.  For instance, if I send eight goblins at you that are hiding behind murder slits in the wall and peppering you with arrows in a dark room and you somehow win, I'll give more XP than if you defeat the same eight goblins while they are sleeping.



> My decision to go after the renders first was not done lightly.



Heehee, can Anton understand Goblin?  Just wondering if he heard what the hobgoblins thought of Cade's decision


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And the quality of Beta is _still_ better than VHS.



That doesn't concern someone that can record to DVD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is there a show by such a name?



No, but there are two movies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> XP is granted by the encounter level.  For instance, if I send eight goblins at you that are hiding behind murder slits in the wall and peppering you with arrows in a dark room and you somehow win, I'll give more XP than if you defeat the same eight goblins while they are sleeping.



I figured sleeping formally dropped CR, but by the RAW XP was always calculated by CR.  Like how the dragons' CRs in 3.0 was artificially lowered because they assumed you always prepared for them.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, can Anton understand Goblin?  Just wondering if he heard what the hobgoblins thought of Cade's decision



Nope, I think Cade is the only one.  If the hobgoblins speak Undercommon or Giant, though, I'm all over that!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That doesn't concern someone that can record to DVD.



Well, true.  Back in the 80s, though, it was important.  


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, but there are two movies.



Ah, never heard of them.  Interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> but by the RAW XP was always calculated by CR



Not quite, actually.  Ye Olde CR chart is on page 38 of the DMG, right?  Now check the next page (39) for the section "Modifying XP Awards and Encounter Levels" where it says 


			
				DMG said:
			
		

> An orc warband that attacks the Pcs by flying over them on primitive hang gliders and dropping large rocks is not the same encounter as one in which the orcs just charge in with spears.  Sometimes, the circumstances gives the characters' opponents a distinct advantage.  Other times, the PCs have an advantage...






> Nope, I think Cade is the only one. If the hobgoblins speak Undercommon or Giant, though, I'm all over that!



Well you didn't shout out at them in those languages to check   Anyways, I found it totally comical when Cade charged a hobgoblin and heavily wounded it with his spear while at the same time asking something to the effect of "So, why are you guys here anyway."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, never heard of them.  Interesting.



There was one made in '92 and another made in '94.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There was one made in '92 and another made in '94.




You looked it up to huh? I did a search on imdb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You looked it up to huh?



Yep.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite, actually.  Ye Olde CR chart is on page 38 of the DMG, right?  Now check the next page (39) for the section "Modifying XP Awards and Encounter Levels" where it says



Don't have my DMG on me, so I'll take your word for it.  


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well you didn't shout out at them in those languages to check   Anyways, I found it totally comical when Cade charged a hobgoblin and heavily wounded it with his spear while at the same time asking something to the effect of "So, why are you guys here anyway."



... Yeah, I didn't get that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Don't have my DMG on me, so I'll take your word for it.



Its correct, but it still means you guys are getting serious XP if you live.  I always divide the suggested XP award from the chart before handing out XP because it gives way, way too much, but the judges specifically told me not to do that for LEW on the old discussion thread...so we're looking at like 675 XP per person, and that's after I factor in the -2 EL and the fact that there are 8 PCs 



> ... Yeah, I didn't get that.




The hobgoblins were like "What are these idiots doing?  Oh well, we can't survive this so let's just leave them to die."


----------



## Knight Otu

Yeah, encounter difficulty can adjust the XP gain. I shortly considered doing that for the thieves battle in Dance of Souls, but decided against it.

If the Ashen Talon agent had pulled her weight, though...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ..so we're looking at like 675 XP per person, and that's after I factor in the -2 EL and the fact that there are 8 PCs




Then don't throw out such ridiculous encounters next time.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then don't throw out such ridiculous encounters next time.




or make sure that you kill them all.  and frankly that's not a lot of XP for an encounter, even with 8 people


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> or make sure that you kill them all.  and frankly that's not a lot of XP for an encounter, even with 8 people



 It is when most of them are first level.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> or make sure that you kill them all.  and frankly that's not a lot of XP for an encounter, even with 8 people



 For a level 1 character, that's a lot.  That's 2/3 the way to next level in your first encounter.

Actually, if I survive, I'll gain a level.


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> or make sure that you kill them all.



And kill Jdvn's character twice.


At least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its correct, but it still means you guys are getting serious XP if you live.  I always divide the suggested XP award from the chart before handing out XP because it gives way, way too much, but the judges specifically told me not to do that for LEW on the old discussion thread...so we're looking at like 675 XP per person, and that's after I factor in the -2 EL and the fact that there are 8 PCs



What I'd consider doing is reward the xp in chunks.  Or give 75% of it now and include the rest of it in with other XP gains later.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And kill Jdvn's character twice.
> 
> 
> At least.



Even my LEW characters have clones!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What I'd consider doing is reward the xp in chunks.  Or give 75% of it now and include the rest of it in with other XP gains later.



 What I usually do is cut off half or more and then use the XP I've cut away from the combat for story awards later.  I was specifically told, however, that on LEW I was to give the full XP and _then_ add in the story awards, with the reason being that "advancement is slow in PbP anyway."  I can probably find an exact quote for you from the old discussion thread if you like


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And kill Jdvn's character twice.
> 
> 
> At least.



 Only twice?  He has Favoured Enemy: Magical Beasts, so he probably killed the renders' mommy


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Hive loses something when the ladies leave. oh yeah it loses women.




Awww... whatsa matter? The boyz won't play like that with ya?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We can't lose or ladies! Without 'em us men would become unruly!





I guess it's time to whack the men back into shape!!!! ::gets out cattle prod::


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even my LEW characters have clones!



Actually no.

And it is quite easy even at low levels... well, not quite kill, but...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My gaming group is considered a no-women group.  It's comprised, partially, of guys who use the game to get out of the house and away from nagging wives.  They don't have a problem with women gaming, but they need male bonding time I guess.




SEXIST PIG!!!! DISCRIMMINATION!!!


How dare you game without us?!?!   


You guys would be insufferable without us around to help keep you in the gutter.....   



Heck. Our game last night spent half the time in the gutter and the rest trying to stay out of the gutter (but to no avail..)


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only twice?  He has Favoured Enemy: Magical Beasts, so he probably killed the renders' mommy



I said at least. Per render. And once for each hobgoblin. And once for...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know Fru, you really seem to be about the liquids going places on this page...





Sounds like a personal prob to me....   


Fru, you really should see a doc about that....


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ..., with the reason being that "advancement is slow in PbP anyway." I can probably find an exact quote for you from the old discussion thread if you like




You're a space-time anomaly for play-by-post gaming.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I said at least. Per render. And once for each hobgoblin. And once for...



 OK, now we're talking!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet you thought no one would get the reference.
> 
> I may have to put Fraggles in my game sometime. We'll see how long it takes them to figure out what they are.





Can't be any worse than Torm telling us that he played a Smurf wizard with a Pac Man familiar.... or was that Henry that said that?   (confused this time...) Doesn't matter which one as they both game together....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're a space-time anomaly for play-by-post gaming.



 Bwahahaha!  But I'm not that anomalous--I mean, I predicted the anomaly, so it makes it less anomalous I guess?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Alanis Morriset was on that, she got bitter later in life.....





You know you think she's hawt....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Can't be any worse than Torm telling us that he played a Smurf wizard with a Pac Man familiar.... or was that Henry that said that?   (confused this time...) Doesn't matter which one as they both game together....




That's smurftastic!!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You know you think she's hawt....




I don't know what was in the jagged little pill, but it worked......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't watch that channel anymore, i try to watch less TV




Yeah. Cuts into your posting time here....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Cuts into your posting time here....




Actually, it is not lack of postying time that keeps my posts in check, it is a down spire of interesting threads.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I still have a bunch of episodes on Beta...





You know you're old when.....


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha! But I'm not that anomalous--I mean, I predicted the anomaly, so it makes it less anomalous I guess?




An anomaly that predicted itself is less anomalous? I don't think so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What I usually do is cut off half or more and then use the XP I've cut away from the combat for story awards later.  I was specifically told, however, that on LEW I was to give the full XP and _then_ add in the story awards, with the reason being that "advancement is slow in PbP anyway."  I can probably find an exact quote for you from the old discussion thread if you like



 Doesn't seem like a story award if it's just a delayed combat award...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> An anomaly that predicted itself is less anomalous? I don't think so.



 I dunno, that sort of consistency would probably make me more of an alternate timestream or dimension that intersects with ENWorld and less of a random anomaly within it


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You know you're old when.....



 I'm not that old, though...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't know what was in the jagged little pill, but it worked......






It was Viagra they slipped you....  


Made the ooze "jiggle" like some Jell-O...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> SEXIST PIG!!!! DISCRIMMINATION!!!
> 
> 
> How dare you game without us?!?!
> 
> 
> You guys would be insufferable without us around to help keep you in the gutter.....
> 
> 
> 
> Heck. Our game last night spent half the time in the gutter and the rest trying to stay out of the gutter (but to no avail..)



 We didn't say we don't like women, though!  We all like women, but we just need time away so we can appreciate the time we're with the women more...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually, it is not lack of postying time that keeps my posts in check, it is a down spire of interesting threads.





Except for crazt Hivemind threads....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I said at least. Per render. And once for each hobgoblin. And once for...



 I'm not liking where this is going...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Except for crazt Hivemind threads....




no, not really...its more boredom and the fact I don't want to go back to reading just yet


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OOPS!





::sings "Who Let the Fire Out"?:: 

To the tune of "Who Let The Dogs Out"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem like a story award if it's just a delayed combat award...



 Well, it gives me a pool of XP to award for story and roleplaying.  Sometimes I don't use the whole pool because I don't have reason, but I like it because limiting myself to the pool lets me know that I'm not going crazy and awarding story XP up the wazoo for no effort.  Normally, I also add the full XP for monsters bypassed without fighting through ingenuity to the pool, so players are still rewarded for using other skills to avoid combat while at the same time, you don't get the "OK, I wrote down all the monsters my rogue sneaked past to steal their treasure and according ot my calculations, I should get two levels for this" effect


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Awww... whatsa matter? The boyz won't play like that with ya?



Nope and it got kinda quite. Not much was said last night.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::sings "Who Let the Fire Out"?::
> 
> To the tune of "Who Let The Dogs Out"




Who let the frog out?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We didn't say we don't like women, though!  We all like women, but we just need time away so we can appreciate the time we're with the women more...




on a message board the diffence between the sexes pretty much complete disappears anyway


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope and it got kinda quite. Not much was said last night.




I went gaming last night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not that old, though...





At least in the age bracket to have HEARD of Beta tapes and players... I've heard of them too but have never had one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> on a message board the diffence between the sexes pretty much complete disappears anyway





Yup. If I hadn't said I was female, you guys woulda assumed "male"....


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. If I hadn't said I was female, you guys woulda assumed "male"....




it is not about assuptions, it is that gender has no meaning on a message board.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not liking where this is going...




Kuahahaha!

Get him, my minion!

Rrd        CR17
Male Hill Giant Half-Red Dragon Barbarian 8/Demon (Intermediate) Bloodline
CE  Large Dragon (Augmented Giant)
Init 6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) Senses darkvision 60 ft.;Listen +15, Spot +9
Languages Giant
---------------------
AC 30, touch 11, flat 28
hp 279 (20HD)
Immune sleep, paralysis and fire Resist acid 5
Fort +25 Ref +10 Will +11
---------------------
Speed 50 ft.
Melee +3 falchion +34/+29/+24/+19 (2d6+25) and Bite +26 (1d6+15) or 2 Claws +31 (1d6+15) and Bite +26 (1d6+15) or Slam +31 (1d4+15)
Ranged Rocks +18 (2d6+15)
Base Atk +17 Grp +36
Atk Options 
Special Atk rock throwing, rage 3/day, breath weapon (30-ft. cone of fire) 1/day
---------------------
Abilities Str 40, Dex 15, Con 28, Int 10, Wis 21, Cha 7
SQ darkvision 60 ft., immunity sleep, paralysis and fire, resistance acid 5, hill giant traits, low-light vision, rock catching, fast movement, uncanny dodge, trap sense +2, improved uncanny dodge, damage reduction 1/- and +2 on saves against poison
Feats Endurance, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Track. 
Skills Climb +18 (+15 str), Concentration +10 (+9 con), Hide +6 (+2 dex, +2 racial, -4 size), Intimidate -1 (-2 cha), Jump +29 (+15 str, +8 speed), Listen +15 (+5 wis), Ride +4 (+2 dex), Spot +9 (+5 wis), Survival +10 (+5 wis).
Possessions +3 studded leather armor, +3 falchion, periapt of wisdom +6, cloak of minor displacement, ring of regeneration, mantle of faith, ring of major spell storing, boots of speed, potion of levitate, potion of remove paralysis, oil of greater magic weapon +1, potion of barkskin +4, potion of water breathing, 18 pp, 15 gp, 7 sp, 15 cp, 291800 gp in other assets.
Rock Throwing (Ex):  The range increment is 180 feet for a hill giant’s thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock.
Rage (Ex): The following changes are in effect as long as Rrd rages:
AC 28, touch 9, flat 26
hp 319 (20HD)
Fort +27 Will +13
Melee +3 falchion +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+29) and Bite +28 (1d6+17) or 2 Claws +33 (1d6+17) and Bite +28 (1d6+17) or Slam +33 (1d4+17)
Base Atk +17 Grp +38
Abilities Str 44, Con 32
Skills Climb +20 (+17 str), Jump +31 (+17 str, +8 speed).
His fit of rage lasts for 14 rounds, though he may voluntarily end it prematurely.After raging, he is fatigued (-2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of that encounter.Rrd can fly into a rage only once per encounter and only three times per day. Entering a rage takes no time by itself, but Rrd can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else's action.
Breath Weapon (Su): Rrd can use his breath weapon once per day, he can breath a 30-foot cone of fire that deals 6d8 points of fire damage to creatures within its area. A successful Reflex save (DC 19) reduces the damage by half.
Hill Giant Traits: Rrd is a large sized humanoid, he can catch and throw rocks.  Rrd is automatically proficient with simple weapons, martial weapons, light and medium armor, and shields.
Low-Light Vision: Rrd can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar low-light conditions.
Rock Catching (Ex):  Hill giant gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock.
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Rrd retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.
Trap Sense (Ex): Has a +2 bonus on Reflex saves to avoid traps and a +2 dodge bonus to AC against attacks by traps.
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Rrd can no longer be flanked. This defense denies a rogue the ability to sneak attack the barbarian by flanking him, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than the target has barbarian levels.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who let the frog out?



 Cool song.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> on a message board the diffence between the sexes pretty much complete disappears anyway



 True, but this isn't a PbP game I'm talking about.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At least in the age bracket to have HEARD of Beta tapes and players... I've heard of them too but have never had one.



 Shh!  I'm not old!  I'm in my early 20s!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh!  I'm not old!  I've been born in the early 20s!




Aha.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I went gaming last night.



Lucky dog. So the question is who let you out?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh!  I'm not old!  I'm in my early 20s!




wow, you are old!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kuahahaha!
> 
> Get him, my minion!



 

Protect me!

Advanced Paragon Ultroloth Fighter 10/Blackguard 15
Large Outsider
Hit Dice: 39d8+663 plus 25d10+425 plus 768 (2418 hp)
Initiative: +14 (+10 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 90 ft. (18 squares)
AC: 73 (–1 size, +10 Dex, +15 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck, +15 bracers), touch 58, flat-footed 63
Base Attack/Grapple: +63/+84
Attack: Blightrazor +114 melee (2d8+59 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x4)
Full Attack: Blightrazor +114/+109/+104/+99 melee (2d8+59 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x4)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Hypnotic gaze, spell-like abilities, smite good 4/day, sneak attack +4d6
Special Qualities: Aura of evil, aura of despair, command undead, damage reduction 25/good and epic, detect good, fast healing 20, immunity to poison and acid, poison use, resistance to cold 10, fire 10, and electricity 10, spell resistance 90, telepathy 100 ft.
Saves: Fort +77, Ref +62, Will +67
Abilities: Str 44, Dex 30, Con 44, Int 32, Wis 36, Cha 36
Skills: Balance +45, Bluff +78, Climb +53, Concentration +89, Diplomacy +89, Gather Information +56, Hide +74, Intimidate +92, Jump +55, Knowledge (arcane) +63, Knowledge (the planes) +63, Knowledge (religion) +62, Listen +68, Move Silently +72, Ride +66, Search +66, Sense Motive +78, Spellcraft +65, Spot +68, Tumble +45
Feats: Blind Fight, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Cleave, Devastating Critical*, Dire Charge*, Dodge, Epic Weapon Focus (scythe), Epic Weapon Specialization (scythe), Great Cleave, Great Smiting*, Improved Aura of Despair*, Improved Critical (scythe), Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Improved Whirlwind Attack*, Iron Will, Leadership, Mobility, Quicken Spell-like Ability (symbol of death), Overwhelming Critical*, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Focus (scythe), Weapon Specialization (scythe), Whirlwind Attack
Environment: Elysium
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: 65
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Possessions: Blightrazor +8 huge vile unholy power good outsider dread scythe, bracers of epic armor +15, ring of universal elemental immunity

Aura of Despair (Su): Yaghur Hod radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –4 penalty on all saving throws.

Aura of Evil (Ex): An unstoppable monolith of fiendish power, Yaghur Hod’s aura of evil detects as overwhelming.

Command Undead (Su): Yaghur Hod can command undead as a 15th level cleric.

Dark Blessing (Su): Yaghur Hod applies his Charisma modifier (+13) as a bonus on all saving throws.

Detect Good (Sp): At will, Yaghur Hod can use detect good as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the detect good spell.

Hypnotic Gaze (Su): Hypnotic Pattern as cast by a 39th level sorcerer, no HD limit, 30ft, Will DC 68 negates.

Poison Use: Yaghur Hod is skilled in the use of poison and never risks accidentally poisoning himself when applying poison to a blade.

Smite Good (Su): Five times per day, Yaghur Hod may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. He adds his +13 to his attack roll and deals 30 extra point of damage.

Spell-like Abilities: At will—alter self, deeper darkness, desecrate, fear (DC 27), fly, gaseous form, invisibility, ray of enfeeblement (+72 ranged touch), ray of exhaustion (+72 ranged touch), scorching ray (+72 ranged touch), scrying, see invisibility, suggestion (DC 27), wall of fire; 3/day—binding (DC 31), enervation (+72 ranged touch), geas/quest (DC 29), greater dispel magic, haste, mass suggestion (DC 30); 1/day—symbol of death (DC 31). Caster level 64th.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Aha.



I've been framed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, you are old!!



 Pfft.  You're one to talk, ooze.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft.  You're one to talk, ooze.




oozes have longer lifespans then humans so its okay that me physical age is higher then yours


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> oozes have longer lifespans then humans so its okay that me physical age is higher then yours



 To me, I look more like a construct...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lucky dog. So the question is who let you out?




That's for me to know and you to TRY to find out....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> oozes have longer lifespans then humans so its okay that me physical age is higher then yours





Yup. Aberrations are like that, ya know....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's for me to know and you to TRY to find out....




Was it the Baha Men?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Protect me!



Was there something?

Kaaeaeri        CR50
Female Human Deity Fighter 10
CE  Medium Humanoid
Init 30 (+26 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) Senses Listen +32, Spot +32
Languages Common, Gnome, Orc, Draconic, Dwarven, Infernal, Halfling, Celestial, Ettin, Elven, Giant, Undercommon, Gnoll, Goblin, Sylvan, Abyssal
---------------------
AC 80, touch 46, flat 74
hp 877 (50HD)
*Immune All *
Fort +57 Ref +51 Will +53
---------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee +2 heavy mace +79/+74/+69/+64 (1d8+29) and +2 dagger +79 (1d4+16)
Ranged shortbow +78/+73/+68/+63 (1d6)
Base Atk +50 Grp +77
Atk Options 
Special Atk 
---------------------
Abilities Str 65, Dex 62, Con 63, Int 63, Wis 63, Cha 62
*SQ immunity all, low-light vision, darkvision, blindsight, damage reduction 500/- and deity*
Feats Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Diehard, Diligent, Dodge, Endurance, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Greater Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Greater Weapon Focus (shortbow), Greater Weapon Focus (dagger), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (heavy mace), Improved Critical (dagger), Improved Critical (shortbow), Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Mobility, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Use Rope), Spring Attack, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Weapon Focus (dagger), Weapon Focus (shortbow), Whirlwind Attack. 
Skills Appraise +34 (+26 int, +2 diligent), Balance +34 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Bluff +32 (+26 cha), Climb +39 (+27 str), Concentration +32 (+26 con), Decipher Script +34 (+26 int, +2 diligent), Diplomacy +36 (+26 cha, +4 synergy), Disable Device +32 (+26 int), Disguise +32 (+26 cha), Escape Artist +38 (+26 dex, +6 competence), Forgery +32 (+26 int), Gather Information +34 (+26 cha, +2 synergy), Handle Animal +38 (+26 cha), Heal +32 (+26 wis), Hide +32 (+26 dex), Intimidate +40 (+26 cha, +2 synergy), Jump +41 (+27 str, +2 synergy), Knowledge (Local) +32 (+26 int), Listen +32 (+26 wis), Move Silently +32 (+26 dex), Open Lock +36 (+26 dex, +4 competence), Ride +40 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Search +32 (+26 int), Sense Motive +32 (+26 wis), Spot +32 (+26 wis), Survival +32 (+26 wis), Swim +39 (+27 str), Tumble +34 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Use Magic Device +32 (+26 cha), Use Rope +35 (+26 dex, +3 skill focus).
Possessions +2 leather armor, +2 dagger, +2 heavy mace, shortbow, ring of counterspells, ring of minor sonic resistance, vest of escape, oil of flame arrow, potion of bear’s endurance, potion of greater magic fang +3, 15 pp, 13 gp, 13 sp, 14 cp, 4826 gp in other assets.
Background: 0, Ht: 5' 4", Wt: 151, Hair: Blond, Eyes: Brown, Age: 37.
Low-Light Vision: Kaaeaeri can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar low-light conditions.
*Deity: Kaaeaeri can do everything she wants, as a free action.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Was there something?



Golly, I'm not sure if you're trying to say something here...

*Kaaeaeri 2       CR51*
Female Human Deity Fighter 10
CE  Medium Humanoid
Init 30 (+26 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) Senses Listen +32, Spot +32
Languages Common, Gnome, Orc, Draconic, Dwarven, Infernal, Halfling, Celestial, Ettin, Elven, Giant, Undercommon, Gnoll, Goblin, Sylvan, Abyssal
---------------------
*AC 90, touch 46, flat 84*
hp 877 (50HD)
*Immune All, Including Kaaeaeri*
Fort +57 Ref +51 Will +53
---------------------
*Speed 60 ft.*
Melee +2 heavy mace +79/+74/+69/+64 (1d8+29) and +2 dagger +79 (1d4+16)
Ranged shortbow +78/+73/+68/+63 (1d6)
Base Atk +50 Grp +77
Atk Options 
Special Atk 
---------------------
Abilities Str 65, Dex 62, Con 63, Int 63, Wis 63, Cha 62
*SQ immunity all, low-light vision, darkvision, blindsight, damage reduction 800/- and deity*
Feats Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Diehard, Diligent, Dodge, Endurance, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Greater Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Greater Weapon Focus (shortbow), Greater Weapon Focus (dagger), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (heavy mace), Improved Critical (dagger), Improved Critical (shortbow), Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Mobility, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Use Rope), Spring Attack, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Weapon Focus (dagger), Weapon Focus (shortbow), Whirlwind Attack. 
Skills Appraise +34 (+26 int, +2 diligent), Balance +34 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Bluff +32 (+26 cha), Climb +39 (+27 str), Concentration +32 (+26 con), Decipher Script +34 (+26 int, +2 diligent), Diplomacy +36 (+26 cha, +4 synergy), Disable Device +32 (+26 int), Disguise +32 (+26 cha), Escape Artist +38 (+26 dex, +6 competence), Forgery +32 (+26 int), Gather Information +34 (+26 cha, +2 synergy), Handle Animal +38 (+26 cha), Heal +32 (+26 wis), Hide +32 (+26 dex), Intimidate +40 (+26 cha, +2 synergy), Jump +41 (+27 str, +2 synergy), Knowledge (Local) +32 (+26 int), Listen +32 (+26 wis), Move Silently +32 (+26 dex), Open Lock +36 (+26 dex, +4 competence), Ride +40 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Search +32 (+26 int), Sense Motive +32 (+26 wis), Spot +32 (+26 wis), Survival +32 (+26 wis), Swim +39 (+27 str), Tumble +34 (+26 dex, +2 synergy), Use Magic Device +32 (+26 cha), Use Rope +35 (+26 dex, +3 skill focus).
Possessions +2 leather armor, +2 dagger, +2 heavy mace, shortbow, ring of counterspells, ring of minor sonic resistance, vest of escape, oil of flame arrow, potion of bear’s endurance, potion of greater magic fang +3, 15 pp, 13 gp, 13 sp, 14 cp, 4826 gp in other assets.
Background: 0, Ht: 5' 4", Wt: 151, Hair: Blond, Eyes: Brown, Age: 37.
Low-Light Vision: Kaaeaeri 2 can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar low-light conditions.
*Deity: Kaaeaeri 2 can do everything she wants, as a free action.*

My powers of cloning win.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lady_Acoma whats your sign? You a fire sign?




Um...I dunno.  Actually I don't think so.  But again I don't know.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My powers of cloning win.




The powers of cloning are nothing compared to hordes of kobolds with dwarf bane weapons descending on Farid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Was it the Baha Men?





They did the original song. 


Then there was a parody done on the Simpsons: "Who Let The Jugs Out" in the ep where Marge decides to have her boobs enlarged, thinking that was what Homer wanted....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess it's time to whack the men back into shape!!!! ::gets out cattle prod::




Yay!  Violence!  And electricity!  Which I can use to make fire!!!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I dunno.  Actually I don't think so.  But again I don't know.



No big deal. Just curious. With that fiery personality if your not you should be.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At least in the age bracket to have HEARD of Beta tapes and players... I've heard of them too but have never had one.




*blinks*  Wait, I have owned several beta players. And I don't think I am as old as you...  I also remember our family owning a record type dvd thing early on...can't remember what those were called though.  We had Tootsie and Airplane on it though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> No big deal. Just curious. With that fiery personality if your not you should be.




I'm a tarus, so doesn't that make me earthy...?  Or are we talking about something else.  I don't mind knowing I would like to, but I am frankly clueless.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *blinks*  Wait, I have owned several beta players. And I don't think I am as old as you...  I also remember our family owning a record type dvd thing early on...can't remember what those were called though.  We had Tootsie and Airplane on it though.



Its a Laser Disk


----------



## Jdvn1

Tarus is the bull -- are you stubborn?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yes, I am very stubborn once I decide to argue some point.  However I am rather accommodating most of the time, so it doesn't come out a whole lot.  But when it does I don't really move anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The powers of cloning are nothing compared to hordes of kobolds with dwarf bane weapons descending on Farid.



 Pfft, those kobolds are still one-hit kills for me.  

And what about the town walls and guards?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yes, I am very stubborn once I decide to argue some point.  However I am rather accommodating most of the time, so it doesn't come out a whole lot.  But when it does I don't really move anymore.



 Pfft, I don't think you're ever stubborn.

Are not!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm a tarus, so doesn't that make me earthy...?  Or are we talking about something else.  I don't mind knowing I would like to, but I am frankly clueless.



Taurus is an Earth sign. I'm a Cancer a Water sign.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like towns...and guards...and lots of other things that burn.  My first D&D adventure first session we burned down a whole village...accidentally of course.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, I don't think you're ever stubborn.
> 
> Are not!



Am to!  You can't prove that I am not either, however I am pretty positive that I can get others to back me up on here that I am!


----------



## Aeson

I found this but I'm not sure how acurate it is

A Taurus is

Patient and reliable
Warmhearted and loving
Persistent and determined
Placid and security loving

On the dark side....

Jealous and possessive
Resentful and inflexible
Self-indulgent and greedy


----------



## Aeson

Traditional
Cancer Traits


Emotional and loving
Intuitive and imaginative
Shrewd and cautious
Protective and sympathetic


On the dark side....

Changeable and moody
Overemotional and touchy
Clinging and unable to let go


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Taurus is an Earth sign. I'm a Cancer a Water sign.




Eek!  Water!  Noooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Nu-uh!  I saw you change your mind before!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I think I have seen things basically the same before, some of them apply but not others but I think that is always true in general descriptors like that.


----------



## Aeson

*Jdvn1 here's your sign*

Traditional
Aquarian Traits

Friendly and humanitarian
Honest and loyal
Original and inventive
Independent and intellectual

On the dark side....

Intractable and contrary
Perverse and unpredictable
Unemotional and detached


----------



## Jdvn1

Mine's a water sign too... hah!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Traditional
> Aquarian Traits
> 
> Friendly and humanitarian
> Honest and loyal
> Original and inventive
> Independent and intellectual
> 
> On the dark side....
> 
> Intractable and contrary
> Perverse and unpredictable
> Unemotional and detached



I am _not_ contrary!

Actually, yeah, that's not so far off.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nu-uh!  I saw you change your mind before!



Never!  Not once in my life!  And if I did I won't admit to it...wait must be accommodating um...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bah, I'm an earth sign, you'll just make me muddy or cover me up, I just like the fire...


----------



## Aeson

*Crothian here's your sign*

Traditional
Capricorn Traits


Practical and prudent
Ambitious and disciplined
Patient and careful
Humorous and reserved


On the dark side....

Pessimistic and fatalistic
Miserly and grudging


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Traditional
> Capricorn Traits
> 
> 
> Practical and prudent
> Ambitious and disciplined
> Patient and careful
> Humorous and reserved
> 
> 
> On the dark side....
> 
> Pessimistic and fatalistic
> Miserly and grudging





Hehehe...miserly...hehehe


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, those kobolds are still one-hit kills for me.



Asayg        CR10
Male Kobold Fighter 10
CG  Small Humanoid
Init 7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) Senses darkvision 60 ft.;Listen +2, Spot +2
Languages Draconic, Undercommon
---------------------
AC 25, touch 15, flat 22
hp 77 (10HD)
Fort +8 Ref +6 Will +5
---------------------
Speed 20 ft.
Melee +2 longsword +14/+9 (1d6+3)
Base Atk +10 Grp +7
Atk Options 
Special Atk 
---------------------
Abilities Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 11
SQ darkvision 60 ft., light sensitivity
Feats Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Mobility, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Weapon Finesse. 
Skills Concentration +6 (+1 con), Craft (Trapmaking) +11 (+2 int, +2 racial), Intimidate +8, Jump +8 (+1 str, +10 competence, -3 acp), Profession (Miner) +8 (+2 wis, +2 racial), Ride +10 (+3 dex), Search +10 (+2 int, +2 racial).
Possessions +2 light wooden shield, +2 scale mail, +2 longsword, ring of animal friendship, cloak of protection +1, ring of improved jumping, oil of keen edge, potion of darkvision, potion of rage, 11 pp, 19 gp, 9 sp, 12 cp, 8232 gp in other assets.

Background: Assassin, Ht: 2' 3", Wt: 37, Hair: None, Eyes: Red, Age: 34.

Light Sensitivity: Asayg is dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.


Are you sure? 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And what about the town walls and guards?



So... you're trusting the town guards of a village controlled by kobolds... to protect you from the kobolds?
Riiight...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Never!  Not once in my life!  And if I did I won't admit to it...wait must be accommodating um...



 You're inflexible and I'm contrary.  This could last a while.


----------



## Aeson

*Darth K'Trava*

Traditional
Gemini traits

Adaptable and versatile
Communicative and witty
Intellectual and eloquent
Youthful and lively


On the dark side....

Nervous and tense
Superficial and inconsistent
Cunning and inquisitive


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're inflexible and I'm contrary.  This could last a while.



Ooooooo...now if only I weren't into girls.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Asayg        CR10
> Male Kobold Fighter 10
> CG  Small Humanoid
> Init 7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) Senses darkvision 60 ft.;Listen +2, Spot +2
> Languages Draconic, Undercommon
> ---------------------
> AC 25, touch 15, flat 22
> hp 77 (10HD)
> Fort +8 Ref +6 Will +5
> ---------------------
> Speed 20 ft.
> Melee +2 longsword +14/+9 (1d6+3)
> Base Atk +10 Grp +7
> Atk Options
> Special Atk
> ---------------------
> Abilities Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 11
> SQ darkvision 60 ft., light sensitivity
> Feats Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Leadership, Mobility, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Weapon Finesse.
> Skills Concentration +6 (+1 con), Craft (Trapmaking) +11 (+2 int, +2 racial), Intimidate +8, Jump +8 (+1 str, +10 competence, -3 acp), Profession (Miner) +8 (+2 wis, +2 racial), Ride +10 (+3 dex), Search +10 (+2 int, +2 racial).
> Possessions +2 light wooden shield, +2 scale mail, +2 longsword, ring of animal friendship, cloak of protection +1, ring of improved jumping, oil of keen edge, potion of darkvision, potion of rage, 11 pp, 19 gp, 9 sp, 12 cp, 8232 gp in other assets.
> 
> Background: Assassin, Ht: 2' 3", Wt: 37, Hair: None, Eyes: Red, Age: 34.
> 
> Light Sensitivity: Asayg is dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
> 
> 
> Are you sure?



  I'll use that light senstivity to my advantage!


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So... you're trusting the town guards of a village controlled by kobolds... to protect you from the kobolds?
> Riiight...



Well, the town guards dont' like the kobolds either.  I'll incite a revolt...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ooooooo...now if only I weren't into girls.



 Hey, we're both into girls.  We agree on something.


----------



## Aeson

HAHAHA Anyone posting here with their birthday in profile is gonna get astrologized.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yay for the womanzes and their fun play toys!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Anyone posting here with their birthday in profile is gonna get astrologized.



 Kemrain
Birthday: October 8, 1982


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll use that light senstivity to my advantage!



You won't be able to pick your battlefield if I don't want you to.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the town guards dont' like the kobolds either.  I'll incite a revolt...?



Sure. They'll accept if you get rid of that dragon...


----------



## Aeson

*Knight Otu*

Traditional
Scorpio Traits


Determined and forceful
Emotional and intuitive
Powerful and passionate
Exciting and magnetic


On the dark side....

Jealous and resentful
Compulsive and obsessive
Secretive and obstinate


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay for the womanzes and their fun play toys!



 So intead of being stubborn, you change topics?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You won't be able to pick your battlefield if I don't want you to.
> 
> Sure. They'll accept if you get rid of that dragon...



I'm guessing a 'please' won't cut it?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Anyone posting here with their birthday in profile is gonna get astrologized.



Sometimes you are a weird, weird boy...here we are talking about who likes woman and making innuendos and you are excited about astrological signs...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Traditional
> Scorpio Traits
> 
> 
> Determined and forceful
> Emotional and intuitive
> Powerful and passionate
> Exciting and magnetic
> 
> *
> On the dark side....*
> 
> Jealous and resentful
> Compulsive and obsessive
> Secretive and obstinate



All he has is a dark side!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain
> Birthday: October 8, 1982




Traditional
Libra Traits

Diplomaitic and urbane
Romantic and charming
Easygoing and sociable
Idealistic and peaceable

On the dark side....

Indecisive and changeable
Gullible and easily infuenced
Flirtatious and self-indulgent


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sometimes you are a weird, weird boy...here we are talking about who likes woman and making innuendos and you are excited about astrological signs...



Innuendos are usually subtle.  Talking about their toys isn't that subtle...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All he has is a good side!



Thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sometimes you are a weird, weird boy...here we are talking about who likes woman and making innuendos and you are excited about astrological signs...




Your not the first one here to call me weird. 

Hey women are my number one subject.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So intead of being stubborn, you change topics?



This is my self indulgent side...I am indulging on my lust for the womanzes...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Thank you.



I've been framed again!

Post 7777 here!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've been framed again!




Suure, Mr Roger Rabbit. You're quite guilty.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I am indulging on my lust for the womanzes...





Most men get in trouble for that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Suure, Mr Roger Rabbit. You're quite guilty.



 ... Well, if i can have Jessica Rabbit, it's not so bad...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most men get in trouble for that.



I'm not a man, and I am cute in my insanity...


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> This is my self indulgent side...I am indulging on my lust for the womanzes...



 I guess you don't share either?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess you don't share either?



Notice the SELF indulgent part...hehehe...and I don't like to share my play things, no.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm not a man, and I am cute in my insanity...




I'll agree with that

I was just commenting on the double standard.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Notice the SELF indulgent part...hehehe...and I don't like to share my play things, no.



Were you an only child?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Notice the SELF indulgent part...hehehe...and I don't like to share my play things, no.



 Heh.  Can't blame me for trying!  I'm told I'm cute too!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll agree with that
> 
> I was just commenting on the double standard.



Yeah I have to agree that double standards for guys like that really suck.  I am bothered by that, however there are also the ones toward women who are whores for sleeping with a few guys and guys who are champions for the same actions so that sucks too. :\


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Were you an only child?



No actually I have three siblings, and we did share, but some things were mine and I was rather careful about keeping them to myself because I am a perfectionist.  However there were only a few things like that and the siblings knew those were mine and mine alone.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, if i can have Jessica Rabbit, it's not so bad...




*DIPs Jdvn1*


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah I have to agree that double standards for guys like that really suck.  I am bothered by that, however there are also the ones toward women who are whores for sleeping with a few guys and guys who are champions for the same actions so that sucks too. :\



I think sluty men are just as trashy as sluty women.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

True, sluty men are just as bad, but we are talking about societal standards, not personal beliefs.  Stupid society.  Let's burn it.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> True, sluty men are just as bad, but we are talking about societal standards, not personal beliefs.  Stupid society.  Let's burn it.



Can we start with New York City? Never did like their uppity attitude.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Oooooo...feel the vengence smoldering in here.


----------



## Aeson

I have the kerosene if have the matches.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> True, sluty men are just as bad, but we are talking about societal standards, not personal beliefs.  Stupid society.  Let's burn it.








BURN, BURN, BURN!!


----------



## Aeson

So whats this about womanzes? What do you look for in women, Lady?


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> So whats this about womanzes? What do you look for in women, Lady?




She is taken


----------



## Dungannon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So whats this about womanzes? What do you look for in women, Lady?



Knowing Lady A, she looks for an affinity for fire.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Knowing Lady A, she looks for an affinity for fire.




or water...i hear opposites attract


----------



## Aeson

Fru your in luck because I don't like being redunant. Your sign is the same as Darth K'Trava


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru your in luck because I don't like being redunant. Your sign is the same as Darth K'Trava



I am aware. The symbol of the Gemini is Twins, how many of you knew that?


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> She is taken



I'm not hitting on her. I'm not that lucky


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not hitting on her. I'm not that lucky




how would hitting on her be lucky???


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am aware. The symbol of the Gemini is Twins, how many of you knew that?



I know. I'm the astronut.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> astronut.



Astronut?!


----------



## Crothian

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm the astronut.




is that a part of the dog from the Jetsons??

I, Rosie was awsome


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> is that a part of the dog from the Jetsons??
> 
> I, Rosie was awsome



No that would be Astro's nut.


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> is that a part of the dog from the Jetsons??
> 
> I, Rosie was awsome



no comment


----------



## Crothian

Adult swim would have loved that.....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Crothian said:
			
		

> how would hitting on her be lucky???



Hey!  Oh wait, that is probably be true, hitting on me is a bad sign for your life...please seek help at all possible costs...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> So whats this about womanzes? What do you look for in women, Lady?



Personality, must have a lot of personality.  And inner strength.  I find a lot of women good looking, but I only find those with personality sexy.  My girlfriend, VERY sexy.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Personality, must have a lot of personality.  And inner strength.  I find a lot of women good looking, but I only find those with personality sexy.  My girlfriend, VERY sexy.



Me too except the girlfriend part. I like women that can add something to the conversation other than "so how pretty do you think I am".


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah, I don't want to be with someone that I can't talk with.  I mean nice on the eyes is a great thing for some people, but I am into nice on the mind, body, and soul.


----------



## Aeson

I know its hard to find a woman without drama but I would like to. Most of the women I know have drama and draw me into it. 

To be fair men have their share of drama and I'm sure many women would rather do with out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *DIPs Jdvn1*



 I'm not a cartoon, though.  I'm a construct.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not a cartoon, though.  I'm a construct.



No matter what you are, the dip's gonna hurt.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not a cartoon, though.  I'm a construct.



I'm not bad I'm just contructed that way


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No matter what you are, the dip's gonna hurt.



Excruciatingly.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know its hard to find a woman without drama but I would like to. Most of the women I know have drama and draw me into it.
> 
> To be fair men have their share of drama and I'm sure many women would rather do with out.



Unfortunately I know myself to be a woman of drama.  I try really hard not to be, but some of my insecurities and disabilities and stuff make that impossible.  I just try to limit it.  Some women look for drama from guys, they feed off it.  *shrugs*  It all depends though on what you view as drama though to.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No matter what you are, the dip's gonna hurt.



 This isn't your normal salsa, is it?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No matter what you are, the dip's gonna hurt.



What kind of dip?  Chocolate, carmel?  Tar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Drama is Charmed on TNT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What kind of dip?  Chocolate, carmel?  Tar?



bean.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Drama is Charmed on TNT.



I can get Charmed on the WB for free...don't have cable or dish or anything.  All free tv for Marcia...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can get Charmed on the WB for free...don't have cable or dish or anything.  All free tv for Marcia...



That is true, but then you are limited to watching it once a week, that is unless you have the first season on DVD.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Drama is Charmed on TNT.



Nope Law & Order is Drama, Charmed is Cheesy but with hot chicks.

Talk about chesse. Teen Titans is less than 1/2 hour out. YEA.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is true, but then you are limited to watching it once a week, that is unless you have the first season on DVD.



I do not, however one of my best friends does and if I feel the need I just swipe hers.  Muahahaha!!!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What kind of dip?  Chocolate, carmel?  Tar?



UMM Chocolate.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*pouts* But I'm not supposed to really eat to much chocolate and what if I wish to consume all of Jdvn1???


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *pouts* But I'm not supposed to really eat to much chocolate and what if I wish to consume all of Jdvn1???




Do it slow and over a period of days.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do it slow and over a period of days.



Ahhhhh...the schwartz is strong with this one.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh...the schwartz is strong with this one.



Just call me LONESTAR


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...now I am going to have to watch that movie tonight...hehehe...


----------



## Aeson

I thought the samething then remembered I don't have the movie 

Also CARTOONS. This is Teen Titans, The Batman and Justice League night. All other nights are just filler while waiting for Saturday.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I have the dvd because I am a sad sorry little girl.  I shall also be watching anime tonight, I just got an Ein plushie from Cowboy Bebop and I think I must watch the series a bit tonight now.  None of this would be done however if my stupid friends would stop dinking around and CALL ME SO I COULD GAME!!! 

Hehehe...I feel better now.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I have the dvd because I am a sad sorry little girl.  I shall also be watching anime tonight, I just got an Ein plushie from Cowboy Bebop and I think I must watch the series a bit tonight now.  None of this would be done however if my stupid friends would stop dinking around and CALL ME SO I COULD GAME!!!
> 
> Hehehe...I feel better now.



Teen Titans is anime in a sense. I'll watch some later. Cartoon Network has some I like tonight.

I need to see more Cowboy Beebop. I have only seen a few episodes.


----------



## Knight Otu

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What kind of dip?  Chocolate, carmel?  Tar?




"Doom found a way. Turpentine, acetone, benzene. He calls it "The Dip.""


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Teen Titans is anime in a sense. I'll watch some later. Cartoon Network has some I like tonight.
> 
> I need to see more Cowboy Beebop. I have only seen a few episodes.



I own the series and the movie.  It is a Great series, people that hate anime like Cowboy Bebop.  It is just that awesome.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Doom found a way. Turpentine, acetone, benzene. He calls it "The Dip.""



Oooooooooo......."The Dip" ooooooooo....


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I own the series and the movie.  It is a Great series, people that hate anime like Cowboy Bebop.  It is just that awesome.




I really like me some Ranma 1/2. Number one fav.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Howdy Hive, long time, no see.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hiya!  Welcome Back!


----------



## Darrin Drader

Been busy lately. Barely any time to stop by. I have gotten my boards up, which is cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *pouts* But I'm not supposed to really eat to much chocolate and what if I wish to consume all of Jdvn1???



 Why am I being consumed?!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why am I being consumed?!



Because she decided you were dipped in chocolate. That was before she heard of "The Dip". Now I think your covered in it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because she decided you were dipped in chocolate. That was before she heard of "The Dip". Now I think your covered in it.



As it happens, all three components are flammable. Watch out, Jaydween, that you don't meet, say, an azer...

Uldith        CR3
Female Azer Fighter 1
CE  Medium Outsider (Extraplanar)
Init 4 (+4 Dex) Senses darkvision 60 ft.;Listen +8, Spot +8
Languages Common, Ignan, Auran, Celestial, Infernal
---------------------
AC 23, touch 12, flat 21
hp 31 (3HD)
Immune Fire SR 13
Fort +9 Ref +9 Will +6
---------------------
Speed 20 ft.
Melee +1 greatsword +8 (2d6+7 plus 1 fire damage)
Base Atk +3 Grp +7
Atk Options 
Special Atk 
---------------------
Abilities Str 19, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 11
SQ darkvision 60 ft., immunity fire, spell resistance 13, heat, vulnerability to cold
Feats Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Lightning Reflexes. 
Skills Appraise +8 (+3 int), Climb +6 (+4 str, -4 acp), Escape Artist +2 (+4 dex, -4 acp), Forgery +5 (+3 int), Gather Information +2, Handle Animal +1, Hide +5 (+4 dex, -4 acp), Intimidate +1, Jump +6 (+4 str, -4 acp), Listen +8 (+3 wis), Open Lock +6 (+4 dex), Ride +7 (+4 dex), Search +8 (+3 int), Spot +8 (+3 wis).
Possessions masterwork chainmail, +1 greatsword, oil of magic weapon, 6 pp, 12 gp, 14 sp, 15 cp, 250 gp in other assets.

Background: 2, Ht: 3' 11", Wt: 120, Hair: Firey Orange, Eyes: White, Age: 64.

Uldith's body is intensely hot, so her unarmed attacks deal extra fire damage. Her metallic weapons also conduct this heat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because she decided you were dipped in chocolate. That was before she heard of "The Dip". Now I think your covered in it.



 Eventhough I prefer the chocolate and wouldn't mind women eating things off of me, I'd rather that when women dip me in chocolate and eat me that they like me for me and not just the delicious chocolate covering...  

... And I'm not worried about a CR 3 Azer.  Farid might be, though...


----------



## Knight Otu

*snicker*

Anyone seen the F1 race?:\


----------



## Darrin Drader

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eventhough I prefer the chocolate and wouldn't mind women eating things off of me, I'd rather that when women dip me in chocolate and eat me that they like me for me and not just the delicious chocolate covering...
> 
> ... And I'm not worried about a CR 3 Azer. Farid might be, though...




They can like me for the chocolate. I don't mind.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> They can like me for the chocolate. I don't mind.



 Well, I wouldn't turn the women away, but I'd _prefer_ they like me.  The filling is good too!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain
> Birthday: October 8, 1982



I thought you liked me!

- Kemrain the Betrayed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought you liked me!
> 
> - Kemrain the Betrayed!



 You gave yourself away, toots.  

I didn't say if it was BC or AD!


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Traditional
> Libra Traits
> 
> Diplomaitic and urbane
> Romantic and charming
> Easygoing and sociable
> Idealistic and peaceable
> 
> On the dark side....
> 
> Indecisive and changeable
> Gullible and easily infuenced
> Flirtatious and self-indulgent



I may be a Libra by birth, but I'm not that kind of person at all. Urbane? Please! Sociable? Hah! Peacable? Bwahaha! Nope, not me at all.

- Kemrain the Anti-Libra.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I may be a Libra by birth, but I'm not that kind of person at all. Urbane? Please! Sociable? Hah! Peacable? Bwahaha! Nope, not me at all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Libra.



 You're not sociable?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I really like me some Ranma 1/2. Number one fav.



Ah, the origin of Aquatranssexuals. Very nice. I'd have liked it to be a bit more serious, though. The Manga was *WAY* better.

I'd love to get me some of that Nyannichuan. It'd solve most of my major problems.

- Kemrain the Not Admitting to Knowing How to Spell That From Memory.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're not sociable?



 Nope. Not really. Suprising? I'm actually fairly shy, easily embarrassed, and have a hard time telling when people are joking and are thus easily offended and hurt. I can be diplomatic, but it doesn't come naturally.

- Kemrain the Social Misfit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nope. Not really. Suprising? I'm actually fairly shy, easily embarrassed, and have a hard time telling when people are joking and are thus easily offended and hurt. I can be diplomatic, but it doesn't come naturally.
> 
> - Kemrain the Social Misfit.



 I'm not surprised, but at least you're sociable on here...

And we never joke here.  Never ever.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  Violence!  And electricity!  Which I can use to make fire!!!





We Sith love the use of Lightning.... they're just not up to the level of using the full Force Lightning... Yet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *blinks*  Wait, I have owned several beta players. And I don't think I am as old as you...  I also remember our family owning a record type dvd thing early on...can't remember what those were called though.  We had Tootsie and Airplane on it though.




The age bracket being anyone older than about 20. Those younger than that tend to go "huh?" when you mention those devices.... it's just like Mom and her sister used to have 8-track tapes...  :\ 

Laserdiscs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm a tarus.




I'm a Gemini.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like towns...and guards...and lots of other things that burn.  My first D&D adventure first session we burned down a whole village...accidentally of course.





I was in a game where we blew up an inn with a fireball one time... I just don't recall if it was our fireball or the bad guys' fireball.... All I remember is the inn going *boom* and us making a hasty run for it before the law showed up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Traditional
> Gemini traits
> 
> Adaptable and versatile
> Communicative and witty
> Intellectual and eloquent
> Youthful and lively
> 
> 
> On the dark side....
> 
> Nervous and tense
> Superficial and inconsistent
> Cunning and inquisitive




*is not 'nervous or tense'*

And cunning and inquisitive are "bad things"?! Damn.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah I have to agree that double standards for guys like that really suck.  I am bothered by that, however there are also the ones toward women who are whores for sleeping with a few guys and guys who are champions for the same actions so that sucks too. :\





And both sides don't care as they carve another notch in the ye olde bedpost....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we start with New York City? Never did like their uppity attitude.





*as Aeson tries to start another civil war between the north and the south...*

Not to mention worse than a hive of scum and villainy.... which is how we like it here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Knowing Lady A, she looks for an affinity for fire.





She and Fru would go great together if she had an inclination towards men.... Both seem to love fire. 

But he's outta luck here.... but then they're probably related somehow, somewhere....


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised, but at least you're sociable on here...
> 
> And we never joke here.  Never ever.



 I hope you do *sometimes*, otherwise my feelings would have been hurt a whole mess of times.

- Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope you do *sometimes*, otherwise my feelings would have been hurt a whole mess of times.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.



 Nope, never.  I know not how to joke.  Nope.

No, I joke!  Don't have your feelings hurt! ^^;;

I was surprised you blew by my 'toots' comment.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope, never.  I know not how to joke.  Nope.
> 
> No, I joke!  Don't have your feelings hurt! ^^;;
> 
> I was surprised you blew by my 'toots' comment.



 Toots comment? Toots? I know of no toots. What is this deception!?

What post was that again?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ah, the origin of Aquatranssexuals. Very nice. I'd have liked it to be a bit more serious, though. The Manga was *WAY* better.




Personally, I like my anime more on the funny, silly side.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Personally, I like my anime more on the funny, silly side.



Have you seen Ranma it is silly. I'm mean its about a boy who when hit with cold water turns into girl. Comic genius. His father turns into a Panda.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope you do *sometimes*, otherwise my feelings would have been hurt a whole mess of times.
> 
> - Kemrain the Fra-gee-lay.



Most of what I say is in a joking manner. No one takes me serious.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *as Aeson tries to start another civil war between the north and the south...*
> 
> Not to mention worse than a hive of scum and villainy.... which is how we like it here.




I think it would take more than that to start a war. Of course with the well armed wack jobs we have down here. I'm sure it would be one heck of a show.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you seen Ranma it is silly. I'm mean its about a boy who when hit with cold water turns into girl. Comic genius. His father turns into a Panda.




Yup. Got quite a few eps on tape. It's funny!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *is not 'nervous or tense'*
> 
> And cunning and inquisitive are "bad things"?! Damn.



I wouldn't call them bad things, unless they get you in trouble.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nope. Not really. Suprising? I'm actually fairly shy, easily embarrassed, and have a hard time telling when people are joking and are thus easily offended and hurt. I can be diplomatic, but it doesn't come naturally.
> 
> - Kemrain the Social Misfit.




That sounds like me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it would take more than that to start a war. Of course with the well armed wack jobs we have down here. I'm sure it would be one heck of a show.




I'm sure it would be one.... But we make Dragoncon a Peace Zone.   'Cause I'd like to continue going there for many more years to come!   


And I've seen wars started over less... they're usually called flame wars... But then I'm ignoring a certain poster because of comments he made at the end of Fru's thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Toots comment? Toots? I know of no toots. What is this deception!?
> 
> What post was that again?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



 Toots is a dog from a cartoon!

And... I think it was about your age or something?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call them bad things, unless they get you in trouble.





Your astrology thing did!   

But I prefer to think of them as my Dark Side "traits".  (and definitely *NOT* a bad thing!)


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I may be a Libra by birth, but I'm not that kind of person at all. Urbane? Please! Sociable? Hah! Peacable? Bwahaha! Nope, not me at all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Libra.



Hey I didn't write it. I put it up having fun. I hope it doesn't bother you. If it does I'm sorry. Some of the things are hit or miss with most everyone.


----------



## Aeson

Ok maybe post the Astrology stuff was not such a good idea. If anyone was offended


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would be one.... But we make Dragoncon a Peace Zone.   'Cause I'd like to continue going there for many more years to come!
> 
> 
> And I've seen wars started over less... they're usually called flame wars... But then I'm ignoring a certain poster because of comments he made at the end of Fru's thread a couple of weeks ago.



I guess I need to choose my words more carefully in the future. Dragoncon is Elysium. Free zone all are welcome. Even Yankees.

I know which thread you speak of. I'm on your side in that. But we will not rehash that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok maybe post the Astrology stuff was not such a good idea. If anyone was offended





It was, to say the least.... amusing. To see what "traits" your sign actually applies to you....   




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey I didn't write it. I put it up having fun. I hope it doesn't bother you. If it does I'm sorry. Some of the things are hit or miss with most everyone.




I agree there...   Everyone's so unique I don't see how the astrology thing would actually apply to anyone....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I need to choose my words more carefully in the future. Dragoncon is Elysium. Free zone all are welcome. Even Yankees.




Yup. We give them a free "pass" to come enjoy the con... any other time, they're "fair game"...   



> I know which thread you speak of. I'm on your side in that. But we will not rehash that.





Which is why I ignored his baiting on another thread....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was, to say the least.... amusing. To see what "traits" your sign actually applies to you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there...   Everyone's so unique I don't see how the astrology thing would actually apply to anyone....




As long as you were not annoyed. After awhile I wondered if it could have been a kind of invasion. Your birthdays are in your public profiles but I don't have the right to use them that way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> As long as you were not annoyed. After awhile I wondered if it could have been a kind of invasion. Your birthdays are in your public profiles but I don't have the right to use them that way.




I don't know about everyone else, but I wasn't annoyed.


----------



## Aeson

Thats good to hear.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She and Fru would go great together if she had an inclination towards men.... Both seem to love fire.
> 
> But he's outta luck here.... but then they're probably related somehow, somewhere....



Hehehe..who Doesn't love fire?!?!  And never know we could be...Fru are you part German, Irish, English, some other ishes, Cherokee....anything like that?  *is a mutt*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was in a game where we blew up an inn with a fireball one time... I just don't recall if it was our fireball or the bad guys' fireball.... All I remember is the inn going *boom* and us making a hasty run for it before the law showed up.




Yeah, we started the fire in the tavern, and used the alcohol as an accelerant to light up the bad guys...then we started a few more fires trying to get out of the town, but we weren't running from the law, just the bad guys, and our own consuming fires...hehehe.  That was fun!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe..who Doesn't love fire?!?!  And never know we could be...Fru are you part German, Irish, English, some other ishes, Cherokee....anything like that?  *is a mutt*





I know you didn't ask me. I'm a pyro. I nearly burnt my house down. It was an accident. I left the flew closed in the fireplace and the fire started coming back into the room.

I'm English, scotish, Irish, Welsh and Cherokee.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah, we started the fire in the tavern, and used the alcohol as an accelerant to light up the bad guys...then we started a few more fires trying to get out of the town, but we weren't running from the law, just the bad guys, and our own consuming fires...hehehe.  That was fun!




I ran a game where the party burned down a tavern. They were beseiged by zombies and holed up there. When the zombies came in they ran up stairs and set the place on fire. They made sure everyone was out first.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like towns...and guards...and lots of other things that burn.  My first D&D adventure first session we burned down a whole village...accidentally of course.



You need to bury a comrade. That'll give you enough piety points to totally make up for burning down the village.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

That is assuming that I want to make up for it, which I don't cause I thought it was funny, however, that character wouldn't mind burying a comrade...


----------



## Steve Jung

The comrade doesn't even need to be dead, yet.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

But if I "accidentally" kill him by burying him upside down it helps right?


----------



## megamania

anyone home?

I've been working 85+ hour weeks so I'm waaaay behind here and on my PbP and on my multiple Storyhours.....

Fire in DnD....

I once played a book savvy dilitante mage.  At tenth level she began her true adventuring.  The party wanted her dead when she fired a fireball into a 30x30 room against a stone golem.  Everyone (including herself) took damage except for the golem.  Role playing at its best.

Astrology-   It is more an influence than a strict script of one's life.  I was born on the cusp of Cancer and Leo which makes for a manic food-loving guy.  

What else is up?


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But if I "accidentally" kill him by burying him upside down it helps right?




Going to bury him up to his neck ...while he is doing a head stand?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe..who Doesn't love fire?!?!




Not fond of fire OR water here.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Not fond of fire OR water here.




So you don't cook or bathe?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you don't cook or bathe?




Fire is a tool I use out of necessity, and water is for drinking and bathing--drinking only when I don't have Mt. Dew.  I don't swim or anything like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Lady_Acoma
> Yeah, we started the fire in the tavern, and used the alcohol as an accelerant to light up the bad guys...then we started a few more fires trying to get out of the town, but we weren't running from the law, just the bad guys, and our own consuming fires...hehehe. That was fun!







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I ran a game where the party burned down a tavern. They were beseiged by zombies and holed up there. When the zombies came in they ran up stairs and set the place on fire. They made sure everyone was out first.





We just seem to have this thing against taverns... always burning them down...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Fire is a tool I use out of necessity, and water is for drinking and bathing--drinking only when I don't have Mt. Dew.  I don't swim or anything like that.




You're no fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you don't cook or bathe?



 Lots of geeks don't...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Lots of geeks don't...




I like to cook. As a matter of fact I just became a Pampered Chef Consultant. I bathe on a regular basis.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We just seem to have this thing against taverns... always burning them down...




Yeah when they came up with the idea to burn the place I was surprised and giddy. We had alot of fun with it.


----------



## Aeson

I was going to talk about Crothian in the Hivemind. I thought better of it.

It appears to be against the rules of The Hivemind.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Fire is a tool I use out of necessity, and water is for drinking and bathing--drinking only when I don't have Mt. Dew.  I don't swim or anything like that.



 WHAT?!?!?  

You need to seek mental help, I mean come on!  I have mental help, but I am pretty sure they will back me up of my WHAT?!?!? statement...or I will burn them.  Hehehehe...


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?
> 
> You need to seek mental help, I mean come on!  I have mental help, but I am pretty sure they will back me up of my WHAT?!?!? statement...or I will burn them.  Hehehehe...



Some people are just weird. They don't understand the fire that burns within (sometimes without) the Pyro.

I should have waited for this post for my 666th post.


----------



## Evilhalfling

_I stare into into flame 
Dancing freely in delight 
Tomorrow never comes _


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some people are just weird. They don't understand the fire that burns within (sometimes without) the Pyro.




Fire should burn everywhere...everywhere I tell you!  Muahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Fire should burn everywhere...everywhere I tell you!  Muahahahaha!!!!



I wholeheartily agree.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...Now we just need to pull Darth over with us cause she is evil enough to really enjoy the roasting flesh that will abound from our fires!


----------



## Aeson

She has embraced the dark side now she must embrace the hot side.


----------



## Evilhalfling

No responses to my Hiku? 
meh. 
Im going to bed.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> No responses to my Hiku?
> meh.
> Im going to bed.



I'm not much into Haiku but it was good.


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...Now we just need to pull Darth over with us cause she is evil enough to really enjoy the roasting flesh that will abound from our fires!



I would think someone named Darth would avoid roasting flesh, but that's just me.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're no fun!




I disagree!  I'm hours of fun for the whole family!  Just as long as I don't have to be too near an open flame or unnecessarily immersed in water, that is!

And for the record, I bathe almost obsessively and I can cook, I just prefer not to! So HA!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> No responses to my Hiku?
> meh.
> Im going to bed.




I liked it...I just can't access the boards after work because my home pc is dead dead deadsky.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was going to talk about Crothian in the Hivemind. I thought better of it.
> 
> It appears to be against the rules of The Hivemind.





Rules??!?! There's rules here?!?!? Where'd you see THAT?!    

"We don't need no steenkin' rulz here!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?
> 
> You need to seek mental help, I mean come on!  I have mental help, but I am pretty sure they will back me up of my WHAT?!?!? statement...or I will burn them.  Hehehehe...




Hmmm... this is amusing. One "nut" telling another "nut" to get help....   

It was like Richard telling me that he was supposed to make sure a friend of his got sleep during a con.... Me: "That's amusing, one insomniac trying to get another to get sleep...."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some people are just weird. They don't understand the fire that burns within (sometimes without) the Pyro.
> 
> I should have waited for this post for my 666th post.




"BURN, MUTHA BURN!!!" -- To paraphrase the Bloodhound Gang in "FireWaterBurn".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...Now we just need to pull Darth over with us cause she is evil enough to really enjoy the roasting flesh that will abound from our fires!




Heh. Muahahahaha!! Been trying to burn down the hellhole I work in for years now! Does that count for anything?   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> She has embraced the dark side now she must embrace the hot side.




I do. At work every day. It's hot as.... in there!   



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I would think someone named Darth would avoid roasting flesh, but that's just me.




As long as it's not mine, I don't care!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I thought you liked where you worked?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I thought you liked where you worked?




It's ok. It' be better without the idiots and if the AC worked better than it does...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Ugh... idiots and summer weather are a bad combo for me.  My tolerance for idiocy falls directly in relation to the humidity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ugh... idiots and summer weather are a bad combo for me.  My tolerance for idiocy falls directly in relation to the humidity.




And idiocy is directly tied into whether or not there's a full moon out... Which there is now...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And idiocy is directly tied into whether or not there's a full moon out... Which there is now...




That does it.  I'm locking the doors and cleaning the rifle.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ugh... idiots and summer weather are a bad combo for me.  My tolerance for idiocy falls directly in relation to the humidity.





This is why I'm going to start working for myself. I'll be the only idiot.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh. Muahahahaha!! Been trying to burn down the hellhole I work in for years now! Does that count for anything?




That counts. Your in just as we hear the place went up in smoke on the news. To police: She did not do it I don't think. She was online with us at the time.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hmmm... this is amusing. One "nut" telling another "nut" to get help....
> 
> It was like Richard telling me that he was supposed to make sure a friend of his got sleep during a con.... Me: "That's amusing, one insomniac trying to get another to get sleep...."




Your not a nut if you know your a nut.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your not a nut if you know your a nut.



 Sometimes you feel like a nut.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sometimes you feel like a nut.




Great.  Now I want candy.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Great.  Now I want candy.



I'll take some Candy or Mandy or Sandy


----------



## Rystil Arden

Quick, KO2, now's your chance to use your judge powers to help you in your superneutral struggle!--claim that in LEW, axes do double damage against archers with their bow drawn or something


----------



## Knight Otu

Who's KO2?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your not a nut if you know your a nut.





Naw. You just think the rest of us are nuts....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who's KO2?



 Is your name 1nvdJ now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> That does it.  I'm locking the doors and cleaning the rifle.




And don't forget to keep the bullets close. And have a few silver-tipped ones as well just in case.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who's KO2?




Your good-aligned twin?


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is your name 1nvdJ now?




*looks to the left*

Apparently not.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Your good-aligned twin?




Oh, you think he means Knight Oxygen? He's not my twin - just a superhero with a similar name.


----------



## Knight Otu

Now I'll wonder if a frightened animal companion will tell tales in Slaves of the Dragon, Wilderness Edition....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now I'll wonder if a frightened animal companion will tell tales in Slaves of the Dragon, Wilderness Edition....



 Probably not unless they case a spell to talk to it.  I wonder if Rillian is going to die.  Curiosity strikes-- how many characters have died so far in LEW?


----------



## Knight Otu

Actually, none (at least none where adventuring was the cause). Surprised?

GnomeWork's character Troi came awfully close a few times, though, and there have been several who have been reduced to -1 or fewer hp. Then there is the one character who has a disease...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, none (at least none where adventuring was the cause). Surprised?
> 
> GnomeWork's character Troi came awfully close a few times, though, and there have been several who have been reduced to -1 or fewer hp. Then there is the one character who has a disease...



 I'm not surprised, if only because I didn't see a graveyard thread or anything here.  Now the real question is whether all the LPNN characters will die or whether two will go easy on us out of pity--out of spells, power points and rages, we are assaulted through the night, unable to rest, by Lycanthropes that have a DR we can't bypass.

Also, there's a 90% chance Rillian will be the first to die.  He really needed those last 5 xp--or to not make a Rogue Fighter with 10 Con I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Naw. You just think the rest of us are nuts....




I think your all nuts. Thats why I like you.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hmmm... this is amusing. One "nut" telling another "nut" to get help....
> 
> It was like Richard telling me that he was supposed to make sure a friend of his got sleep during a con.... Me: "That's amusing, one insomniac trying to get another to get sleep...."



But wouldn't I know better the signs as I have experienced so much of it?  Plus I interact with other nuts quite often, so I see their signs too, so I think I am an authority of the nuttyness goofball!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> That does it.  I'm locking the doors and cleaning the rifle.



You know it is best to keep your rifle clean at all times for these occassions...


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But wouldn't I know better the signs as I have experienced so much of it?  Plus I interact with other nuts quite often, so I see their signs too, so I think I am an authority of the nuttyness goofball!




So if you say we're crazy we can think of it as a diagnosis? You've seemed to have embraced your insanity. Other than being Pyro what else to those Know it all Doctors said about you?


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know it is best to keep your rifle clean at all times for these occassions...




Yes always keep your rifle clean because you never know who will be handling it


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> But wouldn't I know better the signs as I have experienced so much of it?  Plus I interact with other nuts quite often, so I see their signs too, so I think I am an authority of the nuttyness goofball!




We're all nuts here. Well, except for Aeson who seems to want to exclude himself from that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> So if you say we're crazy we can think of it as a diagnosis? You've seemed to have embraced your insanity. Other than being Pyro what else to those Know it all Doctors said about you?





And you think her doc's prognosis would apply to you as well?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes always keep your rifle clean because you never know who will be handling it





You keep your rifle to yourself, MISTER!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're all nuts here. Well, except for Aeson who seems to want to exclude himself from that...



I never said I wasn't nuts. I am just ask Pleebo my invisible alien friend. He tells me when the government is sending their hit squads after me.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And you think her doc's prognosis would apply to you as well?



Possibly. I spent my share of time with them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> No responses to my Hiku?
> meh.
> Im going to bed.



 Don't worry, I appreciate your haiku...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quick, KO2, now's your chance to use your judge powers to help you in your superneutral struggle!--claim that in LEW, axes do double damage against archers with their bow drawn or something



 As long as he also claims that whenever a human archer shoots someone, the target automatically dies.  Whether or not the shot hit, whether or not the shot did damage.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never said I wasn't nuts. I am just ask Pleebo my invisible alien friend. He tells me when the government is sending their hit squads after me.




So you're one of those alien dudes that they warned us about in "Men In Black"...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *looks to the left*
> 
> Apparently not.



 /me agrees with Knight Otu.

Are you okay, Rystil?

It's _day_ time -- there's no need for heroes/villains/neutrals yet


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> And you think her doc's prognosis would apply to you as well?






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Possibly. I spent my share of time with them.




I tend to avoid docs. I can't afford them and I haven't heard much that I can't figure out on my own.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, none (at least none where adventuring was the cause). Surprised?



Yeah, I am.  Rystil will fix that, though.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you're one of those alien dudes that they warned us about in "Men In Black"...




I'm not an alien I was born on Earth.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I tend to avoid docs. I can't afford them and I haven't heard much that I can't figure out on my own.




I'm learning that myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not an alien I was born on Earth.




That's what YOU think....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what YOU think....



I still have the egg I hatched from.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I still have the egg I hatched from.




That's gotta be...um.... gross by now....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's gotta be...um.... gross by now....  :\



Its kept in stasis.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> As long as he also claims that whenever a human archer shoots someone, the target automatically dies.  Whether or not the shot hit, whether or not the shot did damage.



 But only if the target is a flumph and the archer correctly pronounces and spells the word Ixitxachitl, which really puts a damper on the ability


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am.  Rystil will fix that, though.



 Don't worry Jdvn1, the battle isn't that hard--its just a random encounter after all.  You'll be happy to know that in all of the playtests I ran where the halfling didn't go crazy and kill the hobgoblins, the party won with no casualties.  There was an average of 6/8 unconscious and 1/8 dead when the party started murdering the poor defenseless hobgoblins.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry Jdvn1, the battle isn't that hard--its just a random encounter after all.  You'll be happy to know that in all of the playtests I ran where the halfling didn't go crazy and kill the hobgoblins, the party won with no casualties.  There was an average of 6/8 unconscious and 1/8 dead when the party started murdering the poor defenseless hobgoblins.



Yeah! Murderous Halflings!!!!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! Murderous Halflings!!!!!!



 Bwahahaha, always fun to kill things with a really little character.  Next step is to make a Ninja Assassin Pixie.  I've seen them and they're deadly!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha, always fun to kill things with a really little character.  Next step is to make a Ninja Assassin Pixie.  I've seen them and they're deadly!



Cade may be the next to go if we don't all get killed by two.  (Which scares me because I don't know if we have any way to even fight these things or damage them).  Cade was fun though, he may have a mysterious twin brother show up if he dies.  Hopefully he'll live to use some of that mounted stuff I proposed (And hopefully others will too).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cade may be the next to go if we don't all get killed by two.  (Which scares me because I don't know if we have any way to even fight these things or damage them).  Cade was fun though, he may have a mysterious twin brother show up if he dies.  Hopefully he'll live to use some of that mounted stuff I proposed (And hopefully others will too).



 I think we might still get killed by two, but he has been relatively nice about it so far--I'd have had the rats come more often and perhaps switch to heavy xbows if they want to hit once and run.  

Xael is really cocky though...::grumble:: calling my pessimism unwarranted.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But only if the target is a flumph and the archer correctly pronounces and spells the word Ixitxachitl, which really puts a damper on the ability



Golly, Rystil, now that's just weird (as if that were the only weird thing here), and we should stop putting words into Knight Otu's mouth... right after my post that you referenced.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry Jdvn1, the battle isn't that hard--its just a random encounter after all.  You'll be happy to know that in all of the playtests I ran where the halfling didn't go crazy and kill the hobgoblins, the party won with no casualties.  There was an average of 6/8 unconscious and 1/8 dead when the party started murdering the poor defenseless hobgoblins.



   :\   

... No comment.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! Murderous Halflings!!!!!!



... Yeah, I've been pessimistic about this battle since... yeah.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, I've been pessimistic about this battle since... yeah.



 Since before you knew there were orcs?  C'mon, you beat the render.  Actually, Cade I think is the only one who knew there were orcs.  The hobgoblins were like, "OK, idiots, now the orcs will ambush you and you'll all die."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since before you knew there were orcs?  C'mon, you beat the render.  Actually, Cade I think is the only one who knew there were orcs.  The hobgoblins were like, "OK, idiots, now the orcs will ambush you and you'll all die."



At the very least, the Hobgoblins wouldn't have run away and might have helped us out or something.  And the other render might've been alive too!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At the very least, the Hobgoblins wouldn't have run away and might have helped us out or something.  And the other render might've been alive too!



 The hobgoblins may be meanies, but they're no slouch in battle.  Of course now they're mad at you too--wouldn't you be if some whackos charged out of nowhere and started killing you unprovoked?


----------



## Jdvn1

Gee, would I know?  Well, my mind must be other places as if I were unconscious and couldn't think straight enough to compare the situation...


----------



## Bront

We didn't have a big clue as to who was the bad guys, and in Cade's defense, he does have a big thing against goblins and goblinkin.  Of course, it didn't help that I was tryiong to see if anyone else agreed with me that the goblins were more of a threat and people simply attacked them.  Ahh, the fog of war.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gee, would I know?  Well, my mind must be other places as if I were unconscious and couldn't think straight enough to compare the situation...



 Heehee 

Anyways, hope you liked my random encounter.  Soon, we'll get into the real stuff! 

~Rystil, who thinks that since they aren't letting him cut the XP, you guys'll all be level 3 by the time you reach the actual quest


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> We didn't have a big clue as to who was the bad guys, and in Cade's defense, he does have a big thing against goblins and goblinkin.  Of course, it didn't help that I was tryiong to see if anyone else agreed with me that the goblins were more of a threat and people simply attacked them.  Ahh, the fog of war.



 I know, it was great!  Just why I came up with the situation--all the racial tensions and preconceptions boiling to a head when the group had little time to choose!  Roleplaying excitement added in to make a battle that much more interesting


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee
> 
> Anyways, hope you liked my random encounter.  Soon, we'll get into the real stuff!
> 
> ~Rystil, who thinks that since they aren't letting him cut the XP, you guys'll all be level 3 by the time you reach the actual quest



Should be.... interesting...

I wonder if we can find someone to raise Scun?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Should be.... interesting...
> 
> I wonder if we can find someone to raise Scun?



 You mean Rillian?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey look!  Look!  I rolled on InvisibleCastle so I wouldn't be tempted to fudge, and Rillian made it! Rillian's Inevitable Demise


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean Rillian?



Um     Him to   

Whoho!  Nice rolling , um, IC.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha, always fun to kill things with a really little character.  Next step is to make a Ninja Assassin Pixie.  I've seen them and they're deadly!




Oh I think I saw one once pg 11 of the pressed book of flower fairyes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Oh I think I saw one once pg 11 of the pressed book of flower fairyes?



 Naw, its actually the cohort of a PC in my main weekly (in the summer at least) game.  Aeoun, the Pixie Ninja/Assassin (and like 6 other PrCs thrown in).  She's crazy-good except her BAB has suffered from super-multiclassing.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, its actually the cohort of a PC in my main weekly (in the summer at least) game.  Aeoun, the Pixie Ninja/Assassin (and like 6 other PrCs thrown in).  She's crazy-good except her BAB has suffered from super-multiclassing.




Hee, I made a Con PC who was a cleric1/bard1/thief1/ftr2/ex-Pal1/ and was studying with the party wizard. She was awful at everything (4 ranks in bunches of skills) obviously combat was not a huge factor in that game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hee, I made a Con PC who was a cleric1/bard1/thief1/ftr2/ex-Pal1/ and was studying with the party wizard. She was awful at everything (4 ranks in bunches of skills) obviously combat was not a huge factor in that game.



 Multiclassing can really be fun as well as powerful sometimes, though.  Especially when it is Paladin/Cleric/MysticWanderer/Duelist/Monk for a Half-Nymph who keeps her Unearthly Grace feature from her mother.  Can we say Dex + Int + Wis + Cha*2 to AC?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Multiclassing can really be fun as well as powerful sometimes, though.  Especially when it is Paladin/Cleric/MysticWanderer/Duelist/Monk for a Half-Nymph who keeps her Unearthly Grace feature from her mother.  Can we say Dex + Int + Wis + Cha*2 to AC?



Don't get flanked


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't get flanked



 Why not?  Or do you mean flat-footed?  Keeps everything but the Dex and Int.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Um...I like fire?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I like fire?



 Really?  Who'd have guessed?


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil, do you know anyone who participated in the MIT Mystery Hunt? I read an article in_ Discover_ about MIT students and it focuses on the Hunt.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Rystil, do you know anyone who participated in the MIT Mystery Hunt? I read an article in_ Discover_ about MIT students and it focuses on the Hunt.



 Yes, I do.  I never did it, but I know some people who did.  One guy I know was complaining about a silly clue for one that eventually boiled down to an orange slice, and then the answer was Kresge Auditorium


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> We didn't have a big clue as to who was the bad guys, and in Cade's defense, he does have a big thing against goblins and goblinkin.  Of course, it didn't help that I was tryiong to see if anyone else agreed with me that the goblins were more of a threat and people simply attacked them.  Ahh, the fog of war.



 Yes, true.  That the party fragmented wasn't good, though.  We probably wasted too many rounds partially because of that.  Thankfully, since I've been pessimistic (I'm normally a big optimist  ), I've had a chance to detach myself from this character.


----------



## Steve Jung

Are you West campus or East?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee
> 
> Anyways, hope you liked my random encounter.  Soon, we'll get into the real stuff!
> 
> ~Rystil, who thinks that since they aren't letting him cut the XP, you guys'll all be level 3 by the time you reach the actual quest



Assuming we live to get to the real stuff...   The 10% stabilization is pretty nasty.  I'd rather try the untrained Autohypnosis check to auto-stabilize.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm normally optimistic with my characters too, but Two's LPNN adventure sort of sucked that right out of me when we started being stalked by a pair of lycanthropes in the night who can fire at us and escape, used up all our magic, and have DR we can't bypass


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, it was great!  Just why I came up with the situation--all the racial tensions and preconceptions boiling to a head when the group had little time to choose!  Roleplaying excitement added in to make a battle that much more interesting



... I thought you said it was _random_...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Are you West campus or East?



 Far west.  Next House.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Assuming we live to get to the real stuff...   The 10% stabilization is pretty nasty.  I'd rather try the untrained Autohypnosis check to auto-stabilize.



 Its trained only.  Buy a half rank next level


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I like fire?



 And bonfires!  And conflagrations!


----------



## Steve Jung

So things aren't looking good in LEW land?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I thought you said it was _random_...



 Random encounter just means I just make it up on the spot without planning it as part of the adventure because I roll the "encounter" number on my dice.  This is what I came up with with 5 minutes of brainstorming


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So things aren't looking good in LEW land?



I may be the first GM there to kill a PC... and it'll be in the first random encounter.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm normally optimistic with my characters too, but Two's LPNN adventure sort of sucked that right out of me when we started being stalked by a pair of lycanthropes in the night who can fire at us and escape, used up all our magic, and have DR we can't bypass



 And, what, is it all casters?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its trained only.  Buy a half rank next level



 Yes, I know, sad.  It's so worth it, though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So things aren't looking good in LEW land?



 Depends, do you like death?


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That the party fragmented wasn't good, though.



I wonder if this is due to having such a large party.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And, what, is it all casters?



 No, but the adventure refused to accept any characters above level 2.  So we have the level 2 cleric out of magic (who will go unconscious in two crossbow shots on average), the level 1 druid out of magic (who will also go unconscious in two shots), level 1 Shaper me (who will also go unconscious in two shots--maybe one), Bront's level 1 Psychic Warrior (who probably won't go unconscious in two shots but might), and then a Barbarian 2 who used his rage already but can deal over 10 damage sometimes plus a halfling Fighter1/Rogue1 who might hurt them on a lucky sneak attack--if he gets a sneak attack.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, sad.  It's so worth it, though!



 Rystil Arden, my namesake Telepath, has 1 rank in Autohypnosis cross-class


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, but the adventure refused to accept any characters above level 2.  So we have the level 2 cleric out of magic (who will go unconscious in two crossbow shots on average), the level 1 druid out of magic (who will also go unconscious in two shots), level 1 Shaper me (who will also go unconscious in two shots--maybe one), Bront's level 1 Psychic Warrior (who probably won't go unconscious in two shots but might), and then a Barbarian 2 who used his rage already but can deal over 10 damage sometimes plus a halfling Fighter1/Rogue1 who might hurt them on a lucky sneak attack--if he gets a sneak attack.



 ... Oh, I didn't like your Shaper.  At least, the little Anton saw him, he seemed like a jerk.  I won't weep his loss.    If your GM recognizes this, you'll probably get through all right, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden, my namesake Telepath, has 1 rank in Autohypnosis cross-class



 Yeah, but as a Ranger, I feel like I should use my skill points on Rangery things.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, I didn't like your Shaper.  At least, the little Anton saw him, he seemed like a jerk.  I won't weep his loss.    If your GM recognizes this, you'll probably get through all right, though.



 He is a jerk.  A big mean arrogant jerk.  Guess his Charisma score 

Hopefully, you did like Lasair though.  She's supposed to be the nice one


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I may be the first GM there to kill a PC... and it'll be in the first random encounter.



You can start the graveyard/mounted head thread, then. 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its trained only.  Buy a half rank next level



Doesn't a character need to have at least one full rank to be considered trained?


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends, do you like death?



Not really, but we had been lucky so far. I think there was a proposal about what happens to dead characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but as a Ranger, I feel like I should use my skill points on Rangery things.



 I agree.  I only took it because I felt psions should have it, even if they did take it away from some of us in the XPH.  In most games, I don't even allow people to take the skill unless they have at least one power point.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Doesn't a character need to have at least one full rank to be considered trained?




Nope nope.  Witness the new CAdv version of Jack of All Trades feat, which now gives you a half rank in every skill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He is a jerk.  A big mean arrogant jerk.  Guess his Charisma score



Do I have to?    So I think not so many people will miss him if he goes.  Oh, and just because he's a jerk doesn't mean he has to have a low Cha score.  He could be annoying, but have a strong personality.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hopefully, you did like Lasair though.  She's supposed to be the nice one



Indeed.  She's in a game, isn't she?  Good to see she's getting some use.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You can start the graveyard/mounted head thread, then.



Could work, but I thought there was already a way to handle retired/dead characters.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Doesn't a character need to have at least one full rank to be considered trained?



No, I dont' think so.  It's just that half a rank is often silly.  Might as well put in another point to have one rank.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not really, but we had been lucky so far. I think there was a proposal about what happens to dead characters.



Yeah, I think so too.  A while ago.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope nope.  Witness the new CAdv version of Jack of All Trades feat, which now gives you a half rank in every skill.



Interesting. I don't have that book.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  I only took it because I felt psions should have it, even if they did take it away from some of us in the XPH.  In most games, I don't even allow people to take the skill unless they have at least one power point.



I don't like that restriction because I like people taking advantage of useful things like that.  I don't want to discourage it.

Maybe I'll get tired of one of my many skills and take a rank in it, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do I have to?    So I think not so many people will miss him if he goes.  Oh, and just because he's a jerk doesn't mean he has to have a low Cha score.  He could be annoying, but have a strong personality.
> Indeed.  She's in a game, isn't she?  Good to see she's getting some use.



 I know.  I've done that before once but it wasn't any fun.  Zaeryl has 6 Charisma.  Yay!



> Indeed. She's in a game, isn't she? Good to see she's getting some use.




Yup, she got several hundred XP for casting defensive powers while other party members killed the bad guys before she could help.  Yay Lasair!  I bet you can guess which game she's in too.  How, you ask?  Go to the LEW subforum and look for the adventure threads with the most posts.  Now eliminate any that you know started too long ago to have Lasair and you'll find it


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope nope.  Witness the new CAdv version of Jack of All Trades feat, which now gives you a half rank in every skill.



Didn't it do something very similar before?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Interesting. I don't have that book.



 Good book!  Possibly the best of the Complete books.  Definitely in the top two, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Interesting. I don't have that book.



Me neither, but its actually a remarkably elegant way to handle the feat without just tromping over the rules like the old version did.  Nothing wrong at all with tromping, but elegance is just so much more beautiful


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Didn't it do something very similar before?



 It just said, "You can use any skill untrained, no matter what, because we say so"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know.  I've done that before once but it wasn't any fun.  Zaeryl has 6 Charisma.  Yay!



You don't play a lot of jerk Sor's then?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, she got several hundred XP for casting defensive powers while other party members killed the bad guys before she could help.  Yay Lasair!  I bet you can guess which game she's in too.  How, you ask?  Go to the LEW subforum and look for the adventure threads with the most posts.  Now eliminate any that you know started too long ago to have Lasair and you'll find it



Yeah, I kind of guessed -- I see it updated pretty often.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It just said, "You can use any skill untrained, no matter what, because we say so"



So, same effect.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't play a lot of jerk Sor's then?
> Yeah, I kind of guessed -- I see it updated pretty often.



 I've played the same number of sorcerers as I have kenders (unless you count GMing for NPCs).  There's a good reason for that, and its not because I don't love Charisma dearly (I often wish the Enchanter could have the Telepath skill list).

Yup, its Festival of Halina.  You guessed it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, same effect.



Precisely the same effect, yes.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It just said, "You can use any skill untrained, no matter what, because we say so"



That's "In your face" wording.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's "In your face" wording.



 Oh, I agree.  But the 1/2 rank answer was just an elegant solution--the D&D equivalent of when you see that elegant programming solution that solves the problem really fast and just sigh happily.  Like my Fibonacci-series algorithm.  How fast can you get a Fibonacci-series?


----------



## Steve Jung

Not very.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not very.



 Well, I bet you can beat the exponential algorithm that recursively calls (F n-1) + (F n-2) though, right?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I bet you can beat the exponential algorithm that recursively calls (F n-1) + (F n-2) though, right?



 Yeah, I think I have a mallet big enough for that...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I have a mallet big enough for that...



 You guys are no fun--you're supposed to propose a linear algorithm that starts with 1 and 1 and adds together to ever-increasing values to reach the answer more quickly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You guys are no fun--you're supposed to propose a linear algorithm that starts with 1 and 1 and adds together to ever-increasing values to reach the answer more quickly.



 ... On the contrary, I think smacking equations with mallets is _much_ more fun.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I bet you can beat the exponential algorithm that recursively calls (F n-1) + (F n-2) though, right?



*Brain explodes*


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Brain explodes*



 ... Oh, were you using that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Brain explodes*



 Oh, c'mon, its not that hard.  Honest.


----------



## Jdvn1

He didn't say it was hard, just that his head exploded.  Why are you relating the two.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, were you using that?



Well, not at the moment.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon, its not that hard.  Honest.



Can you break it down more simply?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Well, not at the moment.
> Can you break it down more simply?



 Well, you know what the Fibonacci series is, right? (I have on this very series of Hivemind threads met people who didn't, actually)


----------



## Jdvn1

I think people just aren't familiar with the term 'Fibonacci series', though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think people just aren't familiar with the term 'Fibonacci series', though.



 What about Fibonacci sequence?


----------



## Jdvn1

I think it's the Italian name that throws people off, not whether it's a series or sequence.  If you just say, "The series where you add the two previous numbers," then they might understand.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you know what the Fibonacci series is, right? (I have on this very series of Hivemind threads met people who didn't, actually)



Vaguely. IIRC, the pattern in the middle of sunflowers is a Fibonacci sequence.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Vaguely. IIRC, the pattern in the middle of sunflowers is a Fibonacci sequence.



 1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21,etc.

Anyways, the naive way to calculate the Nth number in the series is to do the N-1 + N-2, which recursively is the N-2 + N-3 + N-3 + N-4, etc, and takes massive calculation.  

Of course, you could just start at the beginning like I did at the top of this post and do it much faster.

The elegant solution finishes it really really fast though


----------



## Steve Jung

How does the elegant explanation work?


----------



## Jdvn1

The (F n-1) + (F n-2)?  F, if I'm not mistaken, is Function.  Basically, you just do it over and over again, on top of past results.  It's elegant because it assumes less... you don't have to start with 1, it automatically goes on forever, and it's written much shorter.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ah. I just looked it up on the Wikipedia. I now see how the (F n-1) + (F n-2) fits in. Thanks.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... On the contrary, I think smacking equations with mallets is _much_ more fun.



No, smacking and then BURNING the equations is the way to go!


----------



## Darkness

If Hivemind threads could only last forever... Alas, they're all reaped in their best years.


----------

